# Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht



## KatzenHai (3 September 2003)

Moin,

nun habe ich ihn endlich - meinen Mahnbescheid. Dialer Teenxxx im Januar (Q1), 55 € im Februar, überall widersprochen, Unstreitiges bezahlt, 3 Mahnungen von Talkline - Stille.

Und jetzt: Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht inkl. Inkassokosten (wofür?), Prozessvertreter: Kollege (...) (kenne ich in meinem Fall noch gar nicht).

Ich habe erst einmal eine Akte anlegen lassen, vertrete mich selbst und warte auf die Begründung vor meinem Amtsgericht in Bergisch Gladbach hier im Rheinland. 

Wenn in vier Wochen keine Begründung kommt, beantrage ich die mündliche Verhandlung. Denen ist schon bewusst, dass sie sich mit einem Rechtsanwalt angelegen ... was sie natürlich nicht wussten, als der Dialer sich (versteckt) lud und einwählte.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß aus dem bitterkalten Rheinland -

KatzenHai


----------



## Der Jurist (3 September 2003)

@ KatzenHai

Guten Biss.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer Teenxxx im Januar (Q1), 55 € im Februar


 Wer war eigentlich der Contentanbieter nach Q1? Bei diesem Teenxxx dürfte es sich mEn nicht um den Teenxxx der letzten Monate handeln (Liquid Inc., DYI Media).


----------



## KatzenHai (3 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante Frage. Ich kann sie nicht beantworten, da ich den Contentanbieter nicht kenne. Wie mitgeteilt, habe ich mich von Anfang an auf den Standpunkt gestellt, kein Vertragsverhältnis zu haben und die Gegenseite(n) aufgefordert, mir das Gegenteil zu belegen. Da nur Standardantworten von Talkline und keine Reaktion von Q1 einging, fehlt mir diese (letzte) Info schlicht.

Die Nummer war 0190 080806, die Dateien auf dem PC lauteten auf 1970.exe und Teenxxx.exe (ddialer). Ein Bildschirmklick erfolgte nicht, vielmehr wurde gesurft und plötzlich war der Smartsurfer nicht mehr in der Schnellstartleiste, sondern ein anderes Verbindungssysmbol. Nach (berechneten) 2,7 Sek. wurde diese Verbindung getrennt.

@anna: Hast du mehr Infos hierzu?

KatzenHai


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

*Re: RE: Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer war 0190 080806, die Dateien auf dem PC lauteten auf 1970.exe und Teenxxx.exe (ddialer).
> @anna: Hast du mehr Infos hierzu?



Na klar - Du hast es hier mit zweierlei paar Schuhen zu tun. Die Nummer wurde von Q1 an die www.questnet.de vermietet. Die haben sie in einen (hoffentlich) FST-konformen Dialer eingearbeitet und z. B. an Global Netcom oder einen anderen "Großhändler" bzw. gleich an einen Wewbmaster vertickt. Von hier aus ist es einfach den Webmaster und den dazugehörigen Content ausfindig zu machen. Am besten Du schreibst gleich an die QuestNet und forderst dort, unter Benennung Deiner Einwahltelefonnummer (wahrsch. die Kölner), einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis an. Dieser enthält auch die anufgerufene URL, mit der Du dann mal Deinen kleinen Eishai konfrontieren kannst. Für weitere Lösungsansätze stehe ich Dir gern per PN zur Verfügung.
1970.exe und Teenxxx kamen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach später ins Spiel. Was diese Nummern betrifft, so hast Du bestimmt schon die entsprechenden Threads gelesen. Nach dem das BSI tätig war und der der "Insider" die gesamte Vorgangsweise an die DTelekom gemeldet hatte, scheint hier bei Widerspruch Gras über die Sache zu wachsen. Bislang ist kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem die WorldLines GmbH oder die Netzwelt plus GmbH eine erneute Rechnung gestellt haben oder gar mahnen. Dabei kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Anbietervergütungen dort gut eingefroren sind und "tonnos" Mitarbeiter bereits dankend abwinken.


----------



## Helli (3 September 2003)

*Piratos*

Am 29.01.03 hat die Nummer noch den "Piratos" aus Schwäbischxxx geziert. 
MfG


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

*Re: Piratos*



			
				Helli schrieb:
			
		

> Am 29.01.03 hat die Nummer noch den "Piratos" aus Schwäbischxxx geziert. MfG


... und zu der Zeit sowie auch noch gute vier Monate später noch vielen anderen Webmastern dazu! Hyro ist wahrscheinlich einer von mehreren hundert Contentanbietern, die die ein und die selbe Nummer über QuestNet nutzten.
Genau deshalb ist es ja so wichtig, die URL von QuestNet zu erfahren, da sonst keine Zuordnung/Prüfung des Angebotes und dessen Vermarktung möglich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2003)

Eine kleine Beschreibung des Dark Dialers (DDialer):

http://www.pestpatrol.com/PestInfo/db/d/ddialer.asp


----------



## KatzenHai (4 September 2003)

*Danke ...*

Danke euch schon mal - bin jetzt ausführlicher informiert.

Ich habe mit aber gestern abend in Ruhe Gedanken gemacht und werde einen etwas anderen Weg gehen: Soll mir doch die Gegenseite mal beweisen, welchen Vertrag wir wann und wie geschlossen haben - und wann ich diesen "abgenommen" habe, was bekanntlich Grundlage einer Vergütungspflicht im Werkvertragsrecht ist. 

Ich vermute nämlich, dass die von Q1 gar keine Verbindungsdaten mehr vorliegen haben, um mir meinen "Dialer" und den Willenserklärungs-Klick zu belegen. Und ich habe Zeugen dafür, dass keine entsprechende (ersichtliche) Anwahl erfolgte.

Damit bleibt die Q1/Intrum/WerAuchImmer-Gruppe beweisfällig und tschüs.

Kurzum: Wie bisher auch - und damit im genauen Gegenstück zum hochgeschätzten Vielschreiber aus dem Ministerium  :doggy:   - bleibe ich bei der Aufwands-Minimal-Verteidigung. Dies sollte ja (wie auch manche Poster bereits gefordert haben) eigentlich für einen geprellten Verbraucher reichen können. Das finanzielle Risiko kann ich eingehen - nach Rücksprache mit meiner Ehefrau erkläre ich hiermit, nicht über mein gesamtes Vermögen zu verfügen.  :splat: 

Ach ja: Ich bin ohnehin gespannt, wie die Intrum die notwendige Abtretungskette belegen will ... 

Zwischenfrage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wer hier für (...) so auftritt? Oder kommt der hohe Fachanwalt für Familienrecht selbst??? :santa2: 

Bis später -

KatzenHai


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (4 September 2003)

*wer vertritt (...)  - Kollegen??*

Hey Katzenhai,

tippe ganz einfach www.(...)-kollegen.de/kloss.htm

mit Bild  :roll: 

 :bussi: 
gunnar


----------



## KatzenHai (4 September 2003)

*Kloß?*

@Gunnar Artus:

Neee, ne?   :abgelehnt: 

Ich MUSS sie vorher überzeugen, aufzugeben ...  :bang: 


KatzenHai  :fdevilt:


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2003)

@ KatzenHai


Mit einem Zeugen hätte ich mein Verfahren ebenso angelegt.

Übrigens hat sich die Rechtsprechung in der Zwischenzeit auch günstiger entwickelt.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 September 2003)

*Strategie-Abstimmung*

Liebe Con-Juristen, was haltet ihr hiervon:

Ich stelle morgen (Widerspruchs-parallel) dem Mahngericht Hünfeld eine überschlägige Klageerwiderung zur Verfügung, in der ich

a) jede Menge Einwände und Beweisantritte produziere,

und *zugleich*

b) Angabe an das Streitgericht beantrage (natürlich nebst Antrag auf mündliche Verhandlung, falls Klagebegründung verspätet eingeht).

Kostet mich dann zwar 62,50 € Kostenvorschuss, aber möglicherweise

- schafft (...) binnen gut drei Wochen nicht, eine ordnungsgemäße Klagebegründung unter Berücksichtigung meiner Einwände zu stricken,

- insbesondere: die genauen "Mehrwertleistungen" seinerseits zu ermitteln und zu belegen,

- erreichen ihn die Originale der Abtretungsurkunden nicht rechtzeitig,

- geht alles irgendwie schneller, was ja auch was wert ist.

Zu viel? Pulver vorab verschossen? Großes Risiko, dass er VU riskiert und ich "fade" gewinne? (Obwohl ich dann so richtig wegen der Kosten vollstrecken könnte!!)

Ich freue mich auf eure Stellungnahmen.

Gruß und Dank vorab.

KatzenHai


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2003)

@ KatzenHai


Gut Idee, sehr gute Idee ...

Und zur moralischen Unterstützung http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding010903.pdf

Das Urteil dürfte (...) kennen, wenn ihm sein Korrespndenz-Anwalt schon die Niederlage vorgelegt hat. 

AG Reinbek ist auch neu und ähnlich in der Tendenz http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm


Die Rechts*lage* ist inder Recht*sprechung* wohl angekommen. 


Vollstreckung bei (...). Mmmmh das hat was. Beauftrage doch Intrum. Damit die auch mal wieder einen Erfolg haben.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2003)

@Katzenhai

Du darfst dich auf deinen Kollegen RA Lindlar freuen. Der zeichnet sich meist für die netten Schriftsätze verantwortlich. Auf ein persönliches Kennenlernen legt der es allerdings nicht an; er regt das rein schriftliche Verfahren an.
Freu dich auch auf den EVN von Talkline. Es ist ein lumpiger Ausdruck, direkt über die Druckfunktion des Browsers vom h**p://hpfcs1sgu.chat-clearinghouse.de/cgi-bin/callcenter.pl?Aktion=druck&RECH...
Das Ding kann man getrost in die Tonne drücken...am besten den EVN mit dem von der DTAG vergleichen. Talkline realisierte schon in der Vergangenheit Unmöglichkeiten wie zwei Verbindungen über eine Analogleitung zur gleichen Zeit. Will heissen, die EVNs von Talkline sind oft in sich widersprüchlich und stehen manchmal im Widerspruch zu DTAG EVNs. Da gab es sogar mal eine Seite im Internet, wo eine Reihe falsche Talkline EVNs von einem Juristen kommentiert waren - haarsträubend.
Aber auch die Abtretungserklärung Talkline - Intrum ist lesenswert. 
'Die Firma Talkline GmbH & CoKG ... tritt hiermit Forderungen, die zum Inkasso übergeben werden, an die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ... zum Zwecke der Einziehung ab.'
Frägt sich nur, welche Forderungen 'zum Inkasso übergeben werden'??


----------



## Der Jurist (4 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> 
> Du darfst dich auf deinen Kollegen RA Lindlar freuen. Der zeichnet sich meist für die netten Schriftsätze verantwortlich. Auf ein persönliches Kennenlernen legt der es allerdings nicht an; er regt das rein schriftliche Verfahren an.
> Freu dich auch auf den EVN von Talkline. Es ist ein lumpiger Ausdruck, direkt über die Druckfunktion des Browsers vom h**p://hpfcs1sgu.chat-clearinghouse.de/cgi-bin/callcenter.pl?Aktion=druck&RECH...



Schriftliches Verfahren. 
Pfui, pfui. 
Ohne Verhandlungsgebühr aus dem Verfahren? Nicht mit mir, sagte der Anwalt in meiner Referendarszeit. Kosten produzieren, wo es nur geht. Das haben wir von Intrum gelernt.  :bigcry:   :lol: 

EVN von Talkline wird auch in dem oben genannten Urteil des AG Weddings gewürdigt. (...) war für Intrum und Intrum für Talkline tätig.


----------



## Chemiker (4 September 2003)

*(...) verklagen !!!*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Vollstreckung bei (...). Mmmmh das hat was. Beauftrage doch Intrum. Damit die auch mal wieder einen Erfolg haben.



 :vlol:
Wie soll ich denn jetzt blos ruhig schlafen ??
 
Bin gespannt, wann sich die Ax(t)männer wieder bei uns melden. Seit ca. 3 Wochen ist es ruhig. Ob das an den Urteilen liegt ?? :roll: 

Habe nun wieder richtig gutes Futter für die nächsten Briefchen.

Ach übrigens;
Telekom mahnt wieder lustig weiter, obwohl uns angedroht wurde, die "Sache" an Seiler & Gollegen abzugeben.
 :lupe: 

Schaun mer mal.

Chemiker

 :schreiben:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 September 2003)

*Widerspruchsbegründung*

An das 
Amtsgericht Hünfeld 
Am Anger 4 
36088 Hünfeld 

Vorab per Telefax: 06652/600-222 

Az. 03-7541252-0-8 Abschriften anbei 

Widerspruchsbegründung: In Sachen 

Intrum Justititia Inkasso GmbH ./. KatzenHai 

haben wir gegen den am 02.09.2003 zugestellten Mahnbescheid über eine angeblich abgetretene, behauptete Forderung von € 55,00 namens und in Vollmacht des Beklagten am 04.09.2003 Widerspruch eingelegt. 

Wir bestellen uns hiermit zu Prozessbevollmächtigten des Beklagten und beantragen, 

1. das Mahnverfahren in das streitige Verfahren vor dem Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach überzuleiten. 

Für das weitere Verfahren nach der Überleitung beantragen wir weiterhin, 

2. die Klage als unzulässig zurück zu weisen, hilfsweise als unbegründet abzuweisen; 

3. im Fall, dass die Klägerin nicht innerhalb der Frist des § 697 Abs. 1 ZPO den Anspruch schlüssig begründet, unverzüglich Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung zu bestimmen; 

4. das Urteil in Bezug auf die Kosten – notfalls gegen Sicherheitsleistung – für vorläufig vollstreckbar zu erklären; 

5. gem. § 330 ZPO gegen die Klägerseite das Versäumnisurteil zu erlassen, falls diese nicht in der mündlichen Verhandlung erscheint; 

6. für den Fall, dass das Urteil für die Beklagtenseite einen vollstreckungsfähigen Inhalt hat, Vollstreckungsklausel zu erteilen; 

7. gem. § 213 a ZPO den Zeitpunkt der Zustellung an die Klägerin zu bescheinigen. 


Begründung 

I. Zur Unzulässigkeit der Klage 

Die Klage ist unzulässig. Die Klägerin ist nicht Inhaberin der behaupteten Forderung. 

1. Wie dem Mahnbescheid zu entnehmen ist, behauptet die Klägerin, am 20.08.2003 durch Abtretung Inhaberin der Forderung geworden zu sein. Dies wird bestritten. Weder die Klägerin noch die bisherige (behauptete) Forderungsinhaberin, die Fa. Talkline GmbH & Co. KG, haben diese Abtretung dem Beklagten gegenüber angezeigt. Insbesondere ist die nach §§ 409, 410 BGB notwendige Vorlage einer Originalabtretungsurkunde als zwingende Voraussetzung der Aktivlegitimation (vgl. OLG Köln, Urt. v. 20.09.1999 – Az. 16 U 25/99) nicht erfolgt. Die Aktivlegitimation wird daher ausdrücklich bestritten. 

2. Dies gilt umso mehr, als dass die Abtretung (hilfsweise) nichtig wäre. Sie verstieße gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis (§ 85 TKG, §§ 3 Abs. 1, 7 Abs. 1 S. 3 TDSV, § 206 Abs. 1 StGB) und wäre somit nach § 134 BGB nichtig. 

§ 85 Abs. 3 TKG in Verbindung mit § 3 TDSV stellt die Weitergabe von Abrechnungsdaten durch die angebliche Zedentin (Talkline) unter ein grundsätzliches Verbot mit Erlaubnisvorbehalt, strafbewehrt nach § 206 Abs. 1 StGB. Die Weitergabe darf nur im Rahmen des § 7 Abs. 1 TDSV erfolgen, wenn 
· ein Abtretungsvertrag geschlossen wurde (bestritten), und 
· die Klägerin durch die angebliche Zedentin zur Wahrung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses vertraglich verpflichtet wurde (bestritten), und 
· die Datenübermittlung zum Einzug des Entgelts erforderlich war (bestritten). 

Die letzte Voraussetzung liegt nicht vor, da – wie jetziger Mahnantrag zeigt – die Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltsbüros zum Einzug der Forderung stattgefunden hat. Eines Inkassobüros hätte es also aus Sicht der angeblichen Zedentin (Talkline) nicht bedurft, da diese sich ohne Weiteres sofort rechtsanwaltlicher Hilfe hätte bedienen können. Nach der ernsthaften und endgültigen Verweigerung des Beklagten, der sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung dem Anspruch widersprach und hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung die Anfechtung erklärt hat (wird ausgeführt), musste die angebliche Zedentin (Talkline) kein Inkassobüro einschalten, zumal auch vor dem Hintergrund des Fernmeldegeheimnisses durch die eigene Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung eines Rechtsanwalts dieser Weg geboten war. 

Die Aktivlegitimation der Klägerin für die behauptete Gläubigerstellung wird daher bestritten. Auf die Kostenfolge des § 94 ZPO wird höflich hingewiesen. 


II. Hilfsvortrag im Fall des Beweises der Aktivlegitimation: Zur Unbegründetheit 

Hilfsweise wird zur behaupteten Forderung weiterhin ausgeführt: 

1. Hintergrund der behaupteten Forderung ist eine Telefonverbindung vom 08.01.2003. Diese Verbindung mit einer behaupteten Verbindungszeit von 2:55 Minuten kam angeblich mit der Rufnummer 0190/080806 um 11:11:17 Uhr zu Stande. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Telefonrechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG vom 07.02.2003 

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt benutzte die damalige Verlobte des Beklagten, die nachbenannte Zeugin, den eigenen Computer unter Mitbenutzung des Telefonanschlusses des Beklagten. 

Beweis: 
Zeugnis der Frau KatzenHai, zu laden über den Beklagten 

2. Die Zeugin Frau KatzenHai benutzte den Computer, um im Internet dort vorhandene Seiten mit kostenfreiem und nicht-mehrwert-bezogenem Inhalt aufzurufen und zu betrachten. Plötzlich stellte sie fest, dass sich statt der üblichen DFÜ-Verbindung, des Sm**Surfers der Fa. ***.de AG, eine unbekannte Internetverbindung geöffnet hatte. Diese Einwahl war weder auf einer der Internetseiten angegeben noch von der Zeugin Frau KatzenHai gezielt bzw. gewollt aufgebaut worden. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis der Frau KatzenHai, b.b. 

Die Verbindung wurde daher durch die Zeugin beendet. Ob die Verbindung insgesamt über eine Dauer von 2:55 Minuten bestanden hat, kann nur mit Nichtwissen bestritten werden, da die Zeugin den Beginn der ungewollten Einwahl und damit deren Dauer nicht beobachtet hat. 

3. Eine nachträgliche Überprüfung des Computers ergab, dass sich ein Dialerprogramm installiert hatte, welches diese DFÜ-Verbindung zur streitgegenständlichen Telefonnummer unbemerkt und im Hintergrund hergestellt hatte. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis der Frau KatzenHai, b.b. 

4. Die Telefonverbindung ist somit ohne entsprechende Willenserklärung der Zeugin zu Stande gekommen; ein Vertragsschluss mit einem Diensteanbieter ist vor, während oder nach dieser Verbindung nicht erfolgt und wird bestritten. 

Es hat vor dem ungewollten Wechsel der DFÜ-Verbindung keine Auswahl (Pop-Up-Fenster, gewählter Link, erkennbares Applet etc.) hierüber statt gefunden, es wurde nicht auf den bevorstehenden Wechsel hingewiesen, es wurden keine hierdurch vermeintlich entstehenden Kosten angezeigt. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis der Frau KatzenHai, b.b. 

5. Wesentlicher Bestandteil von Willenserklärungen ist bekanntlich der Erklärungswille. Da vorliegend nach Aussage der Zeugin Frau KatzenHai ein Dialer tätig wurde, der selbsttätig den Standard-Zugang zum Internet veränderte und unbemerkt eine andere Internetverbindung aufbaute, ist eine willentliche Entscheidung zur Inanspruchnahme der streitgegenständlichen Telefonverbindung nicht erfolgt und wird bestritten. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis der Frau KatzenHai, b.b. 

6. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Beweislast für einen Vertragsschluss bei der Klägerin liegt. 

Es bestehen bekanntlich mannigfaltige Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in Bezug auf Dialerprogramme, die z.B. nach dem ersten Aufspielen auf einen PC programmatisch alle Schaltflächen mit der Funktion „OK“ belegen, auch wenn diese textlich mit „Nein“ oder „Abbrechen“ beschriftet sind. Auch kann die Anzeige eines Dialers manipuliert werden, so dass dieser z.B. ohne eine Anzeige von entstehenden Kosten im Hintergrund läuft. Auch können Dialer auf präparierten Webseiten verborgen sein und durch den Browser ohne Kenntnis und Zutun des Nutzers aus dem Internet geladen werden, um nachfolgend unbemerkt – ggf. mit zeitlicher Verzögerung – tätig zu werden. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Amtliche Auskunft des BSI Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik, Godesberger Allee 185-189, 53175 Bonn 

Es obliegt daher nicht dem Beklagten, einen Gegenbeweis zu führen, sondern vielmehr der Klägerin, den behaupteten Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. 

Dies ist der Klägerin im Übrigen bekannt, da sie selbst vor wenigen Tagen diesbezüglich verurteilt wurde: Das AG Berlin-Wedding hat in einem gleichgelagerten Fall eben die auch hier klagende Fa. Intrum Justitia GmbH mit der vollen Beweislast für die Umstände belegt, dass es dem Willen des Nutzers entsprach, den Mehrwertdienst einer 0190-Nummer über ein Dialerprogramm in Anspruch zu nehmen. Ohne diesen Beweis bestehe kein Grund zur Annahme eines Vertragsschlusses. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Hinzuziehung der Akte AG Berlin-Wedding, Urt. v. 01.09.2003, Az. 17 C 263/03 

7. Aus diesem Grund wurde auch noch am Tag des Rechnungszugangs, am 07.02.2003, u.a. gegenüber der angeblichen Zedentin (Talkline) ein Vertragsschluss bestritten und Widerspruch gegen die Berechnung erhoben. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Vorlage des Schreibens (vorab per Telefax nebst Übertragungsbericht) an die angebliche Zedentin vom 07.02.2003 

8. Im Übrigen wurde mit gleichem Schreiben vom 07.02.2003 hilfsweise die Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung erklärt, da die ungewollte Installation des Dialerprogramms und nachfolgende Einwahl der (behauptet kostenpflichtigen) Verbindung 0190-080806 arglistig zum Nachteil des Beklagten erfolgte. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Vorlage des Schreibens (vorab per Telefax nebst Übertragungsbericht) an die angebliche Zedentin vom 07.02.2003 


Die angebliche Zedentin muss sich in diesem Sinne zurechnen lassen, dass der zum Einsatz gekommene Dialer ohne Vertragsschluss und somit ohne rechtliches Schuldverhältnis eine (behauptet kostenpflichtige) Verbindung einrichten würde. Da sie somit in Kenntnis der Nichtschuld bzw. der Anfechtbarkeit ihre „Leistung“ erbrachte, ist auch eine Begründung der behaupteten Forderung der angeblichen Zedentin aus aufgedrängter Bereicherung nach §§ 814, 142 Abs. 2 BGB ausgeschlossen. Das Berufen auf die Forderung ist darüber hinaus rechtsmissbräuchlich. 

9. Weiterhin und äußerst hilfsweise wird bestritten, dass die Leistung der angeblichen Zedentin einen Mehrwert gehabt hätte, der eine Entgeltforderung in Höhe von € 55,00 rechtfertigen würde. 

Die technischen Verbindungen der streitgegenständlichen Art sind werkvertragliche Leistungen, bei denen ein Erfolg geschuldet wird. Besteht keine ausdrückliche Preisabsprache, ist nach § 632 Abs. 2 BGB in Ermangelung einer taxmäßigen Vergütung die übliche Vergütung als vereinbart anzusehen. Selbst im Fall der (diesseitig bestrittenen) Annahme eines Vertragsschlusses zwischen der Zeugin Frau KatzenHai und der angeblichen Zedentin betrüge die übliche Vergütung für die empfangene Werkleistung in einem Betrag im Bereich weniger Cent. 

Die Zeugin Frau KatzenHai „erhielt“ durch den ungewollt einwählenden Dialer keinen Mehrwertdienst. Vielmehr wurde lediglich die vorhandene Internetverbindung, mittels derer sie kostenfreie und nicht-mehrwert-bezogene Internetseiten besuchte, durch die streitgegenständliche Verbindung ersetzt. Die übliche Vergütung am 08.01.2003 für derartige Internetverbindungen für unter drei Minuten kann diesseitig nicht beziffert werden, lag aber nicht oberhalb von max. 0,05 € brutto. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Sachverständigengutachten 

Da dem Beklagten der Preis für die reine Internetverbindung nicht bekannt war und auch nicht mitgeteilt worden ist, konnte er diese (empfangene) Leistung nicht unstreitig stellen, könnte aber (hilfsweise) in Höhe dieses Betrags die Hauptforderung unter ausdrücklichem Berufung auf § 92 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 ZPO anerkennen, wenn diese durch die Berechtigte belegt würde. 

10. Dieses (hilfsweise) Anerkenntnis stünde aber weiterhin unter der Voraussetzung, dass die zu Grunde liegende Leistung der angeblichen Zedentin abnahmefähig nach § 640 BGB gewesen wäre. Dies wird bestritten. 

Durch die ungewollte Verbindung und den nachträglich vorzunehmenden, zusätzlichen Aufwand des Aufspürens und Entfernens des ungewollten Dialer-Programms war die Leistung nicht mangelfrei i.S.d. § 633 BGB. 
Hiernach liegt (zumindest) ein Sachmangel vor, wenn das Werk nicht die Beschaffenheit aufweist, die bei Werken gleicher Art üblich ist und die der Besteller nach der Art des Werks erwarten kann. Eine DFÜ-Verbindung wird üblicherweise mit Kenntnis des Computernutzers eingerichtet und nachfolgend bewusst und gewollt genutzt; die hierfür notwendigen Programme und Routinen befinden sich an den vom Betriebssystem vorgegebenen Stellen und lassen sich dort einrichten, modifizieren und löschen. Der vorliegend ungewollt geladene Dialer war nicht im Bereich der „Systemsteuerung“ im Unterordner „Netzwerk- und DFÜ-Verbindungen“ angezeigt, sondern „schlummerte“ in den Tiefen des Systems unter namentlich verwirrender Bezeichnung. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis der Frau KatzenHai, b.b. 

Die Einwahlverbindung war somit nicht einmal sachmangelfrei, so dass mangels Abnahmefähigkeit auch ein Anerkenntnis der reinen Verbindungsentgelte von max. 0,05 € rechtlich nicht geboten ist. 

11. Mangels Bestehens der Hauptforderung entfällt naturgemäß auch der Verzug des Beklagten. Selbst im Fall der Annahme einer (minimalen) Hauptforderung stünde dem Beklagten in jedem Fall das Zurückbehaltungsrecht des § 274 BGB zur Seite, da die Abtretung der angeblichen Zedentin – ohnehin nichtig – nicht ordnungsgemäß angezeigt und belegt worden ist, so dass sich die Klägerin ihrerseits nach § 298 BGB im Gläubigerverzug befände, was bekanntlich den Verzug des Schuldners ausschließt. Daher entfallen die weiterhin im Mahnbescheid geltend gemachten Kostenforderungen bereits mangels Verzugseintritts. 

Hilfsweise wird weiterhin auf die anerkannte Rechtsprechung hingewiesen, nach der die vorgerichtlichen Kosten eines Inkassobüros nicht erstattungsfähig sind, wenn nachfolgend eine rechtsanwaltliche Vertretung im Prozess erfolgt, wie dies vorliegend der Fall ist. 

Die angesetzten Mahnkosten in Höhe von € 2,50 werden neben dem Bestreiten eines Rechtsgrunds auch der Höhe nach mit Nichtwissen bestritten, da diese in der Summe nicht erklärt sind. 

Dies gilt ebenso für die vollkommen unerklärlichen Auskunftskosten von € 1,95 (bestritten); da der Beklagte sofort schriftlich Stellung genommen hat, bedurfte es zur Ermittlung des Passivrubrums keiner Auskünfte. Die Klägerin unterließ es jedoch vielmehr, trotz ausdrücklicher Zustellungsbevollmächtigungsanzeige der Kanzlei der Prozessvertreter, die Zustellung an die Kanzlei KatzenHai vornehmen zu lassen; durch die Zustellungsbevollmächtigungsanzeige hätte es umso weniger einer Auskunftseinholung bedurft. 

12. Der weitere Gerichtskostenvorschuss von € 62,50 ist hierneben freigestempelt. 

III. Zusammenfassung 

1. Die Klage ist unzulässig. 

Die Klägerin ist nicht Gläubigerin der behaupteten (und bestrittenen) Forderung. Die Aktivlegitimation fehlt. 

2. Die Klage ist hilfsweise unbegründet. 

Ein Vertragsschluss liegt nicht vor. Hilfsweise wurde jeder Vertragsschluss wegen arglistiger Täuschung angefochten. Ein Mehrwert wurde nicht geleistet. Die erfolgte Leistung war mangelhaft und nicht abnahmefähig. Ein Verzug des Beklagten liegt nicht vor. 

Die Klage ist daher als unzulässig zurück zu weisen, hilfsweise aus den genannten Gründen abzuweisen. 


KatzenHai 
Rechtsanwalt


----------



## Der Jurist (9 September 2003)

@ KatzenHai


 :thumb:    :thumb:    :thumb:  

Die Argumentation mit dem Werkvertragsrecht in der Schärfe verdient:

:respekt: 

Insgesamt: vollbefriedigend bis gut (Bei Juristen gibt es regelmäßig kein sehr gut und kein gut bei den Prüfungen - nur damit die Notenskala richtig verstanden wird.)

 :tröst:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 September 2003)

*Schalk ...*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Vollstreckung bei (...). Mmmmh das hat was. Beauftrage doch Intrum. Damit die auch mal wieder einen Erfolg haben.



Geht ja nun nicht, sind ja die mutmaßlichen Kostenschuldner. Aber - ich konnte es nicht lassen - ich habe dennoch ein wenig Spökes gemacht:



			
				Tochter KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> An die
> Intrum Justitia GmbH
> Pallaswiesenstr. 180-182
> 64293 Darmstadt
> ...



Schaun mer mal ...

KatzenHai (dessen Signatur ausnahmsweise leicht kratzt ...)


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*

Katzenhai schrieb





> 3.	im Fall, dass die Klägerin nicht innerhalb der Frist des § 697 Abs. 1 ZPO den Anspruch schlüssig begründet, unverzüglich Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung zu bestimmen;
> 12.	Der weitere Gerichtskostenvorschuss von € 62,50 ist hierneben freigestempelt.



ein paar Anmerkungen:
ad 12: wozu? bei Abgabeantrag durch den Antragsgegner ist kein Gerichtskostenvorschuss erforderlich! ((...) macht das aber auch immer verkehrt)
ad 3.: neuen Antrag nach 697 III nachschieben, sofort nachdem die Anspruchsbegründungsfrist verstrichen ist. Das Streitgericht wird den bereits in der Akte befindlichen Antrag mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrnehmen.

allgemein: Ziel ist doch, einen so großen, chaotischen Laden wie (...) in die Verspätung zu treiben. Deshalb würde ich sofort, zusammen mit dem Widerspruch Abgabeantrag stellen, Abweisungsantrag ankündigen (damit Prozeßgebühr voll verdient ist) und nichts weiter begründen.

Das Verfahren lohnt sich mE bei Massenverfahren immer. Es verbleibt natürlich das Restrisiko, daß der Gegner innerhalb der Begründungsfrist zurücknimmt (wenn er das überhaupt so schnell schafft) und die zusätzliche halbe Gerichtsgebühr dem Beklagten auferlegt wird bzw. die zusätzlichen 7/10 nicht erstattungsfähig sind.

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar Anmerkungen:
> ad 12: wozu? bei Abgabeantrag durch den Antragsgegner ist kein Gerichtskostenvorschuss erforderlich! ((...) macht das aber auch immer verkehrt)


So verkehrt ist das nicht. Katzenhai ist Veranlasser der Instanz und damit Kostenschuldner. Mit Eingang der Klage beim AG Bergisch Gladbach  ist die Gebühr fällig (§§ 49 Satz 1, 61 HS 1 GKG).

Er muß allerdings die Gebühr nicht zwecks Abgabe vom AG Hünfeld an das AG Bergisch Gladbach bevorschussen. Das AG Hünfeld darf die Abgabe nicht vom Nachweis eines Gebührenvorschusses abhängig machen.

Wenn (...) als Antragsteller die Überleitung in das streitige Verfahren wünscht, dann besteht für (...) eine Pflicht zum Gebührenvorschuss nach § 65 I 2 GKG (vgl. Landgericht Bautzen, Az.: 3 T 59/01, Beschluss vom 09.07.2001).

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> So verkehrt ist das nicht. Katzenhai ist Veranlasser der Instanz und damit Kostenschuldner. Mit Eingang der Klage beim AG Bergisch Gladbach  ist die Gebühr fällig (§§ 49 Satz 1, 61 HS 1 GKG).
> 
> Er muß allerdings die Gebühr nicht zwecks Abgabe vom AG Hünfeld an das AG Bergisch Gladbach bevorschussen. Das AG Hünfeld darf die Abgabe nicht vom Nachweis eines Gebührenvorschusses abhängig machen.



Da mir ein Kommentar zum Gebührenrecht fehlt und ich im Moment (nach zwei Repliken für unsere Freunde) keine Lust zum Nachdenken habe, bleibt an dieser Stelle die Frage offen, wieso diese theoretische Erkenntnis zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung -ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit- praktisch irrelevant ist.

Trotz der durchaus plausiblen Fälligkeit habe ich es noch nie erlebt, daß die restlichen Kosten vor Abschluß der Instanz auch einzuzahlen gewesen wären. Insoweit sehe ich als einzige Auswirkung und nur für den Fall einer günstigen Kostenentscheidung das Risiko, daß die Gegenseite nicht zahlen kann. Und das sollte sich in den Fällen, in denen ein Abgabeantrag tatsächlich sinnvoll ist, in Grenzen halten.

Rest ist unstreitig.

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2003)

Bei mir ist dieser Fall gerade aktuell.

Ich habe in 1999 einem Mahnbescheid  des AG Cottbus widersprochen und den Übergang ins streitige Verfahren beantragt (inkl Anberaumung eines Termins).  Streitgericht ist ebenfalls das AG Cottbus. Die Kläger (ein Verein) hat die Klage fristgerecht eingereicht. Es folgte eine Widerklage von mir. In 2000 war dann der erste Termin zur HV. Mein Terminsvertreter schloss einen (depperten) Widerrufsvergleich, den ich fristgerecht widerrufen habe. Dann kam ein Hinweisbeschluss, auf den ich noch fristgerecht einen Schriftsatz nachgeschoben habe.

Seither ist nichts mehr geschehen.

Vor wenigen Tagen kam dann eine Kostenrechnung von der Brandburgischen Landesjustizkasse und ich habe mir Gedanken über eine Erinnerung gemacht. Daher meine Ausführungen.

Aber das kommt wirklich ehr selten vor.

Gruß und schönen abend


----------



## KatzenHai (15 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> (...)ad 12: wozu? bei Abgabeantrag durch den Antragsgegner ist kein Gerichtskostenvorschuss erforderlich! ((...) macht das aber auch immer verkehrt)
> (...)
> allgemein: Ziel ist doch, einen so großen, chaotischen Laden wie (...) in die Verspätung zu treiben. Deshalb würde ich sofort, zusammen mit dem Widerspruch Abgabeantrag stellen, Abweisungsantrag ankündigen (damit Prozeßgebühr voll verdient ist) und nichts weiter begründen.
> (...)



Stimmt im Prinzip, wie auch die späteren Posting richtig belegen - es kommt immer auf das Gericht an, da die Rechtslage (auch mit Hilfe eines GKG-Kommentars) uneinheitlich ist.

*ABER:* Wenn ich wie hier sicher gehen will, dass es reibungslos und möglichst schnell geht, zahle ich lieber ein, als dass sich die Zustellung etc. nur deshalb verzögert. Ich bekomme es ja rechtlich wieder, wenn ich gewinne - und wirtschaftlich habe ich diesbezüglich bei Intrum keine Bedenken (noch! nicht  :lol: ).

Und - die Anträge wie auch meine Begründung lege ich natürlich nach Abgabe beim Streitgericht (erweitert) erneut vor, wenn Bedarf besteht, was ja sofort zu erkennen ist. Hauptansinnen *dieser* (ja nicht vorgeschriebenen) Widerspruchsbegründung ist es, die behauptete Klageforderung "möglichst unschlüssig" werden zu lassen, damit die Axleute (sind ja nicht nur -männer) zeitlich ein Problem bekommen, eine schlüssige Anspruchsbegründung zu pinnen. 

Das Auseinandersetzen mit einzelnen Positionen ist weder vorweg genommen noch abgeschlossen - sollte die was vorlegen, werde ich reagieren!

Ist eine Strategie, die sich für Fachleute empfehlen kann, die Beweise haben, in meiner wirtschaftlichen Situation stehen und ein wenig Lust am sportlichen Streit haben - ich habe *nie behauptet* (und werde es auch nicht), *dass dies für alle Dialerfälle ein sinnvoller oder auch nur gangbarer Weg ist.* Dies bleibt jedem Einzelfall und seiner rechtlichenWürdigung vorbehalten und kann nicht allgemeingültig voraus gesetzt werden.

KatzenHai


----------



## KatzenHai (15 September 2003)

*Neues aus Hünfeld*



			
				AG Hünfeld schrieb:
			
		

> Abgabenachricht
> vom 10.09.2003
> 
> An
> ...



Die Axleute haben vermutlich auch heute ein quasi gleichlautendes Schreiben nebst meiner Widerspruchsbegründung erhalten. *Da rotiert jetzt wohl Eine(r)  :bigcry: !!*

So wie ich die Kanzlei Ax.. einschätze, guckt da aber keiner genau hin. Der Text lautet nämlich auch so, wenn die den Restvorschuss eingezahlt haben - der Sachbearbeiter "ahnt" also ggf. gar nicht den Sprengstoff, der in dieser ahcos vertraut aussehenden Abgabenachricht steckt  :evil: ...

Bisher also: *Taktik aufgegangen, schnelles Verfahren!*

Alles Weitere, wenn es sich ereignet.

KatzenHai

P.S.: Der lieb gemeinte Rat wg. der zu verdienenden Prozessgebühr in Ehren - als Antrag zu 2) habe ich natürlich Entsprechendes beantragt ...


----------



## KatzenHai (16 September 2003)

*Flott flotter fix!*

... und weiter geht's im Namen von Treu und Glauben:

Aktenzeichen *60 C **....* ist in Bergisch Gladbach heute früh angekommen - und automatisch sofort an die Klägerin rausverfügt! 

*Rotieren zweiter Tag!*


----------



## Der Jurist (16 September 2003)

*Re: Flott flotter fix!*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... und weiter geht's im Namen von Treu und Glauben:
> 
> Aktenzeichen *60 C **....* ist in Bergisch Gladbach heute früh angekommen - und automatisch sofort an die Klägerin rausverfügt!
> 
> *Rotieren zweiter Tag!*





Für Eingeweihte: *AZ: 60 C Teu und Glauben /03*

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/242.html für Zahlenblinde.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

*Re: Flott flotter fix!*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ist in Bergisch Gladbach heute früh angekommen - und automatisch sofort an die Klägerin rausverfügt!



Das ging flott und macht Hoffnung, daß das Gericht auch weiter mitspielt.

Als nächstes wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit folgendes eintreffen:

...
Sodann wird mitgeteilt, daß die zur Anspruchsbegründung notwendigen Unterlagen zwar bereits bei der Klägerin angefordert sind, dem Unterzeichner bislang jedoch nicht vorliegen.
Eine Klagebegründung ist aus diesem Grund momentan nicht möglich.
Sobald die angeforderten Belege eintreffen, wird umgehend eine Anspruchsbegründung erfolgen.
Einer einstweiligen Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung - auch ohne Sicherheitsleistung - wird zugestimmt.
...

Danach wird anscheinend die Akte von Darmstadt nach Ober-Ramstadt versandt. 6-8 Tage später kommt dann der Textbaustein, der die Anspruchsbegründung darstellen soll.

Ich habe im Moment den Eindruck, daß es anders läuft, wenn alles wirklich fix geht und schnell genug Termin bestimmt wird. Kommt hier gerade das erste Mal vor (die meisten AG sind eben noch langsamer als die AX).

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Bei mir lautete Axmanns Verzögerungsschreiben wie folgt:



			
				(...) & Kollegen schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Rechtsstreit
> ...
> wird gebeten, der Klägerin eine Frist zur Stellungnahme auf den Schriftsatz vom ... bis zum ... einzuräumen, da noch Rückfragen bei der Zedentin bzw. der Dt. Telekom AG erforderlich sind und wohl kurzfristig nicht mehr mit einer Stellungnahme der beiden genannten Institutionen gerechnet werden kann.



(...) hat für alle Lebenslagen ein Standardschreíben ...


----------



## KatzenHai (18 September 2003)

*Re: Flott flotter fix!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Als nächstes wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit folgendes eintreffen:
> ...
> Sodann wird mitgeteilt, daß die zur Anspruchsbegründung notwendigen Unterlagen zwar bereits bei der Klägerin angefordert sind, dem Unterzeichner bislang jedoch nicht vorliegen.
> Eine Klagebegründung ist aus diesem Grund momentan nicht möglich.
> ...



*Ich* stimme keiner Einstellung einer Zwangsvollstreckung zu - im Gegenteil: Ich werde vielmehr wegen der Kosten auf möglichst schnelle Vollstreckungsfähigkeit drängeln.

Übrigens habe ich u.a. bei Gericht an meinen Antrag auf zeitnahe mündliche Verhandlung nach § 697 Abs. 3 ZPO hingewiesen, damit die den nicht übersehen. Verpasst die Kanzlei Ax... (von wo aus auch immer) die erste Frist, erhält sie parallel mit der (kurzen) Terminsladung weitere Begründungsfrist. Was während dieser zweiten Frist eingeht, gilt. Damit hat als Ax... insgesamt gut vier Wochen Zeit. 

Das hatte ich einkalkuliert (ich habe ja auch gegen die eigentliche Forderung noch Munition).

Versäumt die Gegenseite auch diese zweite Frist, hängt es vom Gericht ab, ob das weitere Vorbringen der Klägerseite "prozessverzögernd" wirkt: Wenn ja, wird der weitere Vortrag nicht mehr Gegenstand der Urteilsfindung, also so behandelt, als wäre es nicht vorgetragen (§ 296 ZPO).

Schaun mer mal, wie's weiter geht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 September 2003)

War dieser nette Satz nicht aus einem (...)-Anschreiben?


> ...sind wir schon heute beauftragt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen sie einzuleiten.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> (...) & Kollegen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Bitte um Fristverlängerung deutet doch nur darauf hin, dass bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt völlig inhaltsfrei mit den Geschädigten kommuniziert wurde.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sodann wird mitgeteilt, daß die zur Anspruchsbegründung notwendigen Unterlagen zwar bereits bei der Klägerin angefordert sind, dem Unterzeichner bislang jedoch nicht vorliegen.


Ein schlechter Scherz. Schließlich hatten die meisten Geschädigten schon zuvor vergeblich um einen Teil dieser Unterlagen gebeten.

Nebenbei frage ich mich, ob die (...) zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Anschreibens überhaupt eine Prozessvollmacht haben...


----------



## KatzenHai (18 September 2003)

Bei mir leider nur partiell einschlägig: Ich habe in meinem Fall nie Post der Axleute erhalten. Nur von Talkline und Intrum.

Dennoch wird genau das auch mein Argument sein: Wenn ein User *im Februar* Einwände vorträgt, die sich auf die Verbindung, die "willentliche" Entscheidung hierzu und somit die Vergütungspflicht bezieht, entspricht es nicht der Prozessförderungspflicht der Klägerseite, mit weiteren Recherchen zu diesen Einwänden *Ende September* zu beginnen.

Ergo: Prozessverzögerung - passt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch wird genau das auch mein Argument sein: Wenn ein User *im Februar* Einwände vorträgt



Februar?? das war doch vorgestern  :roll: wie wär's mit April ... 2002



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bitte um Fristverlängerung deutet doch nur darauf hin, dass bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt völlig inhaltsfrei mit den Geschädigten kommuniziert wurde.



Wenn die Zeit wenigstens genutzt würde; die einzige Individualität der Anspruchsbegründung ist doch neben dem Rubrum nur die Rufnummer und der als EVÜ bezeichnete Ausdruck in der Anlage.



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei frage ich mich, ob die (...) zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Anschreibens überhaupt eine Prozessvollmacht haben...



Wenn, dann ist sie wahrscheinlich so alt wie die tolle Abtretungserklärung.
Bei Intrum kam auf die Zurückweisung nach 174 jedenfalls keine Reaktion mehr. Ist aber nicht einmal als letztes Argument gegen die Erstattungsfähigkeit der Inkassokosten interessant; anscheinend reicht simples Bestreiten aus, damit die Klage bezüglich der Nebenforderungen vollständig zurückgenommen wird. Im Gegensatz dazu wird zu den Zinsen anscheinend nicht ergänzend vorgetragen, obwohl die behaupteten 30 Tage ab Rechnungszugang ein wenig knapp ausfallen. Der Textbaustein ist vielleicht noch nicht fertig.

Zu guter Letzt mal keine Routine, auch dort passieren noch einmalige Pannen:
Laut MB ist die Forderung abgetreten an Intrum seit ..Tag X..
Laut außergerichtlichem Schreiben vom ..Tag X+1.. wird namens Talkline gemahnt. Forderungsaufstellung anbei - einschließlich der Kosten für den MB.

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## KatzenHai (18 September 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Im Gegensatz dazu wird zu den Zinsen anscheinend nicht ergänzend vorgetragen, obwohl die behaupteten 30 Tage ab Rechnungszugang ein wenig knapp ausfallen. Der Textbaustein ist vielleicht noch nicht fertig.



Moment, ich bin Verbraucher. 30-Tage-Autoverzug ist nicht, vor der ersten Mahnung tritt erst mal kein Verzug ein. Das steht so im Gesetz (§ 286 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BGB: Wenn ich nicht in Rechnung auf 30 Tage-Verzug hingewiesen wurde, tritt er nicht automatisch ein).
Bevor Argumente kommen: Eine andere Vereinbarung ist in AGB nicht zulässig, § 307 BGB: Unangemessene Benachteiligung, die mit dem wesentlichen Grundgedanken der gesetzlichen Regelung unvereinbar ist)



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zu guter Letzt mal keine Routine, auch dort passieren noch einmalige Pannen:
> Laut MB ist die Forderung abgetreten an Intrum seit ..Tag X..
> Laut außergerichtlichem Schreiben vom ..Tag X+1.. wird namens Talkline gemahnt. Forderungsaufstellung anbei - einschließlich der Kosten für den MB.



Bei mir leider nicht, abgetreten zwei Tage vor Mahnantrag (angeblich, ist ja bestritten).


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht in Rechnung auf 30 Tage-Verzug hingewiesen wurde, tritt er nicht automatisch ein).


Bitte mal vorsichtig nachprüfen: Die Telekom hat bei mir seit Februar 2003 die deutlich kleingedruckte Belehrung geändert.
Auch wenn sich sicherlich noch das eine oder andere findet (auch: wer muß die Rechnung vorlegen...), würde ich dafür keinen Nebenkriegsschauplatz eröffnen.

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2003)

*Re: Flott flotter fix!*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> *Rotieren zweiter Tag!*



Jetzt hatte ich doch gedacht, daß es mit der totalen Verspätung wirklich mal klappt, aber es muß ja immer anders kommen...
Die Post nach Darmstadt brauchte (gem. EB) sechs Tage länger als anderswo hin.
Also nicht zu früh freuen (oder rechtzeitig vorher nachhaken)

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klage ist unzulässig. Die Klägerin ist nicht Inhaberin der behaupteten Forderung.




Das sollte ein RA aber wissen: Die Aktivlegitimation hat nichts mit der Zulässigkeit der Klage zu tun, sondern ist eine Frage der Begründetheit. => Gehe zurück an die Uni


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (24 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*



			
				Strafjurist schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@an Strafjurist

Ein Urteil in Kitzingen bestätigt aber genau das!
AZ: AG Kitzingen  1 C 198/03

bevor Du Leute an die Uni zurückschickst, laß Dir das Urteil zukommen.  
nichts für ungut, 
wie schreibt immer der Jurist  unter seinen Postings ?Ceterum ..........usw

gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2003)

*Re: Widerspruchsschriftsatz*



			
				Strafjurist schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Strafjurist:
Die Frage, ob Intrum ein fremdes Recht in eigenem Namen einklagen kann, ist aber eine Frage der Zulässigkeit (und zwar unter Gesichtspunkt der zulässigen Prozessstandschaft).

=> Gehe ebenfalls zurück an die Uni


----------



## KatzenHai (24 September 2003)

*"richerliche Hinweise"*



			
				Anonymus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hatte ich doch gedacht, daß es mit der totalen Verspätung wirklich mal klappt, aber es muß ja immer anders kommen...
> Die Post nach Darmstadt brauchte (gem. EB) sechs Tage länger als anderswo hin.
> Also nicht zu früh freuen (oder rechtzeitig vorher nachhaken)
> 
> Schöne Grüße, /ur



@/ur -   

Dieses überragende Wissen ist jetzt recht überraschend. Bitte registriere dich und lasse per PN mal "die Hose" runter, wer du bist - Kollege (...)??



			
				Anonymus2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte ein RA aber wissen: Die Aktivlegitimation hat nichts mit der Zulässigkeit der Klage zu tun, sondern ist eine Frage der Begründetheit. => Gehe zurück an die Uni



@komischer Strafjurist: Vielen Dank für die Rechtsbelehrung. Es gibt Postings, auf die ich nicht eingehen möchte; bevorzugt stammen diese von "Gästen". Und ich gehe gerne immer wieder mal an die Uni - ich kann ja mal meine Studenten fragen, was sie so dazu sagen. Die kennen tatsächlich sogar noch andere Urteile als das des AG Kitzingen (Danke an Gunnar). Möchtest du auch teilnehmen? Seminartermine per PN ...

An alle anderen:

Es wäre beim Hinterlassen juristischer Informationen, auf die - auch wenn sie hier alle ohne Rechtsgarantie abgegeben werden - sich einige Verbraucher verlassen, mindestens guter Stil, sich anzumelden, um PN etc. zuzulassen. Auch die ständige "Hin-und-her-Selbstbenennerei" einiger "Gäste" ist auffällig, lästig und dem Sinn und Stil dieses Forums nicht gerecht.

Und jetzt wieder: Ab in den Kampf!  :devil:


----------



## Der Jurist (24 September 2003)

Oh, ein Pro-Seminar in Zivilprozessrecht.


----------



## Chemiker (24 September 2003)

*Re: "richerliche Hinweise"*



> KatzenHai schrieb:
> Möchtest du auch teilnehmen? Seminartermine per PN ...



Ähem,  dürfen da auch mal "renitente Bürger" reinschauen ??!!  

Es muß ja nicht gleich bis zum promovierten Anwalt sein, aber ein bischen erhötes "Grundwissen" für unsere Dialergeschichten schadet nie.
 :supercool:   :supercool:   :supercool:   :supercool:   :supercool:   :supercool: 

Neblige Grüße aus dem MKK

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Devilfrank (24 September 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ein Pro-Seminar in Zivilprozessrecht.



Oh Freude. Wir können noch was gelehrt bekommen...

Vielleicht.


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adult education? Follow me:

http://www.oliverelzer.de/private/10a.pdf
http://www.unister.de/Unister/wissen/sf_lexikon/ausgabe_stichwort11291_190.html
http://bgb.jura.uni-hamburg.de/zivilprozess/prozessvoraussetzungen.htm#5_prozessstandschaft


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Adult education? Follow me:
> http://www.oliverelzer.de/private/10a.pdf
> http://www.unister.de/Unister/wissen/sf_lexikon/ausgabe_stichwort11291_190.html
> http://bgb.jura.uni-hamburg.de/zivilprozess/prozessvoraussetzungen.htm#5_prozessstandschaft



Ergebnis: Es ist *auch* eine Frage der Zulässigkeit, ob (...) & Kollegen eine fremde Forderung der Intrum einklagen können. Somit hat KatzenHai folgerichtig zunächst die Sachurteilsvoraussetzungen gerügt, indem er die Klage als unzulässig bezeichnet hat. Ohne diese Rüge würde das im Prozess nicht geprüft. Es wäre von KatzenHai in seiner Sache fahrlässig gewesen, nicht so vorzugehen.

Im übrigen gilt der Satz: iura novit curia - Das Gericht kennt das Recht.
Das Amtsgericht muss nun prüfen und entscheiden.

*[Virenscanner: Zitat etwas "lesbarer" gemacht]*


----------



## KatzenHai (25 September 2003)

*Kritikerschelte?*

Lieber "Gast",

da du ja renitent eine PN-Möglichkeit verweigerst, hiermit so:

Ich muss mal davon ausgehen, dass du dich selbst noch an der Uni befindest, also schön brav Gutachten pinnst (nicht vergessen: Tote werden nicht geprüft!) und daher die schönen Lehrmeinungen zur dogmatischen Zuordnung von Prozessstandschaft, Aktivlegitimation, Zulässigkeit und Begründetheit in-und-auswändig kennst.

Gut. Fein. Weiter so. Kluge Juristen braucht das Land!

Nur: Prozesstaktik wie "Streichposten", "Pflege der richterlichen Eitelkeit", "Ablenkung der Gegenseite" etc. ist nicht Gegenstand der universitären Ausbildung und kommt selbst in der Referendarzeit recht kurz. Ohne solide "Fronterfahrung" sollte man daher mit der Bewertung fremder Vorgehensweisen innerhalb des Fensters bleiben.

Rein hilfsweise: Solltest du erfahrenes Frontschwein sein - warum so eitel und zugleich uneitel? Wenn du wirklich meinst, besser zu sein - zeige dich! Ich gratuliere gerne, wenn du mir fundiert erläuterst, dass deine Strategie besser ist.

Für alle anderen:

Zwei Juristen - drei Meinungen. Lasst euch nicht verschrecken, die Quote der Eitelkeiten ist unter Juristen besonders hoch - deshalb benutzen wir auch alle diese Exklusiv-Hoch-Sprache, die den Rest der Republik schön ehrfürchtig ausschließt.

Ad secundum: Zurück in den eigentlichen Kampf!!  :fg2:


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

*Re: Kritikerschelte?*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber "Gast",
> 
> da du ja renitent eine PN-Möglichkeit verweigerst, hiermit so:
> 
> ...



Jetzt verstehe ich deine Äußerung nicht. Ich bin nur der Gast ohne Name. Die Beiträge der anderen Gäste (ur und Strafjurist) stammen nicht von mir. Dies nur zu deiner Vermutung, hier benenne sich ständig irgendjemand um.

Ich übrigens der gleichen Meinung wie 'Der Jurist'.


----------



## Rechenknecht (25 September 2003)

Hallo, 
ist eigentlich bereits bekannt, dass Fa. Interum Justitia im Jahre 2001 die Schimmelpfennig Forderungsmanagment GmbH aufgekauft hat? Und trotzdem ist Intrum kein Mitglied des Verbandes der Inkassounternehmen in Deutschland e.V. !!!

PS. Nexnet übrigens auch nicht (hat ja keine Erlaubnis) :sun:


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (25 September 2003)

*Forderungskauf von Internetgeb-Forderungen,ein Millionending*

Forderungskauf

Das ideale Produkt von einem kompetenten Partner !

Nach eingehender und fairer Prüfung kaufen wir Ihre uneinbringlichen, titulierten Forderungen, mit allen Rechten, Pflichten und Risiken im Block.

Durch die Aktivierung von "totem Kapital " können Sie Ihre Liquidität und Eigenkapitalbasis verbessern.

Gerne unterbreiten wir Ihnen ein individuelles Angebot zum Kauf Ihrer Forderungen. Nehmen Sie bitte dazu den Kontakt mit uns auf 

Na wer bietet so etwas an?
Fair Pay .....
 Quelle:  aus dem Internetauftritt von www. intr....de

hoffe, daß mein "totes Kapital" lebendig in meinen Hosen bleibt!    

frage an die kundigen Juristen  "was bedeutet titulierten Forderungen"
Bedeutet tituliert berechtigt zum Vollzug?  
gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

@Gunnar Artus
Talkline verkauft keine Forderungen an Intrum.



			
				Abtretungsvereinbarung schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Talkline ... tritt hiermit Forderungen, die zum Inkasso übergeben werden, an die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ... zum Zwecke der Einziehung ab ...



Die Intrum macht ein fremdes Recht geltend. Die Frage, ob die Intrum ein berechtigtes Interesse daran hat, hat sich hier noch keiner gestellt. Vielleicht wäre das was für Katzenhai?


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (25 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Gunnar Artus
> 
> 
> > Talkline verkauft keine Forderungen an Intrum.



Das steht im meinem Thread davor nicht, dieser Hinweis auf Forderungskauf stammt von einer Inkassofirma, die angibt, daß Forderungskäufe zu ihrem Handlungsfeld gehören. Von Talkl. haben die nichts geschrieben.
Wie kommst Du darauf? 0 
Begebe dich doch mal auf die betreffende URL
Gunnar


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

*Re: Forderungskauf von Internetgeb-Forderungen,ein Millionen*



			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Forderungskauf
> 
> frage an die kundigen Juristen  "was bedeutet titulierten Forderungen"
> Bedeutet tituliert berechtigt zum Vollzug?
> gunnar





Eine der bekanntesten titulierten Forderungen sind Urteile auf Zahlung. 
Daneben gibt es noch den vor Gericht geschlossenen Vergleich oder die notarielle Urkunde in der Du Dich der sofortigen Zwangsvollstreckung unterworfen hast. (Das sind die Klauseln beim Hauskauf, die oft die Ehefrauen erschrecken!).


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: Wie witzig! Haha!


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst Du mir die Pointe erklären? Ich würde gerne mitlachen.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 September 2003)

Da sind wir ja schon zwei....
 :roll:


----------



## technofreak (26 September 2003)

Wie sagte unser Pauker immer: Spürt ihr den feinen Humor?


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (26 September 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist witzig?
Ein Inkassounternehmen betreibt gegen hunderte angebliche Gebührenschuldner ein pressives Mahnunwesen, das bestrittene Gebühren, die fristgerecht zur Aufklärung anstehen, untituliert aber gleichzeitig belastet mit Mahnspesen, RA-Gebühren und Verzugszinsen
kostentreibend zum Teil mit über 100% der Ursprungsforderung zur Mahnung anstehen. Ich frage mich nach welcher Rechtsauffassung!

Nach der geltenden Rechtsauffassung muß zuerst einmal ein Verzug
gegenüber dem Gläubiger zum Schuldner nachweisbar festgelegt werden.

Dann erst kann Inkasso durch Abtretung beauftragt werden. Zuerst aber sollte der Gläubiger eine Vollstreckung versucht haben.
Ich bin juristischer Laie, schreibe deshalb vereinfacht, ohne Bezug nehmend auf §§ , Gesetzbücher usw., berufe mich auf mein Gefühl.

Witzig halte ich das Einschüchterungspotential einiger Inkassodienste
nicht, wenn man hört, liest, wie unschuldige "Schuldner " eingeschüchtert ums Geld
gebracht werden.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir die Pointe erklären? Ich würde gerne mitlachen.




gunnar


----------



## assuana (26 September 2003)

*vorheriger Beitrag*

@alle

Verfahrensstand bei mir: 1. Zahlungsaufforderung von Intrum, vorausgegangen ist das übliche Prozedere mit Talkline. Die hatten mir sogar versprochen, sofort gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten, nachdem ich auf ihre Ankündigung, ihr Inkassounternehmen einzuschalten, darauf hinwies, daß sie dann wohl die Inkassokosten selbst tragen werden müssen und ich doch darum bitte, sofort Klage einzureichen, da auch gegen einen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch eingelegt wird. Nun also doch keine Sonderbehandlung für mich.

Habe nun vor, negative Feststellungsklage gegen Talkline zu erheben. Gerichtsstand dürfte wohl (auch) nach §§ 29 ZPO, 269, 270 BGB mein Wohnort sein. Zumindest teilte mir ein Referendarkollege mit, daß es beim AG Wedding, das für mich jedoch nicht zuständig ist, so gehandhabt wird. Frage, insbesondere @ Jurist: Gibt es bzgl. des Gerichtsstandes Bedenken, Du siehst es offensichtlich anders?

Ohne die (...) überschätzen zu wollen,  bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich in der Klagebegründung Wissensprostitution betreiben sollte. Talkline konnte mir angeblich keinen vollständigen EVN (die letzten 3 Ziffern der angeblichen Zielnummer fehlen) übermitteln. Sie teilten dann doch irgendwann mit, daß Q 1 hinter der Nummer steckt. Ich konnte zwischenzeitlich den Dialer (piratos.de) mit der vollständigen Zielnummer auf meinem Computer sichern. 

Nun bin ich also hin und her gerissen, ob ich dem Gericht mitteile, was ich weiß oder ob es aus prozeßtaktischen Gründen klüger ist, nur das vorzutragen, was Talkline mir mitgeteilt hat. Wenn das Gericht die Beweislast für einen Vertragsschluß bei Talkline sieht, ist es aus meiner Sicht klüger, nichts von piratos vorzutragen. Oder sehe ich hier Probleme, wo keine sind?

Gruß assuana

assuana


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

@ assuana


Wegen des Gerichtstandes habe ich mir keine besonderen Gedanken gemacht, weil ich das für nexnet zuständige Gericht genommen habe.
(Ich erreiche  an Werktagen das AG Wedding besser, als das für mich zuständige AG Schöneberg.) Also bitte selber prüfen.

Zum Vertragschluss würde ich vorsorglich diese Argumentation übernehmen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

In meiner Klageschrift sah das damals so aus:



> ....
> 
> Hilfsweise wird rein vorsorglich weiter vorgetragen, für den Fall, dass die nexnet das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages durch die Einwahl mit Hilfe eines Einwahlprogramms behauptet, dass diese Einwahlprogramme, sogenannte Dialer, auch ohne ein Zutun des Nutzers starten können und sich ohne Wissen und Wollen einwählen, weil sie entweder durch Voreinstellungen oder unter Ausnutzung von Eigenheiten des Betriebssystems die Verbindung automatisch und programmgesteuert ohne Anstoß des Nutzers des Rechners herstellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr "Gast" (ich weiß nicht, ob Sie der sind, der sich gestern mit mir angelegt hat, daher diese unverbindliche Ansprache),

vielen Dank für die Anregung. Es ist in der Tat überlegenswert, wessen Forderung vorliegend eigentlich von wem in eigenem Namen aus Abtretung zur fremden Rechnung geltend gemacht werden - zumal bei Abtretung *zur gerichtlichen Geltendmachung* im Zweifel eine Vollabtretung (nicht nur eine Einziehungsabtretung) anzunehmen ist, was der zitierten Textstelle nicht ganz entspricht ...

Profis im Abtretungsrecht - Lust?? Ich bin heute zu belastet, um hier sofort tiefer einzusteigen; wer mir schon mal eine Grundlage legen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen ...


----------



## assuana (26 September 2003)

*Einstweilige Verfügung?*

@ Rechtskundige

Nachdem ich mir das Schreiben von Intrum mal etwas genauer angesehen habe, mußte ich was lesen, was mir nun überhaupt nicht gefällt:

"Datenschutzhinweis

Hiermit informieren wir Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, daß wir nach Fristablauf die zu Ihrer Person gespeicherten Daten .... sowie die zugehörigen Daten der weiteren Bearbeitung (z.B. gerichtliche Mahnverfahren, Zwangsvollstreckungsverfahren) speichern werden, falls bei Fristablauf weder die Forderung ausgeglichen noch begründete Einwände vorgebracht wurden. Wir speichern diese Daten, um unseren Inkasso-Vertragspartnern (z.B. Banken ....) nach Einreichung eines Inkassoauftrages gegen Sie, sowie den an die SCHUFA angeschlossenen Unternehmen Informationen zur Einschätzung Ihrer Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bzw. Kreditwürdigkeit geben zu können."

Nun ist der einstweilige Rechtsschutz nicht so mein Ding. Aber wenn ich nun überall als säumiger Zahler dargestellt werde. 

Die mir von Intrum gesetzte Zahlungsfrist läuft am 01.10. ab. Das heißt, danach wird die Sache, wem Intrum Auskünfte erteilt und erteilt hat, für mich unüberschaubar. Das schreit für mich seitens Talkline nach Kreditgefährdung. Da muß ich doch vorher tätig werden können, eh das Kind in den Brunnen fällt, sonst ist für mich doch kein ausreichender Rechtsschutz mehr erzielbar.

Also - so denke ich - müßte doch die Einleitung des Verfahrens gegen Talkline auch über eine Einstweilige Verfügung möglich sein. Die haben es nämlich zu unterlassen, sich gegenüber Intrum einer Forderung gegen mich zu rühmen. Ferner haben sie es zu unterlassen, Inkassounternehmen einzuschalten, die die Forderung bei mir einziehen und aus dieser Forderung Schlußfolgerungen über meine Kreditwürdigkeit und meine Zahlungsmöglichkeiten ziehen, die sie an einen nicht überschaubaren Kreis Dritter weitergeben.

Hat hier schon jemand mit Erfahrung?

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis - natürlich auch für solche, die das für Quatsch halten.

Gruß assuana


----------



## KaGi (26 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Abtretungsvereinbarung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich mach mal den Anfang und stelle meine Argumente zur Diskussion

1. keine Abtretungsurkunde/-anzeige, geschweige denn im Original bzw. ordnungsgemäß (§§ 409, 410 BGB)
2. Abtretungsverbot wegen Fernmeldegeheimnis (ist hier schon ausführlich nachzulesen)
3. Forderung ist von dem kopierten Fetzen nicht umfaßt (etwas gewagt):
a) die Bezeichnung der Forderungen ist zu unbestimmt
b) es heißt wörtlich: Forderungen, die zum Inkasso übergeben *werden*. Die Übergabe zum Inkasso findet (und das bleibt unstreitig) statt, kurz bevor Intrum erstmalig tätig wird. Intrum fordert dann aber zunächst namens und im Auftrag der Talkline. (...) außergerichtlich auch. Erst kurz vor dem MB-Antrag wird die Forderung angeblich abgetreten, wie im MB nachzulesen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt *war* die Forderung aber schon lange übergeben.
d.h. es wurde bezüglich der Forderung eine individuelle, von der "Abtretungsvereinbarung" abweichende Regelung getroffen und gelebt. Die Klägerin kann sich nicht erst dann auf die Abtretung berufen, wenn ihr das paßt und sie vorher (zwecks Erhebung von Inkassokosten) unter den Tisch fallen lassen. also die Abtretung zu verschiedenen Zeiten unterschiedlich auslegen.
c) das Papier spricht wörtlich von "tritt ... zum Zwecke der Einziehung ab". Ich behaupte mal dreist, daß deshalb eindeutig die Form einer Einziehungsermächtigung gewählt werden sollte (ok, das ist widersprüchlich zum Rest der Vereinbarung aber probieren kann man's ja mal)
d) es fehlt ein schutzwürdiges Interesse der Klägerin; im Gegenteil, das Interesse des Bekl. am Schutz seiner Daten wiegt schwerer.

Schöne Grüße, /ur


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2003)

*Re: Einstweilige Verfügung?*



			
				assuana schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rechtskundige (...)
> Also - so denke ich - müßte doch die Einleitung des Verfahrens gegen Talkline auch über eine Einstweilige Verfügung möglich sein. Die haben es nämlich zu unterlassen, sich gegenüber Intrum einer Forderung gegen mich zu rühmen. Ferner haben sie es zu unterlassen, Inkassounternehmen einzuschalten, die die Forderung bei mir einziehen und aus dieser Forderung Schlußfolgerungen über meine Kreditwürdigkeit und meine Zahlungsmöglichkeiten ziehen, die sie an einen nicht überschaubaren Kreis Dritter weitergeben.
> 
> Hat hier schon jemand mit Erfahrung?
> ...



Keine Erfahrung, soviel vorweg. Es dürfte sich wohl um juristisches "Hochreck" handeln.

1. Problem: Ist die Meldung an die Schufa rechtswidrig? Es gibt gute Gründe, davon auszugehen, Kreditgefährdung etc. Aber gibt es hierzu bereits Präzedenzmeinungen, die zur Überzeugung eines Richters vorgetragen werden können? Richter sind im einstweiligen Verfügungsverfahrens üblicherweise geneigt, recht unmutig zu sein, was ja oft auch sehr vernünftig ist - der Streitgegenstand darf ja nicht vorweg genommen werden.

2. Problem: Welche Benachteiligung droht? Anders herum: Ist es rechtlich benachteiligend, wenn bei der Schufa was eingetragen ist und keine Kreditgeschäfte getätigt werden sollen? Ist das Abwarten der hauptsache nicht im Verhältnis dazu ausreichend (s. auch jetzt).

3. Problem: Besteht wirklich ein Anspruchgrund ("Dringlichkeit")? Ist es sichere Erkenntnis, dass Intrum wirklich meldet und nicht nur damit droht?

4. Problem: Wer soll Anspruchsgegner sein? Die Intrum als Droher, die eigentliche Gläubigerin, die ja (angeblich) bisher noch Inhaberin der Forderung ist und daher Urheber der Meldung sein könnte, die Schufa auf Eintragungsunterlassung (örtlich welche?)

Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht geht - aber ein versierter Jurist, der sowohl Verfügungsverfahren wg. Unterlassung aus Persönlichkeitsrechten beherrscht als auch die Dialerproblematik versteht, ist unausweichlich nötig.

(Vorsichtshalber: Ich kann's nicht)


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

KaGi schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 3. Forderung ist von dem kopierten Fetzen nicht umfaßt (etwas gewagt):
> a) die Bezeichnung der Forderungen ist zu unbestimmt
> b) es heißt wörtlich: Forderungen, die zum Inkasso übergeben *werden*. Die Übergabe zum Inkasso findet (und das bleibt unstreitig) statt, kurz bevor Intrum erstmalig tätig wird.  .....




Das halte ich für nicht gewagt, sondern genau richtig. Der fetzen ist die Vereinbarung über die Geschäftsbesorgung allgemein, also das Mandat.

Zu einer bestimmbaren und identifizierbaren Forderung steht da nichts.

Danke für den Hinweis bezüglich des Verahltens von Intrum und (...).

Prozesstaktisch also unter Hinweis auf die geforderten Kosten bestreiten, dass die Forderung überhaupt übergegangen ist und die andere Seite komen lassen. Ich finde das ist eine nette Idee.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2003)

*"Abtretung Talkline -> Intrum"*

Soeben im Netz gefunden: Der Gesamttext der "Abtretung" mit (durchgängig kopiertem) Datum vom 26.06.2001:



			
				Talkline schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Talkline GmbH & Co KG ... tritt hiermit Forderungen, die zum Inkasso übergeben werden, an die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ... zum Zwecke der Einziehung ab. Die Abtretung erfasst auch den im Zeitpunkt des Wirksamwerdens bestehenden und küftig fällig werdenden Anspruch auf Ersatz des Verzugsschadens gegenüber dem Schuldner. Die Firam Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH wird zum Vollrechtsinhaber mit der Folge, die Forderung als eigene im eigenen Namen zu Inkassozwecken geltend machen zu können (treuhänderische Abtretung). Die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH muss sich bei gerichtlicher Geltendmachung - als Partei - durch einen Rechtsanwalt vertreten lassen. Die Firma Intrum Justitia nimmt diese Abtretung an."



Nur zur Vervollständigung der Diskussionsgrundlage.

Fängt übrigens gut an, weiter so!


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

> treuhänderische Abtretung



Nur weil Zivilrecht bei mir schon etwas länger her ist. 

Die Forderung geht im Innenverhältnis an Intrum.
Im Aussenverhältnis bleibt sie bei Talkline. 

Damit hätte dann Intrum das berechtigte Interesse für die Prozessstandschaft. Aber die Kosten für das Inkasso wären weg. Es bleibt allein bei den Zinsen als Verzugsschaden im eigentlichen Sinn. Aber keine Kontogebühren, Anschriftenermittlung usw.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 September 2003)

Ich muss da nochmal drauf zurückkommen:



			
				assuana schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit informieren wir Sie gem. § 33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, daß wir nach Fristablauf die zu Ihrer Person gespeicherten Daten .... sowie die zugehörigen Daten der weiteren Bearbeitung (z.B. gerichtliche Mahnverfahren, Zwangsvollstreckungsverfahren) speichern werden, falls bei Fristablauf weder die Forderung ausgeglichen noch begründete Einwände vorgebracht wurden. Wir speichern diese Daten, um unseren Inkasso-Vertragspartnern (z.B. Banken ....) nach Einreichung eines Inkassoauftrages gegen Sie, sowie den an die SCHUFA angeschlossenen Unternehmen Informationen zur Einschätzung Ihrer Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bzw. Kreditwürdigkeit geben zu können."



Die entscheidenden Formulierungen sind leider so vage, dass man es eigentlich nur als Drohung auffassen kann. Die meisten Geschädigten haben ja bereits mehrfach begründete Einwände vorgebracht, wenn ihnen ein solches Schreiben ins Haus flattert und müssten einer Schufa-Meldung damit entgegengewirkt haben. Es kann in der Folge keine "Einschätzung der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bzw. Kreditwürdigkeit" geben, die weitergegeben werden kann, weil der Geschädigte schlicht und einfach die Forderung nicht anerkennt und sich daraus nichts ableiten lässt.

Aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Schufa: Ich frage mich gerade, ob es überhaupt zulässig ist, die eigenen Vertragspartner, die sich ja auch genauso bei der Schufa bedienen könnten, mit solch fragwürdigen Daten zu versorgen. Dürfen die das? Welche Daten geben die dann weiter? Wie geschieht das? In der Wochenmitteilung für Kunden? Da sollte man auf jeden Fall den Finger drauf legen...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2003)

Direkt noch was entdeckt:

http://www.unister.de/Unister/wissen/sf_lexikon/ausgabe_stichwort11291_190.html



> Neben den gesetzlichen Fällen der Prozeßstandschaft ist auch eine rechtsgeschäftliche Geltendmachung fremder Rechte in eigenem Namen möglich. Diese gewillkürte Prozeßstandschaft ist gemäß §185 BGB durch eine Ermächtigung möglich, fremde Rechte in eigenem Namen geltend zu machen. Bei einer Ermächtigung ist der Nichtberechtigte nach §185 BGB zu einer Verfügung berechtigt, Rechtsinhaber bleibt aber der Ermächtigende. Allerdings wird eine solche Möglichkeit durch die Rechtsprechung des BGH eingeschränkt, es sind folgende Voraussetzungen erforderlich:
> 
> 1. Eine Geltendmachung fremder Rechte in eigenem Namen aufgrund einer Ermächtigung ist nur dann zulässig, wenn es sich um ein übertragbares Recht handelt. Höchstpersönliche und unübertragbare Rechte können nicht im Wege einer gewillkürten Prozeßstandschaft geltend gemacht werden.
> 
> ...



Könnte - wenn's stimmt - ein geringes Problemchen bedeuten: treuhänderische Abtretung ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

*Urteil AG Kitzingen 1 C 198/03 v. 11.9.03*

Anbei der Text des im Thread weiter vorne erwähnten Urteiles des AG Kitzingen zur weiteren Diskussion:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkitzingen110903.html
AMTSGERICHT KITZINGEN

URTEIL 
1 C 198/03

In dem Rechtsstreit (...) erläßt das Amtsgericht Kitzingen durch (...) im Verfahren nach § 495 a ZPO (...) am 11.09.2003 folgendes 

Endurteil

1. Die Klage wird abgewiesen 
2. Die Klägerin hat die Kosten des Rechtsstreits zu tragen. 
3. Das Urteil ist vorläufig vollstreckbar. 

Tatbestand:
Gemäß § 313 a Abs.1 S.1 ZPO enthält dieses Urteil keinen Tatbestand. 
Entscheidungsgründe:


Die Inhaberschaft der Klägerin bezüglich der Klageforderung, bzw. die Berechtigung der Klägerin, die Klageforderungen einzuklagen, ist vom Beklagten bestritten worden.. Zum Nachweis der Inhaberschaft hat die Klägerin mit Schriftsatz vom 26.05.2003 die Kopie einer Abtretungsvereinbarung vom 26.06.2001 (...) vorgelegt. Der Beklagte hat zutreffend mit Schriftsatz vom 07.07.2003 (...) bemängelt, dass die gegen ihn geltend gemachte Forderung von der Abtretungsvereinbarung vom 26.06.2001 nicht erfasst ist. 

Zwar kann eine Vielzahl von Forderungen durch Vertrag auf einen Zessionar abgetreten werden, ohne dass die Forderungen im Einzelnen und ausdrücklich ausgeführt werden müssten, wenn sie nur hinreichend bestimmbar sind, vgl. Palandt, BGB, 62. Aufl., § 398 , Rn. 14 und 15. 

Die vorgelegte Abtretungsvereinbarung genügt den Mindestanforderungen an eine Bestimmbarkeit nicht. Sie will Forderungen abtreten, die zum Inkasso übergeben werden. Vom Inhalt her stellt die vorgelegte Abtretungsvereinbarung nur den Rahmenvertrag dar, auf Grund dessen künftig gesondert Abtretungen erfolgen sollen. 

Die Klage war daher wegen der fehlenden Aktivlegitimation der Klägerin mit der Kostenfolge aus § 91 ZPO abzuweisen. 

Die Entscheidung über die vorläufige Vollstreckbarkeit beruht auf §§ 708 Nr. 11 und 713 ZPO.


----------



## Counselor (27 September 2003)

@Anderer Gast

Das Urteil entspricht zwar auch meiner Meinung - verlassen würde ich mich trotzdem nicht darauf. In einem anderen Urteil wurden die Bedenken an der Abtretung mit einem Zweizeiler vom Tisch gefegt (leider!):

"Nach Vorlage der Abtretungsurkunde war das Bestreiten des Beklagten hinsichtlich der erfolgten Abtretung als nicht wirksam zu betrachten, § 138 IV ZPO."

Der Beklagte hatte die Abtretung mit Nichtwissen bestritten. (...) hat die Generalabtretung in Kopie eingesandt und das Urteil erging dann ohne weitere Anhörung des Beklagten im Verfahren nach § 495a ZPO (was ich für eine Gehörsverletzung halte). Aber so kann es halt gehen ...

Schönen Tag noch
Counselor


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

Es wäre sehr nett, da ja das Urteil bekannt zu sein scheint, das AZ zu nennen, wie das hier
 und im Nachbarforum üblich ist. Ansonsten kann diese Behauptung nicht nachgeprüft werden 
Posten kann hier jeder etwas, ohne nachprüfbaren Beweis sieht es aber mit der Glaubwürdigkeit 
nicht so gut aus. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre sehr nett, da ja das Urteil bekannt zu sein scheint, das AZ zu nennen, wie das hier
> und im Nachbarforum üblich ist. Ansonsten kann diese Behauptung nicht nachgeprüft werden
> Posten kann hier jeder etwas, ohne nachprüfbaren Beweis sieht es aber mit der Glaubwürdigkeit
> nicht so gut aus.
> ...



312 C 61/03 (AG Darmstadt)


----------



## KatzenHai (27 September 2003)

Auch ohne das (tatsächlich gerne gesehene) Aktenzeichen etc.: 
Da hilft nur eines: Vorher bereits (hilfsweise) bestreiten, dass eine Abtretung - sollte sie noch urkundlich belegt werden - inhaltlich ausreichend ist. Manchmal muss mal den Richter halt stupsen ...


----------



## Counselor (27 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war gerade nicht eingeloggt. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## KatzenHai (27 September 2003)

Danke für's Az. Dieses "komödiantische" Urteil vom 24.06.03 lautet:


			
				andere quelle schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil ist ergangen. Das AG Darmstadt (Urt. v. 24.6.2003, Az. 312 C 61/03) ist meinem (_des Beklagten - KatzenHai_) Vorschlag gefolgt und hat einen Tarif von 1,5 ct/min als Werklohn festgesetzt. Das entspricht der Vergütung, die MSN seinerzeit genommen hat. Intrum Inkasso wollte ursprünglich mal EUR 215,64 von mir. Bekommen tun sie jetzt 68,94 EUR. (...) hat die Klage teilweise zurückgenommen auf den Betrag von 68,94 EUR.
> 
> Hier die Begründung:
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (27 September 2003)

Anders herum formuliert: 
Der dort Beklagte C. hat den zugeurteilten Betrag unstreitig gestellt (was einem Anerkenntnis gleich kam) und außerdem *nur mit Nichtwissen* die Abtretung bestritten - handwerklicher Schnitzer, da nach Vorlage das Nichtwissensbestreiten entfällt und (wenn nicht sonst bestritten ist) die Geständnisfiktion des § 138 III ZPO greift.
C. war doch nicht ganz so schlau, wie gerne vorgegeben ...

Aber dennoch ein guter Hinweis hier, darauf muss geachtet werden. Obwohl ich ja bereits wegen anderer Gründe die Nichtigkeit einer möglichen Abtretung vorgetragen habe, werde ich hierzu noch mal nachlegen ...


----------



## Counselor (27 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anders herum formuliert:
> Der dort Beklagte C. hat den zugeurteilten Betrag unstreitig gestellt (was einem Anerkenntnis gleich kam) und außerdem *nur mit Nichtwissen* die Abtretung bestritten - handwerklicher Schnitzer, da nach Vorlage das Nichtwissensbestreiten entfällt und (wenn nicht sonst bestritten ist) die Geständnisfiktion des § 138 III ZPO greift.
> C. war doch nicht ganz so schlau, wie gerne vorgegeben ...


Es ging um überhöhte Gebühren von TL. Der damals übliche Betrag wurde unstreitig gestellt (wozu über übliche Gebühren streiten?). Wie will man vorab substantiiert Dokumente oder Umstände bestreiten, die man nicht kennt? (Vortrag 'ins Blaue hinein' geht auch nicht).

Ich sehe hier eine Geständnisfiktion nur über die Generalabtretung, die nichts darüber aussagt, ob die Forderung im Einzelfall tatsächlich an die Intrum übertragen wurde.


> Aber dennoch ein guter Hinweis hier, darauf muss geachtet werden. Obwohl ich ja bereits wegen anderer Gründe die Nichtigkeit einer möglichen Abtretung vorgetragen habe, werde ich hierzu noch mal nachlegen ...


Das war meine Absicht. Du kennst ja den Inhalt des Papiers jetzt.

Viel Erfolg!
Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (27 September 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Ich sehe hier eine Geständnisfiktion nur über die Generalabtretung, die nichts darüber aussagt, ob die Forderung im Einzelfall tatsächlich an die Intrum übertragen wurde.



Scuzi, Einspruch.

§ 138 Abs. 3 ZPO: "_*Tatsachen*, die nicht ausdrücklich bestritten werden, sind als zugestanden anzusehen, wenn nicht die Absicht, sie bestreiten zu wollen, aus den übrigen Erklärungen der Partei hervor geht._"

Die Frage, ob eine einzelne Forderung ausreichend bestimmt durch die bekannte "Abtretung" übergegangen ist, stellt keine Tatsache dar, sondern eine *Rechtsauffassung*. Solche werden durch das Gericht abschließend und für die Parteien bindend festgestellt - hiergegen hilft nur "unterstützender" Vortrag der Parteien *vor* einer richterlichen Entscheidung oder ggf. eine Berufung/Revision zur Rechtsanwandung.

Wenn also zur Tatsachenseite der Abtretung nur ein (entfallenes) Bestreiten mit Nichtwissen vorgetragen wurde, sind alle anderen "Tatsachen" unstreitig. Und damit auch die "Generalabtretung im Sinne der Urkunde", die C. hierdurch unstreitig gestellt hat. Welchen Inhalt diese dann hat und ob diese für die Forderung ausreicht, ist Rechtsauffassung.

P.S.: Übrigens muss für Rechtsauffassungen nicht ausdrücklich rechtliches Gehör eingeräumt werden i.S. der ausdrücklichen Aufforderung - solche hat die Partei oder ihr Vertreter zur gebotenen Zeit selbständig dem Gericht mitzuteilen - oder sich eben auf die dortige Rechtsfindung zu verlassen. Das AG Darmstadt muss daher nicht verfahrensfehlerhaft gehandelt haben.


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

@Counselor 
es würde die Lesbarkeit deiner Postings (speziell die Zitate)  enorm erhöhen, wenn du den
 BBcode in deinen Postings  aktivieren würdest:
Direkt unter dem Texteingabefeld: 

```
BBCode in diesem Beitrag deaktivieren
```
einfach den Haken wegklicken. Das kannst du auch nachträglich in deinen vorherigen Postings 
ändern. 
Mit Dank im voraus 
tf


----------



## Counselor (27 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist schon richtig. Berufung / Revision gibt es bei dem Streitwert nicht. Einziges Rechtsmittel wäre damit die Gehörsrüge (§ 321a ZPO).
Aber: Das Gericht hat grundsätzlich eine Pflicht zum Rechtsgespräch, die durch die ZPO Reform erweitert wurde. Über juristische Streitfragen zB muß das Gericht mit den Parteien sprechen, ebenso über Tatsachenmaterial, wie zB eine Generalabtretung, wenn vorher eine Individualabtretung behauptet wurde. Das Gericht darf nicht so ohne weiteres eine Partei mit neuem Tatsachenstoff und einer Bewertung hierzu in Form eines Urteils überraschen (man lese mal § 139 II ZPO n.F.!).


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also zur Tatsachenseite der Abtretung nur ein (entfallenes) Bestreiten mit Nichtwissen vorgetragen wurde, sind alle anderen "Tatsachen" unstreitig. Und damit auch die "Generalabtretung im Sinne der Urkunde", die C. hierdurch unstreitig gestellt hat.


Ein Bestreiten der vorgelegten Kopie wäre mE sinnlos und würde den Richter ehr verärgern. Bedenklich ist, dass das Gericht seine Entscheidung auf eine inhaltlich dem Beklagten unbekannte Urkunde gestützt hat. Nicht einmal zu deren Echtheit bestand die Chance zur Äußerung.


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Inhalt diese dann hat und ob diese für die Forderung ausreicht, ist Rechtsauffassung.


Eben. Und deswegen auch der Hinweis, dass es anders ausgehen kann. Strittige Rechtsauffassungen muß das Gericht erörtern (s.o!).


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Übrigens muss für Rechtsauffassungen nicht ausdrücklich rechtliches Gehör eingeräumt werden i.S. der ausdrücklichen Aufforderung - solche hat die Partei oder ihr Vertreter zur gebotenen Zeit selbständig dem Gericht mitzuteilen - oder sich eben auf die dortige Rechtsfindung zu verlassen. Das AG Darmstadt muss daher nicht verfahrensfehlerhaft gehandelt haben.


Aber auch als noch so guter Prozessvertreter kannst du nichts rechtlich bewerten, was du nicht kennst. Das Gericht darf dich nicht mit neuem Tatsachenmaterial und einer rechtlichen Bewertung hierzu überraschen (antizipierte Generalabtretung statt der von (...) behaupteten Individualabtretung)

Der Kenntnisstand, wenn du noch nie was von (...) gehört hast, ist das was er in seinen Klageschrifttextbausteinen schreibt:


			
				(...) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klägerin klagt aus abgetretenem Recht des Telekommunikationsunternehmens und Netzbetreibers Talkline ... Die Zedentin hat selbst den Forderungseinzug bezüglich ihres Gebührenanteils übernommen und diesen später an die Klägerin übertragen ... Die Zedentin hat daher die als Inkassoinstitut zugelassene Klägerin am ... beauftragt, den außergerichtlichen Forderungseinzug herbeizuführen ... Nachdem die außergerichtlichen Bemühungen der Klägerin trotz der positiven Voraussetzungen nicht zur Zahlung führten, hat die Zedentin ihre Forderung in vollem Umfang, dh einschließlich des Verzugsschadens, an die Klägerin abgetreten und die Abtretung der beklagten Partei angezeigt.


Das einzige, was man hier mit Wissen in Abrede stellen kann, ist der Umstand, dass die Abtretung angezeigt wird (wobei Talkline mit der Abgabe an ein Inkassounternehmen droht, was einigen Gerichten als Abtretungsanzeige zu reichen scheint). Der Rest spielt sich alles ausserhalb des Wahrnehmungsbereichs des Betroffenen hinter den Türen von Intrum und Talkline ab.

Ansich gebietet es schon der Anstand, dass man Kunden nicht einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen setzt. Zu den Gerichten hat sich das anscheinend noch nicht herumgesprochen. In der freien Wirtschaft macht man das ein- oder zweimal, danach ist man den Kunden los. Kundenunfreundlichkeit und fehlende Transparenz sind bei Berufsständen, die Besoldungs- und Gebührenordnungen verdienen keine Seltenheit.

Ich hoffe, der Wissensvorsprung hilft etwas weiter. 

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (28 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anders herum formuliert:
> Der dort Beklagte C. hat den zugeurteilten Betrag unstreitig gestellt (was einem Anerkenntnis gleich kam) und außerdem *nur mit Nichtwissen* die Abtretung bestritten - handwerklicher Schnitzer, da nach Vorlage das Nichtwissensbestreiten entfällt und (wenn nicht sonst bestritten ist) die Geständnisfiktion des § 138 III ZPO greift.
> C. war doch nicht ganz so schlau, wie gerne vorgegeben ...
> 
> Aber dennoch ein guter Hinweis hier, darauf muss geachtet werden. Obwohl ich ja bereits wegen anderer Gründe die Nichtigkeit einer möglichen Abtretung vorgetragen habe, werde ich hierzu noch mal nachlegen ...



@Katzenhai

Der unschlaue C. hatte vor der gerichtlichen Entscheidung vom 24.6.2003 um den 10.6.2003 herum fast wörtlich den selben Hilfsvortrag wie du eingereicht (nur ein paar Monate ehr):



> wird ergänzend vorgetragen, dass die angebliche Abtretung – so sie von der Klägerin noch nachgewiesen wird – wegen Verstosses gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis gemäss § 134 BGB, § 85 TKG, §§ 3 I, 7 I 3 TDSV, § 206 I StGB (vgl. OLG München, NJW-RR 1998, 758) nichtig ist.
> 
> Dem Fernmeldegeheimnis, das seine Grundlage in Art. 10 des Grundgesetzes und § 85 TKG hat, unterliegen in erster Linie Nutzungs- und Abrechnungsdaten. § 85 III TKG iVm § 3 TDSV stellen die Weitergabe von Abrechnungsdaten durch die Zedentin unter ein grundsätzliches Verbot mit Erlaubnisvorbehalt. Ein Verstoss gegen das Verbot ist gemäss § 206 I StGB strafbewehrt.
> 
> ...



http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1449-24.html

Damit war die Abtretung auch hilfsweise bestritten und von der Mär von der Geständnisfiktion und dem handwerklichen Schnitzer ist nicht viel übrig. Das Gericht hat den Hilfsvortrag einfach ignoriert.

Ich hoffe, dass dir - lieber Katzenhai - nicht dasselbe passiert.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Verteidigung.

Counselor


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Hallo alle bissfreudigen und rechtsgelehrten Forumteilnehmer, 

auf meiner Recherche bin ich auf Die Schuldrechtsreform gestoßen.
Interessanter Stoff, das.
Wenn man mal das BGB bei der Dialer-Problematik zur Hilfe nimmt, stößt man irgendwann auf diverse widersprüchliche §. z.B.


> § 437 zählt die Rechte und Ansprüche auf, die dem Käufer bei der Lieferung einer mit einem Rechts- oder Sachmangel behafteten Sache durch den Verkäufer zustehen. Die grundlegende Änderung gegenüber dem geltenden Recht besteht darin, dass es ein besonderes Gewährleistungsrecht nicht mehr geben soll. Vielmehr wird *die Lieferung einer mangelhaften Sache als Nichterfüllung der Verkäuferpflichten *verstanden, wie bereits oben in der Begründung zu § 433 Abs. 1 Satz 2 RE erläutert wurde. Die Folgen für die Verpflichtung des Verkäufers und die Rechte und Ansprüche des Käufers ergeben sich deshalb aus dem allgemeinen Leistungsstörungsrecht, das durch die §§ 439 bis 441 RE lediglich in einzelnen Beziehungen im Hinblick auf die Besonderheiten des Kaufrechts modifiziert wird.


Kann ja sein, dass ich völlig falsch liege. Aber die Dialer die ohne mein dazutun etwas machen sind in meinen Augen mangelhaft. 


Wenn ich falsch liege - wie vorhin - bitte berichtigen. Muss an meinem Kater liegen.

PS. Habe da noch ne Anmerkung zu den Inkassokosten:


> Hat das Inkassounternehmen die Forderungen gekauft, so darf es ab diesem Zeitpunkt keine Inkassokosten mehr vom Schuldner verlangen, da es jetzt für eigene Rechnung tätig wird.


Übrigens wieder aus der Diplomarbeit.


----------



## Veruschka (28 September 2003)

@ Rechenknecht



> Aber die Dialer die ohne mein dazutun etwas machen sind in meinen Augen mangelhaft.



Du zahlst ja nicht für den Dialer. Wenn die Verbindung bzw. die Mehrwertleistung mangelhaft war bzw. nicht erbracht wird,  dürfte das wohl zutreffen.

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2003)

@ Rechenknecht


Du kaufts keinen Dialer, sonder Du schließt mit Hilfe des Dialers einen Werkvertrag.

Zum Werkvertrag: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24837#24837 KatzensHais Schrifsatz.

Vergiss also die von Dir zitierte Vorschrift.


----------



## Veruschka (28 September 2003)

Wobei anzumerken ist das auch „Katzenhai“ die Leistung des Dialers als „nicht  mangelfrei“ bezeichnet.



> Durch die ungewollte Verbindung und den nachträglich vorzunehmenden, zusätzlichen Aufwand des Aufspürens und Entfernens des ungewollten Dialer-Programms war die Leistung nicht mangelfrei i.S.d. § 633 BGB.


und


> Die Einwahlverbindung war somit nicht einmal sachmangelfrei, so dass mangels Abnahmefähigkeit auch ein Anerkenntnis der reinen Verbindungsentgelte von max. 0,05 € rechtlich nicht geboten ist.



Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2003)

@ Veruschka


 Nach Werkvertrag, nicht nach Kaufvertrag. Das macht einen kleinen Unterschied. Rechenknecht argumentier mit Kaufrecht.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veruschka
> 
> 
> Nach Werkvertrag, nicht nach Kaufvertrag. Das macht einen kleinen Unterschied. Rechenknecht argumentier mit Kaufrecht.


Schön, dass das geklärt ist. 8)


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Habe da noch eine Idee,
juristische Bewertung erbeten.


> § 313 Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage
> (1) Haben sich Umstände, die zur Grundlage des Vertrags geworden sind, nach Vertragsschluss
> schwerwiegend verändert und hätten die Parteien den Vertrag nicht oder mit anderem Inhalt geschlossen,
> wenn sie diese Veränderung vorausgesehen hätten, so kann Anpassung des Vertrags verlangt werden,
> ...


@Der Jurist
Irgend einen Sinn muss es doch für Die Schuldrechtsreform geben. Sollten die verschiedenen, sich widersprechenden Gesetzte nicht verereinheitlicht werden?


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2003)

@ Rechenknecht


Über die Schuldrechtsreform kann man geteilter Ansicht sein, jedenfalls hat sie es bei der Unterscheidung von Kaufvertragsrecht und Werkvertragsrecht belassen.

Dein § 313 BGB trifft auf die "Dialer-Problematik" nicht zu. Erspare den anderen Rechtskundigen und mir bitte die Begründung. Denn wir wollen und können hier kein Fernstudium der Rechtswissenschaften anbieten.  

Nur soviel zu § 313 BGB: Hier wurde die Rechtssprechung zum Wegfall der Geschäftsgrundlage eingearbeitet. Voraussetzung ist, dass ein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Diese Voraussetzung wird aber in den Dialerfällen meist gerade bestritten.

Eine kleinen Überblick in den Fußnoten zu: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/313.html


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Wieso? Lasst uns Normalsterbliche doch etwas teilhaben an euren Wissen.
Und noch ein wenig weiter im Jura-Fernstudium am Sonntag.  


> Mit § 312e BGB wurden die Artikel 10 und 11 der e-commerce-Richtlinie umgesetzt. Die e-commerce- Richtlinie soll neben der Rechtssicherheit für die Anbieter auch einen effektiven Schutz für die "Kunden", die als Verbraucher oder Unternehmer auf elektronischem Weg angebotene Waren und Dienstleistungen elektronisch "bestellen", gewährleisten.
> Dieser Schutz wird dadurch gewährleistet, dass § 312e Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 4 BGB Informationspflichten des Unternehmers begründen. *Im Falle der Verletzung dieser Informationspflichten beginnt *nach § 312e Absatz 3 Satz 2 BGB *die Widerrufsfrist* eines dem Kunden nach anderen Vorschriften zustehenden Widerrufsrechts *erst zu laufen, wenn die Informationspflichten erfüllt sind*.
> 
> § 313 Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage
> ...



Ich finde da sind einige Passagen enthalten, die auf unser aller Problem angewendet werden kann.

Und jetzt zerreißt mich.

1 x Editiert .


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2003)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html


Absatz 3 schüttet Wasser in den Wein:



> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat.



Siehe auch: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1585263


----------



## dvill (29 September 2003)

Ein kleiner Einwurf eines Nichteingeweihten: Das Wasser kommt durch Absatz 3 in den Wein. Die Dialer-AGBs, z.B. http://www.stardialer.de/v2/content/agb.php, verweisen fälschlich auf Absatz 4. Steht Gewerbetreibenden ein Recht zu, welches sie selbst nicht kennen? Sie müssen schließlich den Verbraucher aufklären und sie verwirren ihn.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rechenknecht (29 September 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html
> 
> 
> Absatz 3 schüttet Wasser in den Wein:
> ...



Da ich noch nicht zerfetzt worden bin, scheine ich ein Körnchen gefunden zu haben. Eine blinde Henne trinkt auch gern ein Korn und ein Rechenknecht mit Brausekopf denkt manchmal total schräg.
Letztendlich ist schon jemand vor mir auf dieses Thema (Die Schuldrechtsreform und das Fernabfragegesetz) gestoßen. Der Link von Der Jurist ist wirklich lesenswert. :thumb: 
Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass Du diesen Weg schon durchgekaut hattest. :holy:


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2003)

Leider habe ich nicht die erhellenden Ausführungen gemacht, sondern "Anwalt" bei Dialerschutz.

Also Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 September 2003)

*§ 313 BGB*

Für heute man nur ein Nachtrag zum § 313 BGB (Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage):



			
				Palandt = BGB-Standard-Kommentar schrieb:
			
		

> Die in § 313 normierten Rechtsgrundsätze ermöglichen unter bestimmten, im Zweifel eng interpretierenden Voraussetzungen bei Störungen der Geschäftsgrundlage eine Anpassung des Vertragsinhalts an veränderte Verhältnisse und schränken im Rahmen ihres Anwendungsbereichs den Grundsatz der Vertragstreue (_pacta sunt servanda_ ein.



Kurzum (und vereinfacht): Wenn beide Vertragsparteien ein Rechtsgeschäft bestimmten Inhalts gewollt und vereinbart haben, und nachträglich ändern sich Umstände, die beide Parteien weder vorgesehen noch gewollt haben, kann sich in bestimmten Fällen ein Recht einer Partei ergeben, den Vertragsinhalt einseitig anpassen zu lassen.

Einfachste Unterschiede zu Dialerfällen: Für die Gegenseite hat sich am ursprünglich gewünschten "Vertrag" nichts geändert, also für diese kein Recht. Für den Dialergeschädigten fehlt es zumeist am Vertragsschluss, so dass § 313 BGB ohnehin nicht anzuwenden ist.

P.S.: Vermeidbare Dummheit beim Vertragsschluss rechtfertigt kein Berufen auf § 313 BGB. Wer also schlicht nicht hingeschaut hat, als er den Dialer aktiv installierte und nutzte, bleibt auch nach dieser Vorschrift grundsätzlich zahlungspflichtig.

(Und ich gehe jetzt erkältet in mein dialerfreies Bett zurück. Bis dieTage).


----------



## Rechenknecht (30 September 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html
> 
> 
> Absatz 3 schüttet Wasser in den Wein:
> ...



Dazu kommt noch, dass es bei (4) ganz ausgeschlossen wird.


> (4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 September 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt noch, dass es bei (4) ganz ausgeschlossen wird.
> 
> 
> > (4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen



...die unter die Punkte 1 bis 4 subsumiert werden können...


----------



## BenTigger (30 September 2003)

*Re: § 313 BGB*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> (Und ich gehe jetzt erkältet in mein dialerfreies Bett zurück. Bis dieTage).



Na dann gute Besserung... Du wirst uns fehlen, also schau mit dem LapTop ab und zu aus dem Bett heraus hier herein


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Oktober 2003)

Danke für die lieben Wünsche - bin auch schon wieder da - und ebenso "schon" wieder weg in's Wochenende. Also: Weiter vermissen ...

Bis die Tage, leeev Lück,


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Bis die Tage, leeev Lück,



För all die  Imis: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-winkelul/sick.htm

un damit se  wisse, wie de Kölsche levve. 
(Besonders Juristen sollten sich das durchlesen  )

http://mattheis-koeln.de/koeln/grundgesetz/grundgesetz.htm

ww


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Oktober 2003)

Es passiert wieder was:

Fristgerecht ging eine Klagebegründung beim AG ein - und die reizt mich jetzt aber wirklich. 

Hierin wird - unter vollkommener Mißachtung meiner Widerspruchsbegründung - in höchst allgemeiner Form unschlüssiger Allgemeinquatsch vorgetragen - über immerhin 5 Seiten!

Man nennt mich vorsichtshalber "die beklagte Partei" - dann kann man die Textbausteine immer verwenden, bei Männlein, Weiblein, Kindlein und Grüppchen ...

Ich poste das dann mal ausführlicher ... (Geduld und Vorfreude bewahren ...)

P.S.: Es ist tatsächlich der Kollege Lindlar geworden  8)


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Oktober 2003)

*Die "Klagebegründung"*

Im Ergebnis bin ich ja fast ein wenig enttäuscht. Ich werde nicht gerne mit meinen Argumenten ignoriert - aber genau das tun die Axleute. 
Ich fasse (relativ ausführlich, aber nicht durchgängig wörtlich) zusammen:


In dem Rechtsstreit

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH./.KatzenHai

wird gebeten, von der Güteverhandlung Abstand zu nehmen, anderenfalls aber nicht die Klägerin zum persönlichen Erscheinen zu verpflichten.



			
				Kanzlei (...) schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter wird beantragt:
> Die beklagte Partei wird verurteilt, an die Klägerin € 55,00 nebst Zinsen in Höhe von 5 Prozentpunkten über Basiszinssatz hieraus seit 09.03.2003 sowie € 23,00 Inkassokosten und € 2,50 Mahnkosten zu zahlen.
> Die beklagte Partei trägt die Kosten des Rechtsstreits.
> Das Urteil ist, gegebenenfalls gegen Sicherheitsleistung, die auch durch Bankbürgschaft erbracht werden kann, vorläufig vollstreckbar.
> Im Falle des Vorliegens der gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen wird bereits jetzt der Erlaß eines Anerkenntnis- bzw. Versäumnisurteils – ggfls. im schriftlichen Verfahren – beantragt.


Das schriftliche Verfahren nach § 495 a ZPO wird, wenn geht, angeregt.

*Begründung:
A. Hauptforderung*
Die Klägerin klagt aus abgetretenem Recht der Talkline. Aufgrund der Erlaubnis nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz durch den Präsidenten des AG Darmstadt darf die Klägerin abgetretene Forderungen in eigenem Namen geltend machen.

Die Zedentin unterhält ein Verbindungsnetz, stellt also Telekomverbindungen in andere Netze her. Hierbei werden auch Anrufe aus dem netz der DTAG über die eigene Diensteplattform auf MWD-Anbieter weiter geleitet, die dann die Mehrwertdienste erbringen. Diese Mehrwertdienste erbringt also nicht die Zedentin, sondern der MWD-Anbieter. Die gesamten Entgelte werden von der Telekom in Rechnung gestellt und ein entsprechender Betrag an die Zedentin weiter geleitet, die ihrerseits den entsprechenden Betrag an den MWD-Anbieter auszahlt.

Die beklagte Partei ist Inhaberin eines Festnetzanschlusses der DTAG. Am 08.01.2003 nutzte sie von diesem Anschluss aus das Netz der Zedentin und einen MWD der Gasse 0190-0, wobei Telefon- bzw. Internetentgelte in Höhe von € 55,00 incl. MWSt anfielen.

*Beweis:* EVN in Kopie (_s.unten - kh_)

Die Gebühren wurden durch die DTAG abgerechnet, die zunächst für die Zedentin das Inkasso übernahm, aber nicht bezahlt. Daher hat die Zedentin das Inkasso selbst übernommen und später auf die Klägerin übertragen.
Durch die Anwahl der Mehrwertdienstenummer ist gegenüber der Zedentin konkludent ein Angebot auf Abschluss der MWD-Leistung abgegeben worden. Dieses hat die Zedentin angenommen, indem sie die MWD-Verbindung hergestellt hat.
Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob diese Verbindung ein Telefonat oder eine Internetverbindung ermöglichen sollte. Beide Leistungen sind gleichberechtigte Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen nach § 3 Nr. 18 TKG. Die Zedentin hat die telekommunikationstechnische Verbindung zwischen beklagter Partei und dem angewählten MWD hergestellt. Der Inhalt des Dienstes (Content) ist hierfür irrelevant, da Grundlage der Abrechnung nur der wertneutrale Vertrag über die Erbringung von Telekommunikations(verbindungs)leistungen auf Basis der gültigen Preisliste ist. Nach §§ 8, 9 TDG ist für den Inhalt nur der MWD-Anbieter verantwortlich. Hierbei schadet auch nicht, dass die Zedentin nach außen als Anbieter auftritt und das Inkasso übernommen hat (Grundsatzurteil BGH 22.11.2001 (_gemeint ist dieses: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh0190.htm - kh_). Die Höhe der 0190-0-Nummern ergibt sich aus der zu Beginn der Verbindung veröffentlichten Preisangabe des Diensteanbieters. Die Preisgestaltung ist frei tarifierbar und genehmigungsfrei. Daher ist der Diensteanbieter hierfür verantwortlich.


			
				Kanzlei (...) schrieb:
			
		

> Das von der Klägerin beanspruchte Entgelt für die Mehrwertdienste über die Rufnummerngasse 0190-0 wurde von der beklagten Partei anerkannt.
> Der beklagten Partei wurde vor Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit sowohl der einschlägige Tarif, welcher aus nationalen öffentlichen Festsetzen zu zahlen ist, als auch die Übereinstimmung des angesagten bzw. angezeigten Tarifs mit dem abgerechneten Tarif, mitgeteilt. Die Preisangabe erfolgte dabei in €/Minute und in deutscher Sprache. Die beklagte Partei hat den einschlägigen Tarif mit der Zahlenkombination "1" und "9" (bei Audiodiensten) bestätigt, wenn der Tarif über € 3,00 pro Minute oder pro Gespräch liegt (Minutenpreise und Blocktarif) bzw. bei Inanspruchnahme über das Internet mit einem Mausklick.


Diese Maßnahmen sind freiwillig gem. FST. Für Telefonmehrwertdienste mit 0190er-Nummern haben sich sowohl die Zedentin als auch der jeweilige MWD-Anbieter diesem Verhaltenskodex unterworfen.

*Nebenforderungen*
Zahlungsverzug trat 30 Tage nach Rechnungszugang ein (§ 284 III BGB). Verzugsschaden sind:

*1. Mahnkosten*
Ungeachtet von § 284 III BGB hat die Zedentin noch mindestens dreimal im Abstand von vier Wochen gemahnt und zur Zahlung aufgefordert sowie Ermittlungen hinsichtlich der Inhaberschaft des Telefonanschlusses vorgenommen. Mahnkosten hierfür pauschal € 2,50.

*2. Verzugszinsen*
Gesetzlich ab Verzugseintritt (30 Tage ab Rechnungszugang - § 286 III, 288 I BGB)

*3. Inkassokosten*


			
				Kanzlei (...) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forderung war unbestritten, so daß die Inanspruchnahme des Unterzeichners bzw. des Gerichts zunächst nicht vorhersehbar war. Auch lag keine erkennbare Zahlungsunfähigkeit vor.
> Die Zedentin hat daher die als Inkassoinstitut zugelassene Klägerin am 09.04.2003 beauftragt, den außergerichtlichen Forderungseinzug herbeizuführen.
> Die Beauftragung der Klägerin verstieß unter diesen Umständen nicht gegen die Schadensminderungspflicht, so daß die durch die Tätigkeit der Klägerin angefallenen Kosten in Höhe von € 23,00 (incl. Aukunfts- und Kontoführungskosten) von der beklagten Partei unter Verzugsgesichtspunkten zu übernehmen sind.


Sollte das Gericht das nicht glauben, können Urteil in ausreichender Zahl zur Verfügung gestellt werden.



			
				Kanzlei (...) schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die außergerichtlichen Bemühungen der Klägerin trotz der positiven Voraussetzungen nicht zur Zahlung führten, hat die Zedentin ihre Forderung in vollem Umfang, d.h. einschließlich des Verzugsschadens, an die Klägerin abgetreten und die Abtretung der beklagten Partei angezeigt.
> 
> Unterschrift



Der EVN nennt als Internetausdruck (h**p://hpc***.chat-clearinghouse.de/cgi-bin/callcenter3.pl?AKTION=kommunikati...) Datum, Uhrzeit, Verbindungsdauer, Nummern und als "Produktbeschre" die Angabe "Q 1 De"

Nun, jetzt seid Ihr dran.  :lol:


----------



## AmiRage (9 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Die "Klagebegründung"*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nicht gerne mit meinen Argumenten ignoriert - aber genau das tun die Axleute.


Ist das nicht Standard-Verfahrensweise von der Gegenseite in gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen? Ich hab's bis jetzt nicht anders erlebt, und Richter scheinen sich auch nicht wirklich an soetwas zu stören.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2003)

*Ignorierte Argumente*

Was ist eigentlich davon zu halten:

Zitat Anfang:

Die Forderung war unbestritten, so daß die Inanspruchnahme des Unterzeichners bzw. des
                    Gerichts zunächst nicht vorhersehbar war. Auch lag keine erkennbare Zahlungsunfähigkeit
                    vor. 

Zitat Ende

Ist so etwas - natürlich unter der hier vorausgesetzten Voraussetzung - dass die Bestreitung bewiesen werden kann nicht in gewisser Hinsicht eine Falschaussage?

Kann man aus diesem Grund vielleicht der Gegenseite etwas anhängen?


----------



## Counselor (10 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Ignorierte Argumente*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich davon zu halten:
> Zitat Anfang:
> Die Forderung war unbestritten, so daß die Inanspruchnahme des Unterzeichners bzw. des
> Gerichts zunächst nicht vorhersehbar war. Auch lag keine erkennbare Zahlungsunfähigkeit
> ...


@Gast:

Die Gegenseite hat gegen die prozessuale Wahrheitspflicht verstoßen (§ 138 ZPO).

http://www.juralink.de/0NORMENBANK/ZPO/138.html

Wenn KH unter Vorlage der Korrespondenz erwidert, dann muß (...) schleunigst seinen Vortrag korrigieren und dem Gericht die Korrektur begründen (zB Übermittlungsfehler zwischen TL und I-Inkasso).

Kann er es nicht begründen, dann hat (...) einen Minuspunkt beim Gericht.

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Oktober 2003)

*Versuchter Prozessbetrug???*



			
				KatzenHai [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24837#24837[/url]](...)
> 7.	Aus diesem Grund wurde auch noch am Tag des Rechnungszugangs, am 07.02.2003, u.a. gegenüber der angeblichen Zedentin (Talkline) ein Vertragsschluss bestritten und Widerspruch gegen die Berechnung erhoben.
> 
> Beweis im Bestreitensfall:
> ...


Ich meine, ich hätte mich dazu bereits geäußert. Ich werde es aber in meiner Klageerwiderung noch einmal genüsslich "breit treten"


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2003)

*Breittretung*

Der unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24837#24837 wiedergegebene Einspruch erfolgte tatsächlich sehr umfangreich. Über mangelnde Ausführlichkeit dürfte sich die Gegenseite also nicht beklagen können.

Müsste allerdings beim Beweisangebot 

...Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
                Vorlage des Schreibens (vorab per Telefax nebst Übertragungsbericht) an die angebliche Zedentin
                vom 07.02.2003 

nicht noch der Vollständigkeit halber noch angeführt werden:
Beweis: .... (Fax),zeugenschaftliche vereidigte Einvernahme von klagender und beklagter Partei sowie der Vollständigkeit einige neuere Urteile von www.dialerundrecht.de


----------



## Counselor (10 Oktober 2003)

Das Verhalten von (...) ist übrigens typisch:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/teoh/.message_boards/Talkline-Intrum.html
http://mitglied.lycos.de/teoh/.message_boards/Dialerbeschreibung.html

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Die "Klagebegründung"*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH./.KatzenHai
> 
> Durch die Anwahl der Mehrwertdienstenummer ist gegenüber der Zedentin konkludent ein Angebot auf Abschluss der MWD-Leistung abgegeben worden. Dieses hat die Zedentin angenommen, indem sie die MWD-Verbindung hergestellt hat.



"Angebot auf Abschluß einer Leistung" - das ist eher Quatsch.

1. Durch die Anwahl einer Nummer eines netzfremden Anschlusses wird dem Fremdnetzbetreiber kein Abschluß eines Telekommunikationsdienste-Vertrags angeboten. Was die reine Verbindungsleistung anlangt, ist der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber (Talkline) nur Erfüllungshgehilfe des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers (Telekom).

z.B. wird mit dem Anruf eines Anschlusses im e-Plus-Netz von einem arcor-Festnetzanschluß aus kein Telekommunikationsdienste-Vertrag zwischen dem Anrufer und e-Plus geschlossen (etwa zu den Bedingungen von e-Plus...)

2. Das Angebot der Mehrwertdienstleistung ist als Fernabsatzvertrag über die Erbringung irgendeiner Nicht-Telekommunikations-Leistung anzusehen.  Dann muß der Fernabsatzunternehmer gemaß § 312c BGB rechtzeitig vor Vertragsschluß u.a. darüber informieren, wie der Fernabsatz(Mehrwert-)Vertrag zustande kommt.

Mit der (durch einen EVN bewiesenen) Tatsache einer Verbindung könnte der Fernabsatzunternehmer lediglich seine Entgegennahme eines Anrufs auf seiner Mehrwertnummer belegen, was auf einen Einwahlvorgang vom Katzenhai-Anschluß aus schließen läßt.

Aber ohne Nachweis einer Vertragsschluß-Belehrung wird der Fernabsatzunternehmer einen eingehenden Anruf nicht schon als willentliche Antragserklärung des Anschlußinhabers auffassen dürfen. Ein fehlendes Erklärungsbewußtsein wäre nämlich nur dann unbeachtlich, wenn er von einem potentiellen Erklärungsbewußtseine des Anschlußinhabers ausgehen dürfte. Das ist der Fall, wenn der Erklärende mit der verkehrsüblichen Sorgfalt den Erklärungsgehalt seiner Äußerung hätte erkennen können. Auf ein potentielles Erklärungsbewußtsein des Anschlußinhabers beim Einwahlvorgang würde aber *nur* der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber als Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers berechtigterweise vertrauen dürfen, und auch nur soweit, als er den Einwahlvorgang als gewollten Auftrag zur Erbringung der vertraglichen Verbindungsleistung verstehen dürfte.

Ein nicht-informierender Fernabsatzunternehmer wird keinen Schutz in sein Vertrauen beanspruchen können, in jedem Anruf seiner Mehrwertnummer eine willensmängelfreie Äußerung des Anschlußinhabers (auf Abschluß eines Fernabsatzvertrag gerichtet) erkennen zu können.

Dann kann er mit der Entgegennahme eines Anrufs aber (noch) keinen Fernabsatzvertrag schließen 

Im Ergebnis besteht also kein Telekommunikationsvertrag zwischen katzenhai und TL (über Verbindungsleistungen), und mit seiner Anrufentgegennahme hat der Mehrwertanbieter keinen Fernabsatzvertragsschluß herbeiführen können.

gal


----------



## Counselor (15 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Die "Klagebegründung"*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir nicht logisch. § 278 BGB regelt nur die Verantwortlichkeit des Schuldners für Dritte. Das wäre bei KH die Verantwortlichkeit der T-Com für Handlungen der Talkline (wenn es da überhaupt eine gibt). Die Telekom wird sich dagegen vehement wehren  :lol: 

§ 15 TKV zeigt aber, daß eine Vergütungspflicht zwischen VNB und Anschlußinhaber besteht. Eine Zahlung an den TNB wirkt nur befreiend für den Kunden. Hinzu kommt, daß nach § 4 TKV Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit diese Leistungen im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Rechnung vertreiben und ihren Kunden anbieten können.

Meiner Meinung nach wenn überhaupt ein Vertrag, dann klar ein Werkvertrag zwischen TL und KH.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2003)

*AG weist angeblich (...) Klage ab*

(...) hat offensichtlich auch beim AG Forchheim eine Schlappe eingesteckt



> nach über eineinhalb Jahren ist das Thema Talkline für mich heute morgen vor dem Amtsgericht Forchheim positiv zu Ende gegangen. Der Richter hat die Klage der (...) abgewiesen und mir in allen Punkten recht gegeben. War ein langer Weg dort hin, habe die Angelegenheit aber ohne Anwalt durchgezogen und bin letztlich in meiner Meinung bestätigt worden, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben. Man muss sich nur wehren!




http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1736-1.html


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Oktober 2003)

@ Alle

Kann jemand der bei teltarif regiastriert ist dem Betreffenden eine Pn schiclen, dass er das AZ an Dialer&Recht weitergibt.


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2003)

Quasi selbsterledigt: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1736-4.html



			
				Teltarif-Posting schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier noch ein paar Hintergrundinformationen; *sobald mir das Urteil schriftlich vorliegt, wird es natürlich auch bei Dialer & Recht veröffentlicht werden.*
> 
> Es war ein Dialer und es ging anfänglich um 160,- Euro, daraus wurden dann im Laufe der Zeit über 300,-. Der Verlauf war der übliche: 1. Mahnung, 2. Mahnung, letzte Mahnung, Inkassobüro, (...), Mahnbescheid, Verhandlung. Diese war heute und sie war mündlich. Als Beklagter fand sie natürlich in meinem Wohnort statt. (...) schickte einen ortsansässigen Anwalt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Oktober 2003)

@ KatzenHai


Ich gehe jetzt meine Brille putzen ......weil wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Die "Klagebegründung"*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit es die nur von der Telekom zur Erfüllung des Telekommunikationsdienste-Vertrags geschuldete reine Verbindungsleistung zu einem Anschluß außerhalb des Telekom-Netzes betrifft, wird die Telekom auch für die Handlungen der Fremdnetzbetreiber haften, derer sie sich dazu bedient.

Unabhängig von einer Haftung bleibt jeder Fremdnetzbetreiber wohl zunächst Erfüllungsgehilfe des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers bei der bloßen Verbindungsherstellung.



> § 15 TKV zeigt aber, daß eine Vergütungspflicht zwischen VNB und Anschlußinhaber besteht.



Eine Vergütungspflicht kann nur aufgrund eines Vertrags zwischen Anschlußinhaber und Verbindungsnetzbetreiber über die Erbringung der  (zu vergütenden) Leistung bestehen. Ein solcher Vertrag wird dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber aber nicht schon durch die Einwahl ins Teilnehmernetz und Anwahl eines Anschlusses im Netz des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers angeboten!

Auch § 15 TKV spricht davon, daß der andere Anbieter der (Verbindungs-) Leistung *ausgewählt* sein muß. Allein die Tatsache, daß ein (Mehrwert-)Anschluß in einem anderen Netz realisiert ist, macht den Anruf dieses Anschlusses durch Anwahl der Nummer noch nicht zum an den Fremdnetzbetreiber gerichteten Antrag (auf Abschluß eines Vertrags über die schlichte Verbindungsleistung). 

Ohne Auswahl (z.B. Netzvorwahl, daurhafte Vor-Einstellung) wird der Anruf eines Fremdnetz-Anschlusses kein Antrag an den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sein können. 



> Eine Zahlung an den TNB wirkt nur befreiend für den Kunden. Hinzu kommt, daß nach § 4 TKV Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit diese Leistungen im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Rechnung vertreiben und ihren Kunden anbieten können.



Es bleibt doch notwendig, daß _anderen_ Anbietern der Abschluß eines Vertrags über die Erbringung der Verbindungsleistung vom Anschlußinhaber angeboten wurde. Ich meine, daß in der Anwahl eines Anschlusses in ihrem Netz noch kein solcher Antrag gesehen werden kann.



> Meiner Meinung nach wenn überhaupt ein Vertrag, dann klar ein Werkvertrag zwischen TL und KH.



Ich denke , daß hinsichtlich der Verbindungsleistung der Anruf einer 0190-Nummer höchstens als Auftrag an den Teilnehmernetzbetreiber Telekom gesehen werden kann, gemäß dem Telekommunkations-Vertrag die Verbindungsleistung zu erbringen (wobei er Talkline als Erfüllungsgehilfe beauftragen wird). Bei Anrufen zu (frei tarifierbaren) 0190-0-Nummern kann die Telekom dafür dann nur die "üblichen" Entgelte für "normale" Verbindungen verlangen.

Talkline müßte ihrerseits belegen, die Verbindungsleistung nicht als Erfüllungsgehilfe des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers erbracht zu haben, sondern dabei als ausgewählter Verbindungsnetzbetreiber einen ihr vom Anschlußinhaber angebotenen Telekommunikationsvertrag zu erfüllen. 

Ich sehe keinen Vertrag zwischen katzenhai und Talkline über die Erbringung von Telekommunikationsdienst- bzw. -werk-Leistungen.

Daneben müßte dann vom Anbieter der Mehrwertdienstleistung dargelegten werden, daß zwischem ihm und dem Anschlußinhaber der behauptete Fernabsatzvertrag (über die Erbringung der reinen Mehrwehrt-Dienstleistung) geschlossen wurde.

gal


----------



## Veruschka (15 Oktober 2003)

*Respekt*

Hallo gal, 

wirklich guter Aufsatz den Du da geschrieben hast, mein :respekt: 
Aber bei einem Punkt kann ich Dir nicht zusprechen.



> Bei Anrufen zu (frei tarifierbaren) 0190-0-Nummern kann die Telekom dafür dann nur die "üblichen" Entgelte für "normale" Verbindungen verlangen



Ist die 0190-0 dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber zugeteilt ist es eine Leistung des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers und er berechnet die vorab vereinbarten Gebühren.
Ist die 0190-0 einem anderen Netzbetreiber zugeteilt so stellt der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber* im Auftrag * des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers die Verbindung her. Über diese Verbindungen besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Anrufer und dem  Teilnehmernetzbetreiber. Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber kann von dem Anrufer keine Gebühren erheben.

Veruschka


----------



## Counselor (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Respekt*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die 0190-0 dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber zugeteilt ist es eine Leistung des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers und er berechnet die vorab vereinbarten Gebühren.
> Ist die 0190-0 einem anderen Netzbetreiber zugeteilt so stellt der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber* im Auftrag * des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers die Verbindung her. Über diese Verbindungen besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Anrufer und dem  Teilnehmernetzbetreiber. Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber kann von dem Anrufer keine Gebühren erheben.
> 
> Veruschka



Das sehe ich auch so. Und die Gerichte gehen auch von einem Vertrag zum Netzbetreiber, dem die 0190-0 er Nummer zugeteilt ist, aus. Auch gehen die Gerichte davon aus, daß durch die Anwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen wird, wenn eine Preisansage erfolgt ist.  Die Beweislast dafür, daß eine Preisansage erfolgt ist, liegt beim Netzbtreiber, dem die 0190-0 er Nummer zugeteilt ist.

Ich wüßte auch nicht, warum die T-Com noch Ansprüche gegen den Anschlußinhaber geltend machen sollte, da die T-Com ihre Vergütung schon lange vor der Rechnungsstellung vom Netzbetreiber der 0190-0 er Nummer bekommen hat.

Außerdem steht die Auffassung von 'Gast' im Widerspruch zur Vertragspraxis und zu § 15 I 5 TKV:


			
				TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Zwecke der Durchsetzung der Forderungen gegenüber ihren Kunden hat der Rechnungsersteller den anderen Anbietern die erforderlichen Bestands- und Verbindungsdaten zu übermitteln.



Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ KatzenHai
> 
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt meine Brille putzen ......weil wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



 :vlol: 

Nix für ungut - ich habe gestern 20 Minuten vor mich hin recherchiert, großspurig in anderem Threat gepostet - und dann gesehen, dass ich damit schön redundant wiederholt habe, was bereits im Threat stand ...

Ich bin aber auf dieses Urteil ebenfalls gespannt. Wer's zuerst entdeckt, informiert, ok?!


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich bin aber auf dieses Urteil ebenfalls gespannt. Wer's zuerst entdeckt, informiert, ok?!



Versprochen. Sobald ich eine Mail von Dialer&Recht habe wird das Urteil verlinkt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Klageerwiderung gibt es mittlerweile zum Runterladen:

http://www.booker-hellerhoff.de/Talkline/Talkline.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Respekt*

Hallo Veruschka!

Du durftest völlig zu Recht folgenden Satz kritisieren, weil ich ungenau einen Gebührenanspruch für die Verbindungsleitung schon für den *Anruf* behauptet habe. Den hat aber erst derjenige, der mit der Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung der Verbindung zwischen angerufenem und anrufendem Anschluß im Auftrag des Anschlußinhabers handelt. 



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem Punkt kann ich Dir nicht zusprechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Anschließinhaber kann doch nicht wissen, welchem Netzbetreiber der Anschluß unter der gewählten Nummer zugeteilt ist. Deshalb kann sein Einwahlvorgang  doch zunächst nur als Auftrag an seinen Teilnehmernetzbetreiber gelten, den Anruf an den gewählten Anschluß weiterzuleiten (und bei Entgegennahme die Verbindung herzustellen), bzw. an den ausgewählten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, um den mit dieser Netz-Dienstleistung zu beauftragen.



> Ist die 0190-0 einem anderen Netzbetreiber zugeteilt so stellt der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber* im Auftrag * des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers die Verbindung her. Über diese Verbindungen besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Anrufer und dem  Teilnehmernetzbetreiber.



Das Problem dabei ist doch, daß ein "Fremdnetzanbieter" den Einwahlvorgang bzw. den an ihn/in sein Netz weitergeleiteten Anruf nicht schon deswegen als an ihn (und nicht an den Teilnehmernetzbetreiber)gerichteten Antrag (auf Abschluß eines Netzdienste-Vertrags) auffassen kann, nur weil die angewählte Nummer ihm zugeteilt und von ihm betrieben wird! Deshalb kann er durch seine Verbindungsherstellung auch keinen an ihn gerichteten Antrag angenommen haben. Folglich hat er ohne Preisinformation nicht nur keinen Gebührenanspruch in vereinbarter Höhe für die Verbindungsherstellung, sondern mangels Vertrag nicht einmal einen (stillschweigend vereinbarten) Vergütungsanspruch in "üblicher" Höhe.

Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber kann erst dann einen Vertragsschluß (über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen) mit dem einwählenden Anschlußinhaber durch (dem Anrufer sich als schlüssige Annahme erweisende) Herstellung einer Verbindung herbeiführen, wenn er eine vom Anschlußinhaber bewußt vorgenommene *Auswahl* belegen könnte (oder ein berechtigtes Vertrauen haben dürfte, den Einwahlvorgang als ihm geltende Beauftragung verstehen zu dürfen). 

Und erst wenn er auch zusätzlich eine Vereinbarung über Gebühren für Verbindungsleistungen getroffen hätte, könnte er (unabhängig von einem möglichen Gebührenanspruch des Mehrwert-Anbieters) für die bloße Verbindungsleistung mehr als die (stillschweigenden) üblichen, sondern vertragliche Telekommunikationsgebühren fordern.

Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber kann jedenfalls nur dann im Auftrag des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers tätig werden, wenn der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber die Einwahl vom Anschluß des Teilnehmers als Vertragsschluß, oder jedenfalls als einen an ihn gerichteten Antrag auffassen darf. 



> Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber kann von dem Anrufer keine Gebühren erheben.



Ich würde sagen: *nur* nicht von Vertragspartnern des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers. Und zu dem wird der Anschlußinhaber im Zweifel nicht schon mit der Anwahl einer "Fremdnetznummer"!

gal


----------



## Veruschka (17 Oktober 2003)

*Warum liest keiner das Kleingedruckte?*

@ Gal,

ich will es kurz machen. Aus der Preisliste der Deutschen Telekom (Stand 1.Februar 2003), unter: 1 Allgemeine Hinweise:


> Die Deutsche Telekom stellt auch Verbindungen zu Dienstleistungsanbieter her. Diese Verbindungen sind in dieser Preisliste nicht aufgeführt und werden im Auftrag des Dienstleistungsanbieters hergestellt. Über diese Verbindungen besteht zwischen dem Anrufer und der Deutschen Telekom kein Vertragsverhältnis. Die Leistungen des Dienstleistungsanbieters werden in der Regel durch die Deutsche Telekom in Rechnung gestellt.



Noch Einrede?  

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (18 Oktober 2003)

*Nachtrag*

Wer, wann mit wem….

Fakt ist, wenn irgendjemand von mir ein Entgelt will, dann muss er mir mitteilen für welche Leistung er das Entgelt erhebt und er muss mir auch belegen können, dass mir *vorab ein  Preis mitgeteilt wurde.*

Und das ist auch der Grund, warum die Deutsche Telekom nicht für eine 0190-0 Nummer eines anderen Netzbetreibers, im Rahmen separater Vereinbarungen der Netzbetreiber (Interconnection Vertrag), die Verbindungsleistung erbringt.

Veruschka


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Respekt*



			
				gal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anschlußinhaber kann doch nicht wissen, welchem Netzbetreiber der Anschluß unter der gewählten Nummer zugeteilt ist.


1. Mittlerweile kann er den Netzbetreiber bei der RegTP vorab in einer Datenbank abfragen.
2. Selbst wenn er es nicht weiß, dann kann er die Bestimmung des Vertragspartners dem TNB überlassen (der schaltet den Anruf ja an den richtigen VNB weiter) (vgl. Palandt-Heinrichs, BGB, § 313 Rz. 30, MüKo/Kanzleitner Rz. 50 zur Individualisierung von Vertragsparteien).

Entscheidend für die Frage, wer Vertragspartner des Endkunden ist, ist wer die Tarifhoheit bei der Ausgestaltung der Dienste hat und das Forderungsausfallrisiko trägt. Ist es der VNB, ist der VNB Vertragspartner (ganz hM, vgl. Fischer, Heun, Sörup, Handbuch zum Telekommunikationsrecht Teil 4, Rz. 300 und Leitermann ebenda Teil 5, Rz. 30 f.). Die Telekom erbringt hier nur die Zuführungsleistung aufgrund des Zusammenschaltvertrages. 

Wenn dem Anschlußinhaber ein Dialer untergejubelt wird, der nicht mal den Preis nennt, dann wird kein Vertrag geschlossen, also auch kein Anspruch auf übliche Vergütung. Dissens scheidet aus, also auch kein Vertrauensschaden.

Counselor


----------



## galdikas (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Warum liest keiner das Kleingedruckte?*

Hallo Veruschka,

damit die Telekom im Auftrag des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers tätig werden kann, muß doch ein Vertrag mit diesem anderen, ausgewählten Netzbetreiber geschlossen worden sein. Erst dann können die Hinweise gelten:




			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Preisliste der Deutschen Telekom (Stand 1.Februar 2003), unter: 1 Allgemeine Hinweise:
> 
> 
> > Die Deutsche Telekom stellt auch Verbindungen zu Dienstleistungsanbieter her. Diese Verbindungen sind in dieser Preisliste nicht aufgeführt und werden im Auftrag des Dienstleistungsanbieters hergestellt. Über diese Verbindungen besteht zwischen dem Anrufer und der Deutschen Telekom kein Vertragsverhältnis. Die Leistungen des Dienstleistungsanbieters werden in der Regel durch die Deutsche Telekom in Rechnung gestellt.



Wenn es aber nicht zum Vertragsschluß mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber kommt, dann kann der auch keine Gebühren für eine Verbindungsleistung verlangen (auch nicht dann, wenn er die Telekom mit der Verbindngsherstellung beauftragt hat).

gal


----------



## galdikas (23 Oktober 2003)

*Unbestellte Dialer-Verbindungen*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> gal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch der Netzbetreiber eines Mobilfunkanschlusses läßt sich wohl ermitteln, ohne daß ein Vertrag zwischen diesem und dem Anrufer geschlossen wird.



> 2. Selbst wenn er es nicht weiß, dann kann er die Bestimmung des Vertragspartners dem TNB überlassen (der schaltet den Anruf ja an den richtigen VNB weiter) (vgl. Palandt-Heinrichs, BGB, § 313 Rz. 30, MüKo/Kanzleitner Rz. 50 zur Individualisierung von Vertragsparteien).



Dort wird das als Ausnahme beschrieben. Wenn der "Bestimmer" selbst Vertragspartner ist, wird er keinen anderen als Vertragspartner einer Vertragsleistung bestimmen können.

Da der Teilnehmer mit seinem TNB einen Vertrag über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen hat, wird der eine Netzeinwahl nicht ohne weiteres dahin verstehen dürfen, dies als einen einem Dritten, vom TNB zu bestimmendem Dritten geltenden Antrag an diesen weiterzuleiten. 



> Entscheidend für die Frage, wer Vertragspartner des Endkunden ist, ist wer die Tarifhoheit bei der Ausgestaltung der Dienste hat und das Forderungsausfallrisiko trägt. Ist es der VNB, ist der VNB Vertragspartner (ganz hM, vgl. Fischer, Heun, Sörup, Handbuch zum Telekommunikationsrecht Teil 4, Rz. 300 und Leitermann ebenda Teil 5, Rz. 30 f.). Die Telekom erbringt hier nur die Zuführungsleistung aufgrund des Zusammenschaltvertrages.



Es kann nicht genügen, den Tarif der Verbindung bestimmen zu können, um Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers zu werden, zwischen dessen Anschluß und einem anderen der "Tarifbestimmer" die Verbindung herstellt (oder herstellen läßt).



> Wenn dem Anschlußinhaber ein Dialer untergejubelt wird, der nicht mal den Preis nennt, dann wird kein Vertrag geschlossen, also auch kein Anspruch auf übliche Vergütung. Dissens scheidet aus, also auch kein Vertrauensschaden.



Wir sind uns einig darüber, *daß* kein Vertrag zwischen dem Anschlußinhaber (und wem auch immer) geschlossen wurde, aus dem die Forderung herzuleiten wäre.

Unklar ist nur, mit wem er welche Verträge nicht geschlossen hat. Mit dem Fernabsatzanbieter hat er deswegen keinen Vertrag über eine (andere als die Verbindungs-)Leistung geschlossen, weil der nicht über Preis u. Zustandekommen des Vertrags informiert hat.

Übrigens wird durch eine "unbestellte" Dialer-Software, bzw. durch die Erbringung einer unbestellten Leistung in Form einer Verbindung zwischen einem Verbraucher-Anschluß und einer Dialer-Rufnummer kein Anspruch gegen den Verbraucher begründet, " 241a BGB.

gal


----------



## Veruschka (23 Oktober 2003)

Hallo galdikas alias gal,


			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es aber nicht zum Vertragsschluß mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber kommt, dann kann der auch keine Gebühren für eine Verbindungsleistung verlangen (auch nicht dann, wenn er die Telekom mit der Verbindngsherstellung beauftragt hat).


Da muss ich Dir zustimmen, aber hab ich denn  was anderes behauptet? 


			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die 0190-0 einem anderen Netzbetreiber zugeteilt so stellt der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber im Auftrag des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers die Verbindung her. Über diese Verbindungen besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Anrufer und dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber. Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber kann von dem Anrufer keine Gebühren erheben.



Und das habe ich eigentlich nur geschrieben weil mich in deinen sonst guten  Aufsatz  ein Satz gestört hat und den wollte  ich nicht so stehen lassen.


			
				gal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Anrufen zu (frei tarifierbaren) 0190-0-Nummern kann die Telekom dafür dann nur die "üblichen" Entgelte für "normale" Verbindungen verlangen


  
Veruschka


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Unbestellte Dialer-Verbindungen*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Netzbetreiber eines Mobilfunkanschlusses läßt sich wohl ermitteln, ohne daß ein Vertrag zwischen diesem und dem Anrufer geschlossen wird.



Stimmt, weil der TNB den Preis macht. Die Telekom hat hier eine Tariftabelle:

http://www.t-com.de/is-bin/intersho.../animations/tarife_pi/tariftabelle/start.html



			
				gal schrieb:
			
		

> Dort wird das als Ausnahme beschrieben. Wenn der "Bestimmer" selbst Vertragspartner ist, wird er keinen anderen als Vertragspartner einer Vertragsleistung bestimmen können.



Im CbC / IbC hat der Anrufer zwei Vertragspartner:

1. TNB, der ihm den Anschluß zur Verfügung stellt
2. VNB, der den Preis festlegt und das Forderungsausfallrisiko trägt. Der VNB steht zum TNB über einen Interconnectionvertrag in Beziehung, und erhält eine Zuführungsleistung vom TNB, die er dem TNB zu bezahlen hat (unabhängig davon, ob der Anrufer ihn zahlt).


			
				gal schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Teilnehmer mit seinem TNB einen Vertrag über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen hat,


Hat er im CbC nicht, weil er die essentiala negotii, zu denen der Preis zählt, nicht festlegen kann.


			
				gal schrieb:
			
		

> wird der eine Netzeinwahl nicht ohne weiteres dahin verstehen dürfen, dies als einen einem Dritten, vom TNB zu bestimmendem Dritten geltenden Antrag an diesen weiterzuleiten.


Doch, kann er. Durch den Festnetzanschlußvertrag ist der TNB verpflichtet, seinem Kunden den Zugang zum PSTN zu verschaffen. Wenn der Kunde eine Nummer anwählt, bei der ein anderer Netzbetreiber den Verbindungspreis macht, muß er den Anruf seines Kunden dem entsprechenden Netzbetreiber zuführen. Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied, ob der Anrufer CbC betreibt, oder einen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch nimmt, bei dem der zweite Netzbetreiber  als Reseller auftritt.



> Es kann nicht genügen, den Tarif der Verbindung bestimmen zu können, um Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers zu werden, zwischen dessen Anschluß und einem anderen der "Tarifbestimmer" die Verbindung herstellt (oder herstellen läßt).



Genau das reicht aber, wenn die Anwahl bewußt geschieht.

Counselor


----------



## galdikas (29 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Unbestellte Dialer-Verbindungen*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unklar ist, wer z.B. beim Anruf dieser Mobilfunk-Nummer im Vodafone-Netz

017222046664

(von einem Anschluß aus dem Telekom-Netz) Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers (geworden) sein soll, der ein vertragliches Forderungsrecht in Höhe von 1,50 Euro geltend machen könnte. Denn  angeblich fallen für eine Verbindung zu dieser (Mandela-Aids-Spenden-)Nummer ca. 1,50 Euro pro Minute an.



> gal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der *Anrufer* hat zunächst nur einen Vertragspartner - den TNB, der dem ausgewählten VNB den Anruf zuführt. Damit der VNB mit der Herstellung der Verbindung aber einen vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch gegen den Anrufer geltend machen kann, muß der VNB darlegen, weshalb er den ihm zugeführten Anruf als ihm geltende Beauftragung verstehen durfte, die Verbindungsleistung zu erbringen. Der VNB wird sich nicht darauf berufen können, der Auftrag zur Verbindungsherstellung habe *deswegen* ihm gegolten, weil er ihn ausgeführt habe.



> gal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Netzeinwahl, bzw. das "Einbuchen" ins Teilnehmer-Netz, und die Zuführung des Anrufs zum ausgewählten Netzdienst-Anbieter wird nur vom TNB geleistet werden können.



> gal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Ausführung des Anrufzuführungs-Auftrags zu einem im CbC ausgewählten VNB kann doch nicht vom VNB als *Vertrags*leistung erbracht werden (sondern nur vom TNB). Denn der VNB wird doch frühestens durch die Annahme des im zugeführten Anruf liegenden Antrags "by-Call"-Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers.



> > Es kann nicht genügen, den Tarif der Verbindung bestimmen zu können, um Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers zu werden, zwischen dessen Anschluß und einem anderen der "Tarifbestimmer" die Verbindung herstellt (oder herstellen läßt).
> 
> 
> 
> Genau das reicht aber, wenn die Anwahl bewußt geschieht.



Klar - und wenn nicht?

Genügt die Tarifhoheit auch schon, um ein Vertrauen des "Tarifbestimmers" in die Wirksamkeit einer im Einwahlvorgang liegenden, mit vermutetem potentiellen Erklärungsbewußtsein abgegebenen, vermeintlich ihm geltenden Antragserklärung zu rechtfertigen?

*Nur* dann könnte der "Tarifbestimmer" mit der Entgegennahme und Verbindungsherstellung einen Vertragsschluß *unabhängig* davon bewirkt haben, ob der Einwahlvorgang ohne Erklärungsbewußtsein des Anschlußinhabers geschah. *Nur* wäre schon allein durch die Tatsache einer Verbindungsherstellung ein vertraglicher Vergütungsanspruch möglich.

gal


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Unbestellte Dialer-Verbindungen*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Unklar ist, wer z.B. beim Anruf dieser Mobilfunk-Nummer im Vodafone-Netz
> 017222046664
> (von einem Anschluß aus dem Telekom-Netz) Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers (geworden) sein soll, der ein vertragliches Forderungsrecht in Höhe von 1,50 Euro geltend machen könnte. Denn  angeblich fallen für eine Verbindung zu dieser (Mandela-Aids-Spenden-)Nummer ca. 1,50 Euro pro Minute an.


Auf deiner Beispielseite ist lediglich die Rufnummer genannt, unter der du Kontakt zum Spenden aufnehemen kannst. Der Anruf in das D2-Vodafone-Netz kostet von deinem T-Net Anschluss nach der  T-Com Preisliste ganztägig 24,6 ct/min inkl. USt. Die Spende wird sicher nicht über den Telefonanruf abgebucht. Denkbar wäre eine Weiterschaltung auf eine Premium Rate Nummer, der du vorher zustimmen müßtest.



			
				Galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Netzeinwahl, bzw. das "Einbuchen" ins Teilnehmer-Netz, und die Zuführung des Anrufs zum ausgewählten Netzdienst-Anbieter wird nur vom TNB geleistet werden können.



Die Zuführung des Anrufs in fremde Netze ist auch Pflicht der T-Com. Es gibt aber Rufnummerngassen (zB 0190-0 oder 0900), bei denen die  Leistungsbeschreibung T-Net Anschluss vorsieht, daß die Verbindungsleistung nicht Gegenstand des Vertrags mit der T-Com ist, sondern vom Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, dem die Nummer zugeteilt ist, erbracht wird.


			
				Galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ausführung des Anrufzuführungs-Auftrags zu einem im CbC ausgewählten VNB kann doch nicht vom VNB als *Vertrags*leistung erbracht werden (sondern nur vom TNB). Denn der VNB wird doch frühestens durch die Annahme des im zugeführten Anruf liegenden Antrags "by-Call"-Vertragspartner des Anschlußinhabers.


Das offene CbC zeichnet sich dadurch aus, daß der Anfrufer entweder die Kennzahl des Netzbetreibers vorwählt, oder eine dauerhafte Voreinstellung (Preselction) auf einen Netzbetreiber hat. Dabei hat der Anrufer zwar seinen Teilnehmeranschlußvertrag bei der T-Com, hinsichtlich des einzelnen CbC-Anrufs ensteht aber ausschließlich ein Vertrag mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber. Der Anrufer nimmt nämlich durch das Wählen der Vorvorwahl oder die Preselection ein *Realofferte* des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers an. Außerdem geht  § 15 I 5, 5 TKV  vom Bestehen eigener Ansprüche der CBC-Anbieter gegen den Endkunden aus.

```
Die Zahlung an den Rechnungsersteller hat befreiende Wirkung auch gegenüber den anderen auf der Rechnung aufgeführten Anbietern. Zum Zwecke der Durchsetzung der Forderungen gegenüber ihren Kunden hat der Rechnungsersteller den anderen Anbietern die erforderlichen Bestands- und Verbindungsdaten zu übermitteln.
```

Was deine Ausführungen zum Erklärungsbewußtsein und einer Anwahl durch Dialer angeht:

Grundsätzlich kann der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber darauf vertrauen, daß ein Anruf rechtmäßig zustande gekommen ist. Erhebst du Einwendungen gegen seine Rechnung, wird er beweispflichtig dafür, daß die Verbindungsleistung bis zur Telefondose technisch einwandfrei erbracht wurde. Trägst du ihm Anhaltspunkte dafür vor, daß dein Rechner oder deine Telefonanlage aus seinem Netz heraus zB mittels Einwahlsoftware oder sonstwie manipuliert wurde, muß er den Nachweis führen, daß die Manipulation nicht vorlag (im Einzelnen:  LG Hof 12 O 502/02).

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

*Weitere Klageerwiderung*

An das
Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach
Abteilung 60
Schloßstr. 21

51429 Bergisch Gladbach
Az. ...	
2 Abschriften anbei

In Sachen

Intrum Justitia./.katzenHai

nehmen wir für den Beklagten Bezug auf die „Klageschrift“ vom 29.09.2003 und zeigen in Ergänzung zur Widerspruchsbegründung vom 09.09.2003 fortbestehende Verteidigungsbereitschaft an.

Weiterhin beantragen wir, die Klage abzuweisen.

Auch wird die Durchführung der mündlichen Verhandlung gem. § 495a I 2 ZPO beantragt; im Übrigen glaubt auch der Beklagte nicht eine Erfolgsaussicht einer Güteverhandlung.

Begründung

Auf den Vortrag der Widerspruchsbegründung vom 09.09.2003 nehmen wir zunächst inhaltlich Bezug und machen diesen in vollem Umfang zum Gegenstand des Beklagtenvortrags und der Hauptverhandlung.

Im Übrigen sind durch Übensendung der „Klagebegründung“ vom 29.09.2003 weitere Einwände hinzu getreten, weshalb zur Klageverteidigung insgesamt wie folgt vorgetragen wird:

Die „Klagebegründung“ vom 29.09.2003 ist nicht geeignet, in der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Weise den behaupteten Anspruch der Klägerin zu begründen; die Klage ist nicht einmal schlüssig vorgetragen.

Da sich die „Klagebegründung“ im Übrigen mit der ausführlichen Widerspruchsbegründung nicht nur nicht auseinander setzt, sondern sogar unter Missachtung der Wahrheitspflicht frech kontradiktorisch vorträgt, wird bereits jetzt für jeden noch folgenden Vortrag der Klägerseite ausdrücklich die Rüge verspäteten Vorbringens erhoben bzw. angekündigt.

Der Beklagte beantragt, dass das Gericht dennoch einen vollständigen Tatbestand und ausführliche Entscheidungsgründe absetzen möge. 

Wie auch die „Klagebegründung“ zeigt, macht die Klägerin derart unschlüssige Klagen derzeit zu Hauf anhängig. Eine Veröffentlichung hiesiger Entscheidung dient dem Interesse einer einheitlichen Rechtsprechung und dem Verbraucherschutz. Wie z.B. die Internet-Domains http://www.dialerhilfe.de bzw. http://www.dialerschutz.de bzw. http://www.dialerundrecht.de dokumentieren, machen die Klägerin und ihre Prozessvertreter mannigfach in vergleichbarer Weise unschlüssige Klagen aus einredebehafteten Dialerverbindungen rechtshängig. Die Domain ist im Übrigen als seriös zu betrachten und wurde z.B. durch die Bundesregierung gerade erst ausdrücklich zur Lektüre empfohlen.

Die Klage ist wegen Unschlüssigkeit ohne Weiteres abweisungsreif. 

Hierzu im Einzelnen:

*A. Keine Aktivlegitimation der Klägerin*

1. Der Behauptung, aus abgetretenem Recht der Fa. Talkline GmbH & Co. KG, Elmshorn, klagebefugt zu sein, ist bereits in der Widerspruchsschrift entgegen getreten worden. Auch einen Monat hiernach hat die Klägerin es nicht nur unterlassen, die Originalabtretungsurkunde gem. §§ 409, 410 BGB vorzulegen, es fehlt auch weiterhin des Belegs, dass die Vorschriften des § 85 Abs. 3 TKG eingehalten wurden und somit die behauptete Abtretung nicht wegen Nichtigkeit entfiele.

2. Hierzu wird im Übrigen ergänzend darauf hingewiesen, dass die behauptete Abtretung zum Einzug nicht erforderlich gewesen ist. Bereits vor dem behaupteten Moment der Abtretung, als nämlich die Klägerin (laut „Klagebegründung“ am 09.04.2003) als Inkassobüro der Zedentin tätig wurde, wurde ein entsprechender Vertrag mit einem Dritten zur Abrechnung geschlossen. Nach § 6 Abs. 5 S. 2, 3 Teledienstdatenschutzgesetz (TDDSG) bzw. § 7 Abs. 1 Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung 2000 (TDSV) muss dieser Dritten auf das Fernmeldegeheimnis verpflichtet werden – die Durchführung dieser Pflicht bleibt bestritten.

3. Dies gilt umso mehr, als dass der von diesem Inkassovertrag unabhängige Zessionsvertrag (angeblich vom 20.08.2003) als zweiter Vertrag zwischen Zedentin und Zessionarin nicht „zur Abrechnung erforderlich“ i.S.d. genannten Vorschriften war. Die Übermittlung der Daten bzw. die fortgesetzte Duldung der fortgesetzten Speicherung nach dem 20.08.2003 ist somit (erst recht) unzulässig, wodurch der gesamte (behauptete) Abtretungsvertrag im Fall seiner urkundlichen Belegung dennoch unwirksam ist.

4. In diesem Zusammenhang wird im Übrigen auf den überreichten „Einzelverbindungsnachweis“ hingewiesen, der – wie die Fußzeile erkennen lässt – von der Zedentin oder der Klägerin am 25.09.2003 von der Internetseite „chat-clearinghouse.de“ ausgedruckt wurde. Diese Domain gehört Hewlett Packard, Schickardstrasse 25, D-71034 Boeblingen.

Beweis im Bestreitensfall:
Ausdruck der „Whois“-Funktion der DENIC eG

Die Weitergabe der Kundendaten des Beklagten an Hewlett Packard kann unter keinen bekannten Umständen unter die Erforderlichkeitsvoraussetzungen der vorbenannten Datenschutzvorschriften subsumiert werden. 

Da die Klägerin trotz qualifizierten Bestreitens des Beklagten ihre Aktivlegitimation ohne Beweisantritt schlicht postuliert, ist die Klage insofern unschlüssig.

Die Aktivlegitimation der Klägerin bleibt ausdrücklich bestritten.

*B. Keine Hauptforderung*

Die Darlegung zum angeblichen Vertragsschluss ist unvollständig, fehlerhaft, wahrheitswidrig und im Übrigen – da erkennbar aus Textbausteinen für handvermittelte Telefonate im akustischen Bereich – auf vorliegenden Fall überhaupt nicht anwendbar.

1. Zunächst sind die (behaupteten und bestrittenen) vier verschiedenen Vertragsverhältnisse des vorliegenden Sachverhalts differenziert zu betrachten. Dies sind (theoretisch)
· Werkvertrag des Beklagten mit der Deutsche Telekom AG zur Verbindung mit der Klägerin
· Werkvertrag des Beklagten mit der Zedentin zur Vermittlung des Mehrwertdienstes
· Dienstvertrag des Beklagten mit dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zur Übertragung der Mehrwertdienste
· Werkvertrag des Beklagten mit X über den Download des Einwählprogramms

Zunächst wird hierzu fest gestellt, dass
· es dem konkreten Werkvertragsschluss des Beklagten bzw. der Zeugin zur Vermittlung an die Zedentin zum streitgegenständlichen Zeitpunkt fehlt, da ohne Erklärungsbewusstsein bekanntlich kein Erklärungswille bestanden haben kann;
· es mangels unmittelbarer Kontaktaufnahme des Beklagten bzw. der Zeugin mit der Zedentin und aus vorgenanntem Erklärungsmangel hier erst recht zu keinem Vertragsschluss kam;
· jeglicher Vertragsschluss mit dem (unbekannten) Mehrwertdiensteanbieter mangels Mehrwertdiensteinanspruchnahme entweder ohnehin nicht geschlossen, ansonsten aber nicht erfüllt wurde;
· kein Vertrag zum Download des Dialerprogramms zu Stande kam, wodurch sich dieser als unbestellte Sache i.S.d. § 241a BGB heraus stellt und – wie dargelegt – ohnehin fehlerhaft und unbrauchbar gewesen wäre, falls ein Vertragsschluss zur Mehrwertdienstleistung bestünde, da eine solche nicht beim Beklagten bzw. der Zeugin angekommen ist.

2. Zum Hergang wird auf die Sachverhaltsdarstellung in der Widerspruchsschrift verwiesen; die Zeugin bemerkte nach der erfolgten Einwahl erstmalig überhaupt, dass die übliche DFÜ-Verbindung nicht mehr bestand. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wären alle vorstehend postulierten (notwendigen) Willenserklärungen ausnahmslos bereits erfolgt gewesen, wenn sie denn statt gefunden hätten. 

Außerdem hätte sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits der behauptete Mehrwertdienst seit mindestens zwei Minuten auf dem Bildschirm befinden müssen – tatsächlich war dort aber nur (kostenfreier) Internetcontent sichtbar, den die Zeugin auch kostenfrei betrachtete.

3. Dies vorweg schickend wird (weiterhin) bestritten, dass die angebliche Mehrwertverbindung der Zedentin 2:55 Minuten bestanden hätte. Der einzige Beweisantritt der „Klageschrift“ ist zum Beleg ungeeignet. Seine Beweistauglichkeit wird hiermit zurück gewiesen (vgl. auch: Urteil des AG Reinbek vom 27.08.2003 - Az.: 5 C 313/03):

Wie fest gestellt, gehört die verwandte Internetseite „chat-clearinghouse.de“ Hewlett Packard, Schickardstrasse 25, D-71034 Boeblingen.

Beweis im Bestreitensfall:
Ausdruck der „Whois“-Funktion der DENIC eG

Die Weitergabe der Kundendaten des Beklagten an die Fa. Hewlett Packard ist vor dem Hintergrund der oben benannten Datenschutzvorschriften unzulässig. Im Übrigen fehlt es an jeglicher Behauptung, dass die von der Fa. Hewlett Packard erhobenen (und vorliegend ausgedruckten) Daten auch nur einen theoretischen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit aufwiesen; die Fa. Hewlett Packard rechnet keine Telefonverbindungen ab. Auf die rein formale Beweiskraft nach § 416 ZPO wird hingewiesen, wobei die vorgelegte „Urkunde“ noch nicht einmal die formelle Beweiskraft richtiger Urheberschaft überzeugend darstellt, da die Fa. Hewlett Packard selbst nach dem Vortrag der Klägerin keinen Bezug zur streitgegenständlichen Forderung aufweist.

Es wird daher ausdrücklich bestritten, dass diese Privaturkunde „echt“ i.S.d. § 440 ZPO ist.

4. Rein aus Gründen anwaltlicher Vorsorge wird im Übrigen darauf hingewiesen, dass die frühere Rechtsprechung des Anscheinsbeweises einer richtigen Telefonentgeltabrechnung vorliegend nicht einschlägig ist. Dies ist in der jüngeren Rechtsprechung anerkannt und wegen der bereits dargelegten Manipulationsmöglichkeit von Dialerprogrammen (nebst Beweisantritt) in der Widerspruchsbegründung auch dezidiert vorgetragen. Weiterer Vortrag bleibt vorbehalten, falls die Klägerin diesbezüglich widerspricht und z.B. eine angebliche „Zertifizierung“ behauptet.

5. Der aus Textbausteinen zusammen gewürfelten Behauptung, es sei konkludent ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen, wird entgegen gehalten, dass eine konkludente Erklärung wie jede Willenserklärung objektiv eine Handlung voraus setzt (vgl. statt aller: Palandt-Heinrichs, § 133 BGB, Rn. 1 ff. m.w.N.). 

Bei einem unbemerkt und nicht beabsichtigt herunter geladenen und heimlich sich einwählenden Dialerprogramm wie dem streitgegenständlich erlittenen kann von einer Handlung als solcher, von außen erkennbarer „Bewegung“ wahrlich nicht gesprochen werden. Die Zeugin hat keine „Bewegung“ auf die Nutzung des Dialerprogramms hin getätigt – im Gegenteil: Hätte sich dieses öffentlich statt heimlich verhalten, hätte sie eine Willenserklärung gegen die Nutzung getätigt.

Beweis:	
Frau KatzenHai, b.b.

Im Übrigen fehlt es obendrein auch an der subjektiven Voraussetzung der Annahme einer Willenserklärung: am Handlungswillen. Da die Zeugin keine eigene Handlung durchgeführt hat und auch keine solche beabsichtigte, fehlt es hieran ebenso.

Eine konkludente Willenserklärung scheidet aus. 

6. Soweit aber kein Angebot der Zeugin bzw. des Beklagten auf Abschluss eines Mehrwertdienstevermittlungsvertrags bestand, konnte dieses auch nicht wirksam angenommen werden. Selbst wenn die Zedentin oder der angebliche Mehrwertdiensteanbieter die Anwahl des Dialerprogramms so aufgefasst haben mögen, wurde ggf. auch sie getäuscht, dass hierin eine Willenserklärung gelegen habe; für diese Täuschung ist jedoch weder der Beklagte noch die Zeugin ursächlich, sondern der- oder diejenige, der das selbstladende Dialerprogramm auf den PC des Beklagten „hinunter“ lud.

7. Es ist im Übrigen auch weiterhin bestritten, dass ein weiterer Vertrag mit einem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zu Stande gekommen wäre. Die im „Einzelverbindungsnachweis“ mitgeteilte Firma „Q1 Deutschland“ ist sowohl dem Beklagten als auch der Zeugin bis nach dem 08.01.2003 vollkommen unbekannt gewesen.

Erst mit Zugang der Rechnung der Deutsche Telekom AG wurde diese Firma aus Düsseldorf in die Lebenssphäre des Beklagten eingeführt. Ein konkreter Mehrwertdienst, den diese Firma für die, die es angeht, erbringt, ist dem Beklagten auch bis heute unbekannt ist. Welchen Mehrwertdienst erbringt diese Firma?

Die DFÜ-Verbindung, welche die Zeugin am 08.01.2003 plötzlich entdeckte, erbrachte als „Dienst“ lediglich die übliche Anzeige kostenfreier Internetseiten, wie dies auch viele andere Provider zu Preisen von unter einem Cent pro Minute erbringen. Falls die Firma Q 1 Deutschland im weiteren verfahren behaupten möchte, dies stelle einen Mehrwert dar, der für unter drei Minuten eine Vergütung von € 55,00 rechtfertige, wird bereits jetzt die Abgabe eines Aktenauszugs an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft angeregt. 

8. Vor diesem Hintergrund bleibt auch weiterhin bestritten, dass eine abnahmefähige Vertragsleistung durch die Zedentin erbracht wurde. Auch an dieser Stelle ist die Klageschrift nicht schlüssig, da der Vortrag einer erfolgten Abnahme zur Schlüssigkeit einer Werklohnklage zwingend erfolgen muss.

9. Es wird im Übrigen alleine der Technik der Textbausteinsammlerei der anwaltlichen Vertreter der Klägerin zugeschrieben, dass diese wahrheitswidrig behauptet, vor Beginn einer Entgeltpflichtigkeit sei über Tarife etc. informiert worden. Dies ist falsch und gegenteilig unter Beweis gestellt, so dass eine diesbezügliche Schlüssigkeit ebenfalls (derzeit) nicht gegeben ist.

Es würde der Klägerin gut zu Gesicht stehen, sich hiermit nunmehr dezidiert und auch wahrheitsgemäß zu befassen, da ansonsten die Rügen der Verletzung von Wahrheitspflichten und möglicherweise des versuchten Prozessbetrugs unvermeidbar werden. 

Hierbei wird für vorliegendes Verfahren unstreitig gestellt, dass bei telefonischer Nutzung von Mehrwertsprachdienstleistungen ggf. eine „1“ und „9“ zu wählen sei – der diesbezügliche Vortrag der „Klagebegründung“ ist wohl als Textbaustein versehentlich verwandt worden, aber zu einer ordnungsgemäßen Vorbereitung i.S.d. §§ 138, 253 ZPO ungeeignet, da vorliegend kein Sprachtelefonat geführt wurde. 

10. Ebenfalls widersprochen wird der Aussagekraft der Mitgliedschaft der Zedentin oder der Fa. „Q 1 Deutschland“ im Verband Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. (FST). Hieraus lässt sich (bei bestem Wohlwollen) höchstens ablesen, dass der vorliegend erlittene Dialerbefall zu einer (wie auch immer ausgestalteten) vereinsinternen Satzungsverstoß-Maßnahme führen könnte; für die (bestrittene) ordnungsgemäße Funktionalität des Dialers ist dies nicht einmal als Indiz tauglich, wie u.a. auch die zu Beginn dieser Woche durch die Presse bekannt gewordene Rücknahme der Registrierung von 400.000 Dialern einer anderen Firma belegt: Missbrauch und Regelverstöße sind bei Dialern grundsätzlich möglich und mehrheitlich anzutreffen,

Beweis:	
Auskunft des BSI, b.b.

weshalb aus dieser Selbstverpflichtung keinerlei positive Aussage extrahiert werden kann.

11. Die Klägerin wird ihren weiteren Vortrag zur Schlüssigkeit der Klage unabdingbar durch den Beweisantritt untermauern müssen,
· welcher Dialer mit welcher Funktionalität am 08.01.2003 um 11:11:17 Uhr auf dem PC des Beklagten zum Einsatz kam,
· dass dieser ordnungsgemäß vor Verbindungsaufbau darüber informiert haben soll, dass die bestehende Internetverbindung getrennt und durch eine exorbitant teurere ersetzt werden würde,
· welche Kosten hierdurch für den PC-Nutzer entstehen würden,
· wie die Zeugin in Kenntnis dieser Parameter durch welche Handlung ihren Willen zum gleichlautenden Vertragsschluss geäußert habe,
· welcher Mehrwertdienst nachfolgend über 2:55 Minuten über die Leitung zur Zielrufnummer 0190-080806 angeboten worden sein soll,
· dass die Zeugin nachfolgend diese Leistung abgenommen habe.

Nach fester Überzeugung des Beklagten kann dieser Nachweis nicht gelingen, da der Dialer sich ohne Nennung der Folgen unbemerkt einwählte und keinen Mehrwertdienst leistete. Die Klage wird daher dauerhaft abzuweisen sein.

12. Zur weiteren Übersicht der diesbezüglichen Rechtsprechung wird auf folgende Urteile hingewiesen, wobei mehrere hiervon gegen die Klägerin und die Zedentin des hiesigen Verfahrens unter Prozessvertretung durch die auch hier auftretende Kanzlei ergingen:
· Urteil des AG Forchheim vom 15.10.2003 - Az.: 72 C 392/03
· Urteil des AG Norderstedt vom 01.10.2003 - Az.: 42 C 119/03
· Urteil des AG Kitzingen vom 11.09.2003 - Az.: 1 C 198/03
· Urteil des AG Berlin-Wedding vom 08.09.2003 - Az.: 21 b C 83/2003
· Urteil des AG Münster vom 03.09.2003 - Az.: 5 C 1775/03
· Urteil des AG Berlin-Wedding vom 01.09.2003 - Az.: 17C 263/03
· Urteil des AG Reinbek vom 27.08.2003 - Az.: 5 C 313/03
· Urteil des AG Gelsenkirchen vom 19.08.2003 - Az.: 14 C 38/03
· Urteil des AG Steinfurt v. 07.08.2003 - Az.: 4 C 235/03
· Urteil des AG Frankfurt a.M. vom 10.07.2003 Az.: 31 C 1361/03 - 83
· Beschluss des AG Bünde vom 27.05.2003 Az.: 6 C 302/02
· Urteil des LG Nürnberg-Fürth vom 27.03.2003 Az.: 11 S 8162/02
· Urteil des AG Elmshorn vom 10.01.2003, Az.: 53 C 247/02
· Urteil des LG Kiel vom 09.01.2003 Az.: 11 O 433/02
· Urteil des AG Starnberg vom 14.08.2002, Az.: 2 C 1479/01
Die Einsichtnahme (z.B. über die Internetseite http://www.dialerundrecht/urteile.htm) wird angeregt. Alle Urteile können durch den Unterzeichner auch in ausgedruckter Form vorgelegt werden, wenn das Gericht dies wünscht.

Die Klage ist daher aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen nicht schlüssig bzw. erheblich einredebehaftet.

Die Klage ist abzuweisen.

Sollte sich die Klägerin mit den nunmehr zweifach vorgetragenen Einwänden und Beweisantritten des Beklagten noch auseinandersetzen, bleibt weiterer Vortrag nebst weiterer Beweisantritte vorbehalten, die derzeit aus prozessökonomischen Gründen (und um den Prozessstoff nicht unnötig aufzublähen) unterbleiben.

*C. Keine Nebenforderungen*

1. In Ergänzung zum diesbezüglichen Vortrag der Widerspruchsbegründung wird angeführt, dass im von der Klägerin zitierten „§ 284 III BGB“ bereits seit Anfang 2002 kein Wort zum Verzugseintritt mehr steht, da § 284 BGB lediglich einen Absatz aufweist, der den Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen regelt.

Der von der anwaltlich vertretenen Klägerin wohl gemeinte § 286 Abs. 3 BGB stellt hingegen fest, dass gegenüber Verbrauchern i.S.d. § 13 BGB ein Verzugseintritt nach 30 Tagen nur dann eintritt, wenn hierauf hingewiesen wurde. Dieser Hinweis wird bestritten, wobei es wegen § 298 BGB hierauf im Ergebnis nicht ankommt.

2. Es ist fast schon müßig, den Textbausteinbehauptungen der Klägerin entgegen zu treten, aber es wird dennoch erneut festgestellt, dass auch gegenüber der Zedentin bereits am 07.02.2003 schriftlich der behaupteten Forderung entgegen getreten wurde. Dies Forderung war seit diesem Tag nicht unbestritten. 

Dennoch bittet der Beklagte aus persönlicher Neugierde um Vorlage der angebotenen „gefestigten Rechtsprechung“ zur Erstattungsfähigkeit von Inkassokosten, da diese ihm aus eigener beruflicher Kenntnis nur in kontradiktorischer Form bekannt sind.

3. Abschließend wird auch der letzten wahrheitswidrigen Behauptung entgegen getreten, dass die Abtretung der beklagten Partei angezeigt worden sei: Dies ist falsch. Der Beklagte erfuhr hierdurch erst und erstmalig im Rahmen der entsprechenden Nennung im Mahnbescheid vom 28.08.2003; wann soll die Anzeige der eine Woche zuvor statt gefundenen Abtretung in welcher Form erfolgt sein?

Die Anzeige der Abtretung wird mit Nichtwissen bestritten.


Zusammen gefasst ist erkennbar, dass die Klägerin keine Sachargumente zur Seite stehen hat. Sie versucht, durch nebulöse Behauptungen, einen einzigen (untauglichen) Beweisantritt und vollkommen unzusammenhängende Fakten zu anderen Sachlagen davon abzulenken, dass kein Vertragsschluss vorliegt und somit auch keine Forderung besteht. Wegen der Vielzahl der zitierten Urteile, die der Zedentin, der Klägerin und den dortigen Prozessvertretern wohl bekannt sind, ist der Klägerin auch bewusst, dass weiterer Sachvortrag zum vorliegenden Fall nicht gelingen kann. Anders ist nicht zu erklären, dass kein einziger Satz zur ausführlichen Widerspruchsbegründung erfolgte, weder in der „Klagebegründung“ noch in der Zeit seit dem.

Der Beklagte ist der sicheren Auffassung, dass auch das Gericht dies richtig zu würdigen weiß.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege,

hiermit stelle ich meine weitere Klagebegründung via Forum vorab von Anwalt zu Anwalt zu. Ich bitte, mir die Kenntnisnahme per PN zu bestätigen.

Das Original folgt über das Gericht.

Ihrer Klagebegründung entgegen sehend verbleibe ich
mit freundlichen, kollegialen Grüßen,


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

@ KatzenHai


 :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: 



Wenn ich Intrum wäre würde ich unter Berufung des vorstehenden Schriftsatzes meinem Prozessvertreter kein Honorar zahlen.

So eine Erwiderung ist eine prozessuale Hinrichtung schlechthin.

Ich habe den Schriftsatz mit großen Vergnügen gelesen.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Blumen.

Vielleicht darf ich mich dann irgendwann mit denen auch mal auf einem interessanteren Niveau messen - es gibt ja durchaus auch Argumente aus dem echten Telekommunikationsbereich, bei denen man dann mal intensiver grübeln und vortragen muss. 
Bisher bin ich eher sportlich unzufrieden, da ein solcher Gegner für's Ego nicht wirklich taugt ...

Warten wir mal ab, wer/was kommt ...


----------



## Counselor (31 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen.
> ...
> Warten wir mal ab, wer/was kommt ...



@Katzenhai

eine brilliante Erwiderung. Weiter so!

 :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: 

Immer feste druff auf die *xxxx* aus der Pallaswiesenstraße!

Counselor

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort eliminiert]*


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2003)

Wird so etwas im Studium nicht Musterlösung genannt? Brilliant gemacht. Würde mich nicht wundern (sondern vielmehr freuen), wenn gewisse Formulierungen demnächst auch in den Schriftsätzen anderer Anwälte auftauchen


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wird so etwas im Studium nicht Musterlösung genannt? Brilliant gemacht. Würde mich nicht wundern (sondern vielmehr freuen), wenn gewisse Formulierungen demnächst auch in den Schriftsätzen anderer Anwälte auftauchen




Ich denke, dass ist von KatzenHaie bezweckt und seine ganz besondere Aufmerksamkeit für Intrum und (...).


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

Bezweckt und mit Spaß betrieben. 

Ob's was bringt, weiß natürlich keiner. Eines müsste den Kollegen aber klar werden: Einfach mache ich denen das nicht; und ob sie einen veröffentlichten Musterprozess riskieren möchten, werden sie jetzt hausintern besprechen - oder halt die TL fragen, wenn die (wie vermutet) noch "Forderungsinhaber" ist.

Vielleicht wird jetzt aufgegeben. Das könnte sich dann zu einer recht umständlichen Strategie mausern: Sehr viel schreiben, damit es uninteressant und teuer wird, sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Ob die allerdings jedermann hier zu empfehlen ist, weiß ich nicht.

Vielleicht gibt's aber auch ein öffentliches Hauen und Stechen - dann verewige ich die Argumente in den Entscheidungsgründen.

*Liebe Axe: Bitte tut mir den Gefallen, seid Männer und kämpft!*

@sascha: Die Musterlösung gibt's dann vom Gericht. Das hier ist nur ein kleiner Schritt dorthin. Wobei DAS tatsächlich mal eine interessante Aufgabe für uns Juristen wäre:
Ein Prüfungsschema für Zivilansprüche aus Dialerverbindungen - kennt ihr noch die Schemata per Loseblatt, mit denen wir für's Erste gebüffelt haben?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*Ob wohl jemand beim Termin erscheint*

Ob wohl jemand beim Termin erscheint? 

Vielleicht "borgen" sie sich ja die Betreiber von Dialerundrecht aus und hoffen auf ein "Wunder".

Das gäbe wenigstens eine interessante schöne Verhandlung, die die Gegenseite aber sicher trotzdem mit Pauken und Trompeten verlieren würde.

PS: Hat schon jemand einen Ersatz für Dialerundrecht gefunden? Was ist von jurpc zu halten?


----------



## Counselor (31 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Ob wohl jemand beim Termin erscheint*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht "borgen" sie sich ja die Betreiber von Dialerundrecht aus und hoffen auf ein "Wunder".



 :thumb:  :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol:  :thumb: 


Die Fahrt von HH nach K kostet aber dann mehr als die Rechtsschutz zahlt!

Wenn Faxmann noch gescheidt ist, dann zieht er die Klage zurück!

Counselor


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...  kennt ihr noch die Schemata per Loseblatt, mit denen wir für's Erste gebüffelt haben?


:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz::kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz::kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz::kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz::kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

Ok, DerJurist kennt sie noch  :vlol: 

Für alle anderen: Gemeint ist dies: http://www.jsp-verlag.de/f-schemata2.htm

Und  :kotz: trifft's  :withstupid:


----------



## Fidul (31 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir mal ab, wer/was kommt ...


Irgendwann steht in der Zeitung, daß sich deine _"Freunde"_ aufgrund deines Schriftverkehrs aus dem Kellerfenster gestürzt haben. Auf sie mit Gebrüll (und ausgefeilten Formulierungen)!


----------



## Counselor (31 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, DerJurist kennt sie noch  :vlol:
> Für alle anderen: Gemeint ist dies: http://www.jsp-verlag.de/f-schemata2.htm
> Und  :kotz: trifft's  :withstupid:



Die gibts bei uns gerade im Buchhandel im Sonderangebot. Vielleicht sollten wir sammeln und sie (...) zu Weihnachten schenken?

:tannenbaum:

Counselor


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die (...) habens dringend nötig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30205#30205

Schon wieder mit Textbausteinen einen Prozess vergeigt.


----------



## Counselor (1 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die (...) habens dringend nötig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30205#30205
> Schon wieder mit Textbausteinen einen Prozess vergeigt.



Bei  (...) hat sich was getan:

Zwei neue Kolleginnen und der Kanzleichef ist gerade im Notariatsvorbereitungskurs und im Vorbereitungskurs zum Fachanwalt für Arbeitsrecht.

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2003)

Ich seh's kommen, die werden sich irgendwie drücken. *Das finde ich so etwas von unsportlich!!*

Meine Kollegin hier in der Kanzlei hat jetzt übrigens die Kollegen Axleute im Familienrecht (Fachanwaltschaft steht schon!) auf der Gegenseite, die holt sich von mir immer die neuesten Wasserstandsmitteilungen  8) 

Arbeitsrecht machen wir auch, da muss sich doch ein Gegenmandat finden lassen   

So langsam verlässt mich die sachliche Distanz, Emotionen kommen auf, ich sollte mein eigenes Mandat vielleicht besser niederlegen - ob DAS die neue Mürbe-Strategie ist????

Bisher hat übrigens noch keiner auf meine PN-Bitte reagiert. Es wird mitgelesen, da bin ich fest von überzeugt; aber auch hier: kein Mumm! Liebe Kollegen, ich verbreite eure Nicks nicht öffentlich! Kollegiales Versprechen!!


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2003)

@Katzenhai, Du hattest doch vor einiger Zeit as Fräulein Katzenhai wegen Deines Inkassoauftrages vorfühlen lassen - was ist denn daraus geworden?


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2003)

Erwartungsgemäß keine Antwort bislang,

Entweder
a) haben die zu viel zu tun, da immer wieder renitente Bundesbürger einfach nicht nach deren Regeln spielen möchten,
b) haben die (was ich vermute) mitgelesen und den Braten gerochen. Die Namen sind hier ja zwar neutralisiert, der Text aber nicht. Und wenn die in jener Woche nur eine Anfrage aus dem Rheinland erhalten haben - bingo.
Hängt wahrscheinlich auf deren schwarzen Brett, mit nem Fadenkreuz oder "Wanted"-Vermerk ...

Noch etwas anderes aber hintendrauf:
Die Intrum Justitia macht ja auch für andere Inkasso - und da kommt es immer wieder mal vor, dass ein Mandant damit zu mir kommt und um Verteidigung bittet. So auch in einer Werkvertragssache mit Streitwert von 9.800 €, ich machte Widerspruch gegen Mahnbescheid und schrieb parallel, warum.
Sie haben gegenüber dem Mahngericht den Antrag zurück genommen. Keine Ahnung, ob es an der Forderung als solcher lag oder an der Unterschrift des bearbeitenden Anwalts - es war aber die gleiche (interne) Abteilung dort  :holy: 

Bevor ich jetzt zugeschüttet werde: Ein Anwalt ist immer nur so gut wie der Sachverhalt, um den es geht. Eine Sieggarantie gibt's nicht - auch nicht gegen diese Inkassofirma. Muss an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich festgestellt werden!


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

Hallo Katzenhai!
Habe auch durch eine Dialer-Abzocke mit der intrum zu tun! Bin jetzt bei der 2. Mahnung. Wie es so aussieht sind die ja ganz schön hartnäckig. Versehe ich nicht, da Sie sich doch auf losen Untergrund bewegen. Bin kein Anwalt, habe aber den Mumm mich trotzdem mit denen zu streiten. Mein Fall ist ähnlich wie Deiner. Also ich bleib an Deinen Fall dran. Wenn Du gewinnst, kann ich davon nur profitieren. Viel Glück! Und beiss Dich durch!

Gruss
Beowulf :bash:


----------



## Counselor (6 November 2003)

*Kurze Kommentierung Urteil AG Kitzingen*

Hier eine fachkundige Kurzkommentierung zum  Urteil des AG Kitzingen vom 11.09.2003 (Aktenzeichen: 1 C 198/03) - Thema: Wirksamkeit der Abtretungsvereinbarung TL - Intrum:

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/intrum-justitia-dialer.htm

Counselor


----------



## Devilfrank (6 November 2003)

Sehr schön. Das eröffnet ja wieder neue Spielwiesen, auf denen man die Intrum rumrollen kann.
 8)


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2003)

*Termin!*

 

Durch die ganzen MWD-Poster ist mein Thread in gerade mal drei Wochen auf Seite drei gerutscht - das muss geändert werden:   

Wer Lust hat: Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung: 15.01.2004.

Mal sehen, ob Axvolk vorher noch was schreibt ... Ich hoffe inständig, dass ja - erstens habe ich noch "ungenutzte" Argumente, und zweitens mag ich unsportliches Zurückziehen nicht besonders.

Ich informiere euch weiter, wenn's etwas gibt oder ich wieder auf Seite drei rutsche  :holy:


----------



## Der Genervte (20 November 2003)

@Katzenhai

Wenn dann bitte genauen Termin mit Ortsangabe - und bitte nochmal ca. eine Woche davor (Altersheimer). Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2003)

Wir kommen dann *alle* - versprochen.

 :lol:


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2003)

Lieber nicht, die haben in Bergisch Gladbach nur etwa 12-15 Zuschauersitze pro Sitzungssaal - und bauen derzeit auch noch um, so dass ggf. die Verhandlung im Richterzimmer statt finden muss.

Außerdem kriege ich dann ja vielleicht keinen Parkplatz!!

Vielleicht kommen wir ja noch zum LG nach Köln - da gibt's auch größere Sääle


----------



## Counselor (20 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber nicht, die haben in Bergisch Gladbach nur etwa 12-15 Zuschauersitze pro Sitzungssaal - und bauen derzeit auch noch um, so dass ggf. die Verhandlung im Richterzimmer statt finden muss.
> 
> Außerdem kriege ich dann ja vielleicht keinen Parkplatz!!
> 
> Vielleicht kommen wir ja noch zum LG nach Köln - da gibt's auch größere Sääle



Vielleicht macht man dir ja vorher ein telefonisches 'Angebot':

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1773-5.html

Couneslor


----------



## KatzenHai (21 November 2003)

Geht nicht, darf ich nicht. 

Die sind ja anwaltlich vertreten: Berufsordnung für Rechtsanwälte, § 12:

"Der Rechtsanwalt darf nicht ohne Einwilligung des Rechtsanwalts eines anderen Beteiligten mit diesem unmittelbar Verbindung aufnehmen oder verhandeln."

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich auch mit dem Axtrupp hierüber nicht verhandeln möchte ...


----------



## Kampfschwein (24 November 2003)

:bigcry: 

Der Mann nit der Axt hat mir bereits vor 7 Wochen geschrieben, daß man mein "Rechtsempfinden" jetzt gerichtlich klären müßte, nach Schreiben meines Anwalts auf den Mahnbescheid hat es jetzt 5 Wochen gedauert, und nichts ist passiert.

Wird hier nur geschrieben und auf Angst gesetzt, oder darf ich noch hoffen? Wenn ich noch hoffen darf, dann wäre es schön, damit mal wieder Geld in den Sand gesetzt wird, ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, daß bei nichterfülltem Versprechen doch davon ausgegangen werden kann, daß man der Meinung ist, daß die Klage keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

Wenn die Klage dann wiederum keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, dann folgere ich logischerweise, im Recht zu sein - wer kann einwandfrei ein Anzeige wg. Beihilfe zum Betrug formulieren, oder kann ich das auch ohne Fachchinesich, damit man mal klare Verhältnisse schaffen kann?

Gruß und Kuß an die Gemeinde


----------



## sascha (24 November 2003)

Du bist anwaltlich vertreten? Prima, umso besser. Dann schick ihn mal hierher, damit er die nahenden Axt-Textbausteine schon mal auswendig lernen kann. Mehr als die werden wohl auch in der Klageschrift nicht zu erwarten sein...


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Dezember 2003)

*So nicht!!! Nein, meine Herren, so nicht!!*

Unsportliches Verhalten - Spieldauerstrafe!

Heute vom Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach bekommen:
(...) & Kollegen

In dem Rechtsstreit

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH./.KatzenHai
Az. ....

wird die Klage
*zurückgenommen.*
So kommt Ihr mir nicht weg - ich will endgültige Klarheit in Bezug auf die Forderung: Den Verzicht!

Schon mal zum Vorfreuen: Die Rückrunde / Revanche kommt!


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Dezember 2003)

*Re: So nicht!!! Nein, meine Herren, so nicht!!*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Heute vom Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach bekommen:
> (...) & Kollegen
> In dem Rechtsstreit
> 
> ...



:vlol:


----------



## Rechenknecht (5 Dezember 2003)

Scheint mir kein gutes Jahresende für die Axt im Walde zu werden.


----------



## Der Genervte (5 Dezember 2003)

@Katzenhai

<Sarkasmus an>
Jetzt wurde Dir vom großen Unparteiischen ein 11-Meter zugesprochen.

Es gibt doch jetzt ein Gesetzt, wonach Gewinnzusagen eingehalten werden müssen.

Also, bestehe auf der Verhandlung, damit Du zu Deinem Gewinn der Selbigen kommst!
<Sarkasmus aus>

unk:


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Dezember 2003)

Och, wir sind noch nicht fertig. 

Ich habe gerade den *Widerspruch* gegen die klagerücknahme gem. § 269 Abs. 2 ZPO diktiert, der am Montag zu Gericht gehen wird.

Hintergrund ist, dass im Oktober mal das schriftliche Verfahren angeordnet wurde, was dem Beginn einer mündlichen Verhandlung entspricht. Nach § 269 Absatz 2 ZPO kann nach Beginn der mündlichen Verhandlung nur mit meiner Einwilligung die Klage zurück genommen werden.

Ergo muss Intrum entweder den endgültigen Verzicht nach § 306 ZPO erklären oder es ergeht doch ein Sachurteil ...

Der Text des Widerspruchs folgt hier am Montag. 

Einen fröhlichen 2. Advent allen Mitlesern  :santa:


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Dezember 2003)

@ KatzenHai

Du :santa: bist :santa: aber :santa: freundlich, :santa: Du :santa:  grüßt :santa: sogar :santa: die :santa: Weihnachtsmänner :santa: in :santa: Darmstadt.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2003)

So, nun also:
Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach
vorab per Telefax an 02204/9529-180

In Sachen

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ./. KatzenHai

wird der mit Schriftsatz vom 27.11.2003 erklärten und am 05.12.2003 dem Beklagten bekannt gegebenen 

*Klagerücknahme widersprochen.*

Die Klage ist abzuweisen. 

*Begründung:*

Mit Beschluss des Amtsgerichts vom 30.09.2003 ist das schriftliche Verfahren angeordnet worden. Dieser Beschluss entspricht dem Beginn der mündlichen Verhandlung (§ 128 ZPO), weshalb die Klagerücknahme für ihre Wirksamkeit der Einwilligung des Beklagten bedarf (§ 269 II ZPO).

Da durch die prozessuale Erklärung der Klagerücknahme über den materiellrechtlichen Anspruch nicht entschieden worden ist, der Beklagte aber Rechtssicherheit in Bezug auf die behauptete Hauptforderung begehrt, kann der Beklagte in die Klagerücknahme aus materiellrechtlichen Gründen nicht einwilligen. Der Beklagte hat insoweit ein Rechtsschutzbedürfnis zur Sachentscheidung.

Es wird ausdrücklich in das Ermessen des Gerichts gestellt, auch ohne mündliche Verhandlung im schriftlichen Verfahren zu einer Sachentscheidung zu kommen, falls die Klägerseite nicht zeitnah durch (nicht einwilligungsbedürftige) Verzichtserklärung gem. § 306 ZPO auch materiellrechtlich auf die Forderung endgültig verzichtet.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Dennoch ist natürlich der Temin im Januar erst einmal aufgehoben - alle Reiselustigen: Hotel wieder stornieren ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

*Frage*

Hallo Katzenhai!
Da ich kein Jurist bin, hab ich da mal so einige Fragen. Habe die 2.Mahnung von Intrum auf den 24.11.03 datiert bekommen. Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet. Kann ich hoffen, dass die mich in Ruhe lassen, oder kommt da noch etwas? Habe ihnen mit dem letzten Schreiben mitgeteilt, mir erst mal eine rechtsgültige Abtretung der dtms-AG zu senden. Hat sie das jetzt verschreckt? 

Gruss
Beowulf


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Dezember 2003)

@Beowulf

Gerne würde ich dir Hoffnung machen, nach bisheriger Erfahrung ist es dafür aber noch viel zu früh. Der (bisher) übliche Gang bedeutet für dich eine weitere Mahnung etwa Mitte Januar und danach noch ein-zwei Schreiben der Kanzlei (...) - dann zwei Monate Pause - und dann der Mahnbescheid. Insgesamt also irgendwo zwischen April und Juni 2004 ...

Und ich glaube, dass ein "Verschrecken" nicht eintritt. Die beiden Inkassosysteme arbeiten nicht "am Fall", setzen sich also nicht mit Einwänden oder so auseinander - weder positiv noch negativ. Die Einwände sollten zwar alle bereits vorgerichtlich da hin geschickt werden, damit man später sagen kann, dass man es getan hat - einen erkennbaren Einfluss auf den Gang des vorgerichtlichen Verfahrens hat es nach meiner Erfahrung aber nicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Dezember 2003)

@Beowulf 


Das einzige, was denen den Schrecken in die Glieder fahren läßt, ist eine Klageerwiderung wie die oben im Thread, die KatzenHaie dankenswerterweise als Muster eingestellt hat.

Keine falschen Hoffnungen, die kommen noch.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Ihr hattet Recht! Gestern habe ich ein Schreiben von (...) bekommen. Geschrieben am 03.12.03 mit Frankotypstempel 09.12.03. Wenn die schon mit der internen Post 6 Tage brauchen, dann sind die wirklich nicht die schnellsten. Darf intrum überhaupt nach der 2. Mahnung schon an (...) weiterleiten? Sind es normalerweise nicht immer 3 Mahnungen, bevor man weitere rechtliche Schritte einleitet? Betrügen die mich jetzt um eine Mahnung?

Gruss
Beowulf        :bigcry:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2003)

Beowulf schrieb:
			
		

> Sind es normalerweise nicht immer 3 Mahnungen, bevor man weitere
> rechtliche Schritte einleitet? Betrügen die mich jetzt um eine Mahnung


Es gibt keine  vorgeschriebene Anzahl von Mahnungen, ein seriöser Geschäftsman  kann und wird 
z.B in aller Regel eine (berechtigte) Forderung einmal höchstens zweimal mit Fristsetzung mahnen. 
Dann geht die Post ab und zwar der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Daß das hier nicht so gehandhabt 
wird, läßt Rückschlüsse auf die Seriosität des Geschäftsgebahrens zu.
cp


----------



## Counselor (24 Dezember 2003)

Ein Teltarif-Leser berichtet von einem neuen Urteil, bei dem Talkline in Dialersachen unterlegen ist:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1806-1.html

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Dezember 2003)

> 3. Bildschirmausdruck wurde manipuliert ( ' zum Ausdruck nicht geeignet' wurde durchgestrichen, das Gericht erhielt jedoch von Talkline einen manipulierten Einzelverbindungsnachweis, bei dem dies Bemerkung wegkopiert wurde).


Die fälschen Beweismittel?!?
Weißt Du, ob das Folgen für Talkline hat?
Auf jeden Fall sollten das alle Talkline-Geschädigten verwenden...


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Dezember 2003)

Das scheint das passende Urteil zu sein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34637#34637


----------



## Mo Ping (27 Dezember 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheint das passende Urteil zu sein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34637#34637[/url]



So isses. Aber merkwürdig ist doch:
Im Urteil wird als Zielrufnummer 11xxx genannt, also nicht gerade die typische Dialer-Zugangsnummer. Sieht mehr nach Auskunftsnummer aus, wie 118xx (z.B. Dating-, Flirtlines u. dgl.).

Und trotzdem kam beklagtenseits die bekannte Argumentation:



> Die Beklagte beantragt,
> die Klage abzuweisen.
> 
> Sie trägt vor, die streitgegenständlichen Telekommunikationsverbindungen seien durch eine von ihr unbemerkte *Dialer-Einwahl* zustande gekommen.



Das irretiert mich doch etwas. Zu recht? Is da niemand drüber gestolpert?  :gruebel:

Will sagen: Wie konnte hier erfolgreich gegen das angebliche Zustandekommen einer augenscheinlichen "Nicht-Dialer-Einwahl" argumentiert werden, mit der Behauptung es hätte sich ein Dialer selbst eingewählt? Ich kann dem nicht ganz folgen.  :help:


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Dezember 2003)

@ Mo Ping


Das erklärt sich aus:


			
				AMTSGERICHT NEUWIED schrieb:
			
		

> .... Darüber hinaus ist vorstehend noch folgende Überlegung von Belang. Die Beklagte hat unwidersprochen vorgetragen und dies ergibt sich auch aus dem von der Klägerin vorgelegten Bildschirmausdruck, dass von den streitgegenständlichen Einzelverbindungen insgesamt vier exakt die Zeitdauer von 38 Minuten und 2 Sekunden aufweisen. Die Häufigkeit dieser Verbindungsdauer im Zeitraum von nur 2 Tagen ist derart auffällig, dass nach Auffassung des Gerichts nicht von einem Zufall ausgegangen werden kann. Sie stellt vielmehr wie von der Beklagten vorgetragen ein Indiz dafür dar, dass hier eine technische Manipulation vorliegt.  ....




Das Amtsgericht ging offensichtlich von einem manipulierten Nachweis aus, damit kam es auf die Einwahl 11XXX wohl nicht mehr an.


----------



## Mo Ping (27 Dezember 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mo Ping
> 
> 
> Das erklärt sich aus:
> ...



Leuchtet ein, darauf kommts dann wirklich nicht mehr an.
Es hätte mich aber doch brennend interessiert, wie es aussähe wenn die EVÜ schlüssig und fehlerfrei gewesen wäre. ts, ts, ts.


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> AMTSGERICHT NEUWIED schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sie stellt vielmehr wie von der Beklagten vorgetragen ein Indiz dafür dar, dass hier eine technische Manipulation vorliegt.



Liegen Indizien für eine technische Manipulation vor, dann darf der Anbieter keine Verbindungsentgelte mehr vom Kunden einfordern (§ 16 III TKV). Daher ist die Nummer, wie Jurist sagt, völlig unerheblich.

Counselor


----------



## Genesis (27 Dezember 2003)

@Mo Ping


> Im Urteil wird als Zielrufnummer 11xxx genannt, also nicht gerade die typische Dialer-Zugangsnummer...


Nun, ich habe auch schon von Dialern gehört, die Satellitennummern bzw. Auslandsnummern anwählen...


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2003)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> @Mo Ping
> 
> 
> > Im Urteil wird als Zielrufnummer 11xxx genannt, also nicht gerade die typische Dialer-Zugangsnummer...
> ...


oder 0800 , auch nicht gerade eine typische Dialernummer, oder 0193 usw usw

was will uns der chinesische  Dichter damit sagen....:gruebel:
Jupp


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Genesis schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wer mit dem Teufel Suppe essen will, muss einen langen Löffel haben." :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2003)

Ich habe im Mai 03 einen Mahnbescheid bekommen von Intrum Justitia und Widerspruch eingelegt. Jetzt habe ich die Nachricht vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld bekommen, das die Voraussetzungen für die Abgabe des Verfahrens vorliegen. Sie haben das Verfahren an das Amtsgericht meines Wohnortes abgegeben.
Was heißt das jetzt für mich. Einen Anwalt habe ich noch nicht, sollte ich mir einen zulegen? Wie beantrage ich Prozeßkostenhilfe?
Bei mir hat sich der Dialer eingewählt, als ich das Fenster schließen wollte.
Einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich bis heute nicht bekommen.
Aber laut talkline war ich pro Verbindung nur Sekunden mit dem Dialer verbunden.3x in 10 Min, da der Dialer sich immer wieder eingewählt hat.
Daran sieht man doch, das ich keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen habe. Leider habe ich das nie schriftlich bekommen.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2003)

@ Heike2

Such Dir einen Anwalt. Er kann den Prozesshilfe-Antrag für Dich stellen.

Drucke ihm das aus http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24837#24837 und gebe ihm den Link.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Januar 2004)

*Nachträge / Updates*

Nachträge/Updates:

Das AG Bergisch Gladbach erteilte mir den (vertretbaren) Hinweis, dass wegen der späteren Terminierung zur mündlichen Verhandlung das wie "ohne mündliche Verhandlung" betrachtet wird - und daher die Rücknahme auch ohne meine Einwilligung gilt.

An dieser Stelle gebe ich mal aus ökonomischen Gründen auf - ich möchte mich mit der Richterin nicht über diese Rechtsfrage streiten.

Daher also folgende Reaktionen:

*1. Schreiben an Talkline*
Talkline GmbH & Co. KG
Postfach 6244
76042 Karlsruhe

06.01.2004

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn,

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit hat die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH aus behaupteter Abtretung gegenüber unserem Mandanten den Ihrerseits ebenfalls behaupteten Anspruch auf Zahlung eines Betrages € 55,00 vor Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach rechtshängig gemacht gehabt. Nach der entsprechenden Sachvertretung durch die Kanzlei des Unterzeichners wurde durch die dortigen Rechtsanwälte die Klage inzwischen zurückgenommen. 

Diesseitiger Einwand gegen die behauptete Forderung war u.a., dass die von der Firma Intrum Justitia behauptete Abtretung der zuvor Ihrerseits behaupteten Forderung unserem Mandanten gegenüber weder mitgeteilt noch formell gelegt worden ist. Nach diesseitiger Auffassung wäre somit der (bestrittene) Anspruch weiterhin durch Ihr Haus zu beanspruchen. Da die Klagerücknahme lediglich prozessuale Wirkung, nicht jedoch eine Auslage über die materiellrechtliche Forderung hat, fordern wir Sie hiermit auf, uns gegenüber schriftlich zu erklären, dass Sie die behauptete Forderung gegenüber unserem Mandanten nicht weiter verfolgen werden (Verzichtserklärung). 

Wir erlauben uns, Ihnen hierfür zur Vermeidung einer negativen Feststellungsklage eine Frist zu setzen bis zum 16.01.2004.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
*2. Schreiben an Intrum Justitia*
Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH
Pallaswiesenstr. 180-182

06.01.2004

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit haben Ihre Prozessvertreter die Klage vor dem Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach (...Aktenzeichen...) – offensichtlich in (später) Erkenntnis der Undurchführbarkeit einer Inanspruchnahme unseren Mandanten – zurückgenommen. Wir haben nunmehr die Festsetzung der entstandenen Kosten unserer Inanspruchnahme beantragt. 

Da durch die Klagerücknahme der materiellrechtlich behauptete Anspruch Ihres Hauses gegenüber unserem Mandanten nicht aufgegeben wurde, haben wir Sie namens und in Vollmacht unseres Mandanten hiermit aufzufordern, uns gegenüber schriftlich zu erklären, dass die behauptete Forderung gegenüber unserem Mandanten nicht besteht (Verzichtserklärung). 

Wir erlauben uns, Ihnen hierfür eine Frist bis zum 16.01.2004 zu setzen. Sollten Sie die Frist ungenutzt verstreichen lassen, werden wir unserem Mandanten zur sofortigen negativen Feststellungsklage raten müssen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
*3. Info an gegn. Anwälte*
Rechtsanwälte
(...) & Kollegen
Pallaswiesenstr. 180
64293 Darmstadt

06.01.2004

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn,

in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit haben wir nach der Klagerücknahme Kostenfestsetzung beantragt. 

In Bezug auf den materiellrechtlich behaupteten Anspruch haben wir im Übrigen Ihre Mandantin mit heutigem, in Kopie beigefügtem Schreiben um Abgabe einer Verzichtserklärung aufgefordert. Sollten Sie für eine ggf. anstehende negative Feststellungsklage ebenfalls bevollmächtigt sein, erbitten wir innerhalb der dorthin gesetzten Frist kurze Stellungnahme diesbezüglich hierher. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

KatzenHai
*4. Kostenantrag*
Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach
Abteilung 60
Schloßstr. 21
51429 Bergisch Gladbach

In Sachen

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ./. KatzenHai
wird *beantragt,*
	die Kosten des Verfahrens der Klägerseite aufzuerlegen.

Begründung
Die Kostentragungspflicht der Klägerseite ergibt sich aus § 269 Abs.3,4 ZPO.

KatzenHai
*5. Kostenfestsetzungsantrag*
Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach
Abteilung 60
Schloßstr. 21
51429 Bergisch Gladbach

Kostenfestsetzungsantrag

In dem Rechtsstreit
Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ./. KatzenHai
wird *beantragt,*
die Kosten gegen den Verfahrensgegner gemäß §§ 103 ff ZPO festzusetzen.

Gegenstandswert: 55,00 €
Erhebung des Widerspruchs §§ 11, 43 I Nr. 2 BRAGO (3/10) = 0,00 €
Anrechnung gem. § 43 II BRAGO durchgeführt.
Gebühr geht in Prozessgebühr auf. Auslagen in Höhe von 1,50 € bleiben bestehen.
Prozessgebühr §§ 11, 31 I Nr. 1 BRAGO (10/10) = 25,00 €
Post- und Telekommunikation § 26 BRAGO = 5,25 €
Zwischensumme netto = 30,25 €
16 % Umsatzsteuer § 25 II BRAGO = 4,84 €
Gesamtbetrag = *35,09 €*

Der Auftraggeber kann die Umsatzsteuer nicht als Vorsteuer absetzten. Es wird beantragt, alle weiter gezahlten Gerichtskosten hinzuzusetzen und den festzusetzenden Betrag verzinslich ab Antragstellung mit 5 % festzusetzen (§ 104 ZPO).

KatzenHai
Bisher ist nichts eingegangen. Ich halte euch informiert ...


----------



## Chemiker (14 Januar 2004)

*Einstellung aus ökonomischen Gründen*

*KatzenHai schrieb:*


> An dieser Stelle gebe ich mal aus ökonomischen Gründen auf



Wenn ich/wir nur schon an dieser Stelle wären.  

Bestätigt doch dieser Vorgang der Klägerseite (kurz vor Knall den Schw.... einzuziehen) deren hier im Forum mehrfach beschriebenen Vorgehensweise der massiven Einschüchterung und agressiven Art der Schreiben an die Geschädigten, um bis zum Schluß noch an die Kohle zu kommen. :evil: 

Doch das nächste Stück Kaminholz, welches Du nun nachlegst, hat's in sich. 


> wird beantragt,
> die Kosten des Verfahrens der Klägerseite aufzuerlegen.


 :respekt: 

Ich bin gespannt, auf die Antworten der Beteiligten.


> Ich halte euch informiert



Und ich halte die Tüte Popcorn parat.

chemiker 
:schreiben:


----------



## Qoppa (14 Januar 2004)

Na, dann hoffen wir doch alle sehr, daß wenigstens noch einige brilliante Schriftsätze betreffs negativer Feststellungsklage folgen,    - das hatten wir bisher noch nicht! 

:thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann hoffen wir doch alle sehr, daß wenigstens noch einige brilliante Schriftsätze betreffs negativer Feststellungsklage folgen,    - das hatten wir bisher noch nicht!
> 
> :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:




Negative Feststellungsklage? Schau hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=13190#13190

Im Forum gab es das schon. Die Sache ging dann so aus: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903original.pdf


----------



## Qoppa (15 Januar 2004)

@ Jurist

Natürlich! Hatte ich gelesen, aber "Dein" Thread ist so vielgestaltig und abenteuerlich, daß ich´s jetzt nicht mehr vor Augen hatte. 

(Ich meinte damit nicht, daß Deine Schriftsätze nicht brilliant wären  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: )


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> Natürlich! Hatte ich gelesen, aber "Dein" Thread ist so vielgestaltig und abenteuerlich, daß ich´s jetzt nicht mehr vor Augen hatte.
> 
> (Ich meinte damit nicht, daß Deine Schriftsätze nicht brilliant wären  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: )




Danke für die Blumen. Da ich weiß. dass manche Threads unübersichtlich sind, gab es den Link.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2004)

... guckt ihr hier: AG Ribnitz-Damgarten:

Das hätte mein Urteil werden können. Es sind auf Klägerseite die gleichen Figuren ...

Schön dabei:


			
				Amtsgericht schrieb:
			
		

> Die Problematik und aktuelle Rechtsprechung ist der Klägerin im übrigen auch hinlänglich bekannt, führt sie doch, wie aus den oben genannten, in www.DialerundRecht.de veröffentlichten Entscheidungen hervorgeht, mit den sie stets vertretenen Prozessbevollmächtigten, Rechtsanwälten A (…) & Kollegen aus D (…), den Versuch, Forderungen durchzusetzen.



:vlol:


----------



## Fidul (20 Januar 2004)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, verliert's sich völlig ungeniert.  :sun:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

*Re: Nachträge / Updates*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nachträge/Updates:
> 
> *1. Schreiben an Talkline*
> 
> ...



@KH : Immer noch nix von der bande?
Wär doch schade, wenn das einfach so im sande verläuft!
Außerdem geht mir langsam der lesestoff aus   
GASTon


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Intrum hat mir jetzt ein Schreiben gesandt, wo sie auf 20% der Forderung verzichten wollen. Nachdem ich den Axmännern geschrieben habe, dass ich nicht zahlen werde. Was soll das jetzt? Halten die mich für blöd. Oder was soll dieses Entgegenkommen? Kann man diesen Prozess nicht beschleunigen? 
Gruss
Beowulf :withstupid:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

*Intrum*

Hallo Beowulf,

könnte man in der Tat meinen.

Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings, dass Intrum die "Forderung" angekauft hat. Natürlich nicht zu 100 % sondern zu einem Preis zwischen 1 - 10 %. Wenn sie dann nur bei jedem 10. unfreiwilligen Kunden mit ihrer Masche erfolgreich sind, dann machen die Jungs immer noch einen guten Schnitt.

Empfehle deshalb weiterhin beharrlich diesen Zahlungsaufforderungen zu widerstehen. Das senkt die Erfolgsquote, verursacht Kosten und wenn sich nur genügend "Kämpfer" finden, dann wird Intrum diese Geschäftemacherei "ausgetrieben".  :lol: 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Qoppa (1 Februar 2004)

Falls ihr noch ein bißchen "Motivation" braucht, dann guckt ihr hier:
http://www.(...)-kollegen.de/(...).htm

Als ich neulich die Seite aufrufen wollte, weigerte sich mein Browser: [Keine Rückmeldung], - ungelogen! Ob´s an dem schnurrigen Schnurrbart lag? Jedenfalls habe ich seitdem ein wenig mehr Respekt vor meinem Browser ....  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

:lol: He Qoppa, jetzt verstehe ich Dein Avatar.


----------



## Qoppa (1 Februar 2004)

Hoho,
hätte ich diese Verbindung früher gesehen, dann hätte ich meinen Avatar sicherlich rasiert ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2004)

Hab mir mal die Seite angesehen. Wenn die 2 Anwälte für Inkassorecht haben, verstehe ich dann nicht, warum die mit der Intrum gemeinsame Geschäfte machen. Sowas schädigt doch nur den Ruf! 
Eigendlich warte ich mal auf den Mahnbescheid, damit die Sache ins Rollen kommt. Hab doch jetzt so viele schöne Musterbriefe.

Gruss
Beowulf


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Februar 2004)

... und gleich kommt noch ein Musterschreiben - und ein dreimal Alaaf dazu!

Negative Feststelllungsklage KatzenHai./.Intrum Justitia nebst Streitverkündung Talkline

 8)


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2004)

:vlol:


----------



## CLawfinger (16 Februar 2004)

*(...) & Kollegs geben auf!!!*

@all 
Mit Schreiben vom 06.02.04, erhalten am 12.02.04, teilten mir die (...) mit, das sie die Sachbearbeitung eingestellt und die Akte geschlossen haben.   unk: 

Kurzfazit: 
nexnet gab auf, :lol:   
intrum ebenfalls (nach nur einem "fair pay, please"), :bla:   
(...) spielt auch nicht mehr mit.   
=>Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt. Durchhalten lohnt! :bandit   

@Juristen und Fachleute
Und was nun tun?  :roll:  


Besten Dank an das Forum!

CLawfinger
 :fdevilt:


----------



## Qoppa (16 Februar 2004)

*Re: (...) & Kollegs geben auf!!!*



			
				CLawfinger schrieb:
			
		

> @Juristen und Fachleute
> Und was nun tun?  :roll:



Schau doch mal im Geldwäsche-Thread des Juristen oder beim Katzenhai (Intrum I.) nach ...

"Akte geschlossen" - das klingt keineswegs nach einer juristisch sauberen Verzichtserklärung, die sollte man aber, und zwar von allen dreien, die sich da berühmt haben, fordern!

Ansonsten: negative Feststellungsklage   :bang:


----------



## Der Genervte (16 Februar 2004)

*Re: (...) & Kollegs geben auf!!!*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> "Akte geschlossen" - das klingt keineswegs nach einer juristisch sauberen Verzichtserklärung, die sollte man aber, und zwar von allen dreien, die sich da berühmt haben, fordern!
> 
> Ansonsten: negative Feststellungsklage   :bang:


 :dafuer: 
Und, außerdem, nehme mal an, da stehen noch einige Unterlagen aus, auf die Du ein Anrecht hast. Wieso darauf verzichten?
Denn, schon unser geliebter "Schröder" meint: kurbelt die Wirtschaft an, schafft Beschäftigung!


----------



## 1anwalt1 (17 Februar 2004)

*Neues aus Süddeutschland / Landgerichtsbezirk Ravensburg um genau zu sein:*

Nachdem ich in diesem Gerichtbezirk (endlich, auf sie mit Gebrüll...  ) den ersten Fall von "Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht" anhängig hatte, die Klägerin, vertreten durch die Axmännlein, bereits den Termin zur Erwiderung auf meine Klageerwiderung verpasst hatte, kam die Tage ein Schreiben des Amtsgerichts, dass das Verfahren ausgesetzt werden soll (§ 148 ZPO).  :x  Schade eigentlich, hatte mit Versäumnisurteil im frühen ersten Termin gerechnet.

Nun gut, habe die Voraussetzungen zur Aussetzung des Verfahrens nicht unmittelbar als gegeben angesehen und daraufhin mit dem Richter telefoniert. Es gibt wohl noch ein paar offene Verfahren im Bezirk (Seilerschaft, Axmännlein...) betreffend Web-Dialer-Altfälle vor Registrierungspflicht und da der Richter der Auffassung ist, ein weiteres Amtsgerichts-Urteil, welches sich in die höchst unterschiedliche Rechtsprechung der Amtsgerichte Deutschlands einreiht, sei unnötig, möchte er das Verfahren aussetzen bis das Landgericht über einen berufungsfähigen Fall entschieden hat und Klarheit in der Dialerlandschaft - zumindest im Bezirk - besteht. Im  berufungsfähigen Fall ist jedoch wohl noch nicht einmal ein Urteil ergangen. Dies bedeutet: hier im Bezirk ist wohl erstmal Stillstand im gerichtlichen Verfahren angesagt was die Altfälle vor Registrierungspflicht angeht.

Wie gesagt, schade. Hatte mich schon gefreut.

1anwalt1


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

*1&1....1 anwalt1*


Alarmglocken sollten schon schellen,gelle?
ich als absoluter Jur... naivling kann nur sagen verlass dich NIE auf´s G_ericht!!
und schon garnicht auf den "Gesunden" Menschen"(Verstand)".
denke: wann ist verjährung?
hat die betreffende Person in IhreR Siegesgewissheit (DIE DU UNTERSTREICHST noch die Papiere beisammen?
MIR ist es mit  "TELERENT" (falls die noch einer kennt so ergangen)
nach JAAAAHHHHREN kamen die mit einer verzichterklärung...
es ist ein SYSTEM.....
was mich noch Wundert ist das Komischerweise IMMER dieselben KANZLEIEN (nicht Personen) verduselt sind...
Frage an Anwälte: gibt´s irgentwelche Bünde?
(Bünde sollet ihr ERKENNERN)
h.k.


----------



## CLawfinger (23 April 2004)

*Re: (...) & Kollegs geben auf!!!*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> CLawfinger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Qoppa & all
Schön, also schrieb ich RA (...) & Kellogs:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

wie Sie mir nun mitteilen, haben Sie die Sachbearbeitung eingestellt und die Akte wurde von Ihnen geschlossen. In diesem Falle bitte ich Sie deklaratorisch auf die Kosten Ihrer Bemühungen zu verzichten. Ich bitte Sie den Forderungsverzicht mir gegenüber rechtskräftig zu bestätigen. 

Darüber hinaus fordern wir Sie nochmals auf zu erklären, dass Sie sich auch nicht gegenüber Dritten einer Forderung gegenüber uns berühmen. Diese Aufforderung gilt auch in Bezug auf rein sachliche Mitteilungen gegenüber anderen Stellen.

Auch wurden die in unseren Schreiben gestellten Fragen nicht ausreichend beantwortet oder die notwendigen Unterlagen an uns übermittelt. 

Bitte übersenden Sie daher umgehend, alle offenen Fragen an die dtms AG. 

Des weiteren warten wir immer noch auf eine Stellungnahme der Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH, auf das Schreiben von xxxx xxxxxxx vom Bundesverband Deutscher Rechtsbeistände aus dem Dezember 2003 in besagter Angelegenheit.

Über mein erneutes Schreiben habe ich xxxx xxxxxxx vom Bundesverband deutscher Rechtsbeistände in Kenntnis gesetzt und werde sie auch über die weitere Vorgehensweise informieren.

Dieses Schreiben geht Ihnen per FAX zu. FAX-Protokollierung ist gesichert.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
CLawfinger :evil: 
------------------------------------
*Die Axt antwortet: Zitat Anfang*

.....teilen Ihnen nochmals mit, daß die Unterlagen an die Fa. DTMS zurückgegeben wurden. Wir bitten Sie daher, die noch offenen Fragen direkt an unsere Mandantin weiterzuleiten.

Die Firma Intrum hat uns mitgeteilt, daß die Sache mit dem Bund dt. Rechtbeistände geklärt wurde.  *Zitat Ende.*

???????????????????      *Schön für die. Und aus welchem Grund? Mir wurde noch nichts mitgeteilt!!! *       ???????????????????????????????
The game will be continued!!! :argue:  :bash: 

CLawfinger


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... und gleich kommt noch ein Musterschreiben - und ein dreimal Alaaf dazu!
> 
> Negative Feststelllungsklage KatzenHai./.Intrum Justitia nebst Streitverkündung Talkline
> 
> 8)



... inzwischen ebenfalls erledigt ... (Versäumnisurteil v. 14.04.04)


----------



## CLawfinger (6 Mai 2004)

*Re: (...) & Kellogs geben auf!!!*



> ------------------------------------
> *Die Axt antwortet: Zitat Anfang*
> 
> .....teilen Ihnen nochmals mit, daß die Unterlagen an die Fa. DTMS zurückgegeben wurden. Wir bitten Sie daher, die noch offenen Fragen direkt an unsere Mandantin weiterzuleiten.
> ...




The next one is...

*Anruf bei dtms. *
Relativ zügig durchgestellt zum Fraud-Manager  :bandit (wörtlich übersetzt "Betrugsgeschäftsführer", aha! Wofür der wohl angestellt ist?)
Schilderung des Sachverhalts und Ankündigung der Prüfung seinerseits. Mit der Versprechung: "Sollte der (...) die Akte tatsächlich geschlossen haben, bekäme ich schriftlich, daß die Betreibungsmaßnahmen eingestellt werden.

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

CLawfinger :evil:


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juli 2004)

Nunmehr liegt endlich der Kostenfestsetzungebschluss vor (45,85€ zzgl. Zinsen - wir haben fast die Hauptforderung von 55,00€ erreicht ...).
Ist (...) am 17.06.2004 zugestellt worden - und die Zwei-Wochen-Frist zur Zwangsvollstreckung ist durch.

Also 

Nächste Runde:

Rechtsanwälte
(...) & Kollegen
Pallaswiesenstr. 180
64293 Darmstadt	

Vorab per Telefax: 06151/8554-455

Sehr geehrte Kollegen,

in der aus nachstehendem Forderungskonto ersichtlichen Forderungsangelegenheit steht unserer Mandantschaft die dort berechnete vollstreckbare Forderung zu. Mangels Zahlung erhalten Sie hiermit eine

*V O L L S T R E C K U N G S A N D R O H U N G.*

Geschuldet ist der aus dem nachstehenden Forderungskonto ersichtliche Gesamtbetrag zuzüglich der Tageszinsen bis zum Eingang des Betrages bei uns. Wir fordern hiermit auf, den Betrag spätestens bis zum

*13.07.2004*

auf eines unserer Konten zu überweisen. Der Gesamtbetrag aus dem Forderungskonto enthält die nachstehend berechneten Kosten dieser Vollstreckungsandrohung. Sollte die Zahlung nicht fristgerecht erfolgen, müssen wir weitergehende Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen unter Entstehung weiterer Kosten durchführen, die bei Zahlung an uns vermeidbar sind.

*Vergütungsberechnung*
Gegenstandswert: 46,59 €

Verfahrensgebühr §§ 2 Abs. 2, 13 Nr. 3309 VV RVG: (0,3) 10,00 €
Post- und Telekommunikationsentgelt Nr. 7002 VV RVG 2,00 €
Zwischensumme netto 12,00 €
16 % Umsatzsteuer Nr. 7008 VV RVG 1,92 €
Summe RA-Gebühren 13,92 €

Mit freundlichen, kollegialen Grüßen

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Gesamtzahlbetrag somit heute 60,50€ - wir haben die eigentliche Hauptforderung somit überschritten. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt für Intrum ...

fair pay, please!


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

Ich habe es geahnt. Heute ging ein Scheck ein - Kostenfestsetzungsbetrag nebst Zinsen, insges. € 46,91.

Da fehlt doch noch was ... :holy:

Rechtsanwälte
(...) & Kollegen
Pallaswiesenstr. 180
64293 Darmstadt

Vorab per Telefax: 06151/8554-455

KatzenHai./.Intrum Justitia I
IZ: Li 03/5290

Sehr geehrte Kollegen,

mit auf den 29.06.2004 rückdatiertem Schreiben hat uns Ihre Mandantin einen Scheck mit Datum vom 06.07.2004 über einen Betrag von € 46,91 übersandt, der heute hier eingegangen ist. Diese Teilzahlung nehmen wir unter Vorbehalt entgegen, weisen aber darauf hin, dass hierdurch die Forderung gegen Ihre Mandantschaft nicht vollständig beglichen ist.

Durch die nach Ablauf der Wartefrist notwendige Vollstreckungsandrohung sind weitere Kosten von mitgeteilten € 13,92 entstanden, die nicht beglichen sind. 

Sicherlich möchte Ihre Mandantin nicht eine Festsetzung nach § 788 ZPO durch das Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach verursachen. Wir erwarten daher die Restzahlung bis zum
*16.07.2004*

Mit freundlichen, kollegialen Grüßen

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Ich berichte weiter :lol:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juli 2004)

He, das hätte mein Urteil werden können:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6439

Sehr lesenswert!


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

*Gleicher Sachverhalt wie bei Katzenhai*

Ich habe diesen Thread mit Interesse gelesen, da bei mir der gleiche Sachverhalt mit Talkline/Intrum/(...) wie bei Katzenhai vorliegt:

Unbewusste und ungewollte Einwahl bei Dialer-Nr. 0190/080806 durch erwachsenen Sohn im Frühjahr 2003 über ca. 10 Minuten mit einer Forderung über 55,00 EUR,
Bislang bestritten, dass Verbindung bewusst und gewollt war,
Vorlage von EVN und Vollmacht von TL an Intrum für außergerichtlichen Einzug (in Kopie),
Mahnbescheid vor einigen Tagen vom AG Hünfeld über rd. 150 EUR mit Anspruchsabtretung von TL an Intrum (ohne Vorlage der entspr. Urkunde),
MB sofort voll widersprochen.

@ all: Hierzu stellt sich bei mir die Frage, ob ich nicht einfach die exellente Widerspruchsbegründung von Katzenhai (entsprechend auf meine Daten abgeändert) übernehmen und an das AG Hünfeld senden könnte. Später natürlich auch die Klageerwiderung. Meines Wissens besteht beim AG für solch niederen Streitwert kein Anwaltszwang.

@ katzenhai: Hättest Du etwas gegen die beabsichtigte Vorgehensweise einzuwenden? Ich hoffe Du würdest hierin kein Plagiat sehen. Ich würde natürlich laufend über meinen Fall hier im Forum berichten.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 August 2004)

Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts dagegen, *aber:*

Ob mein Fall wirklich genauso ist, ob das dort zuständige Amtsgericht möglicherweise eine Diskussion startet (hat meines nicht getan - was tust du, wenn??), ob Intrum/(...) diesmal andere Textbausteine verwendet etc - mache mich nicht verantwortlich, wenn's nachher irgendwie anders läuft. Mein Text steht als Anhaltspunkt hier, nicht als allgemeingültiges Muster. Solches könnte und wollte ich gar nicht erstellen, da die Verfahren und vor allem die denkbaren Fortschritte unendlich viele Variationen beinhalten können.
deshalb wir Jura weiterhin von Menschen gemacht, nicht von Maschinen - "Rechtsfälle sind wie Fingerabdrücke - keine zwei sind gleich!"

Auf jedem Fall sind wir gespannt, wie's weiter geht.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 August 2004)

... und pünktlich dazu:

Intrum und ich sind fertig miteinander!

Man hat nach dem vorbeschriebenen Scheck auch noch meine € 13,92 überwiesen, so dass wir jetzt nach deren Gesamtzahlung von € 60,83 quitt sind. 

Gesamtgebührenumsatz für meine Kanzlei: € 47,27 hier und € 50,03 dort - zzgl. erstattete Kosten fürs Gericht. Ist etwas mehr, als die mit € 55,00 ursprünglich haben wollten ... :lol:

Schade, ich hätte gerne noch vollstreckt ...

Zur Feststellungsklage Gleiches drüben unter Negative Feststellungsklage wg. Klagerücknahme Intrum/TL - da haben wir auch fertig, nachdem die haben gespielt wie Flasche leer ...  8)


----------



## werto (2 August 2004)

*gleicher Sachverhalt wie bei Katzenhai*

@ Katzenhai 

Danke für das schnelle Statement. O.K. Ich nehme das Risiko auf mich.
Habe übrigens heute eine PN übersandt.

Gruß werto


----------



## Teleton (3 August 2004)

Hallo Werto,
ich verstehe nicht warum Du zugunsten der Gegenseite auf einen Anwalt verzichten willst. Wenn Du den Prozess gewinnst bekommst Du die Gebühren doch erstattet. Zudem verringerst Du jedenfalls die Wahrscheinlichkeit in eine prozessuale "Falle" zu tappen. Du könntest Deinem Anwalt die Schriftsätze von Katzenhai ja als Vorlage zum abschreibseln zur Verfügung stellen.

Teleton


----------



## werto (5 August 2004)

*gleicher Sachverhalt*

@ teleton

Bin noch am Überlegen.

Gruß werto


----------



## Der Jurist (5 August 2004)

@ werto

Bitte befolge Teletons Rat. Ist besser so.


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Intrum und ich sind fertig miteinander!



Ooooch mööööönsch!
Schade!

Und was les' ich jetzt zur erheiterung ?   

 ... chipstütenzumachend...
GASTon

(*Noch* ist ja sommer. aaaber ... )


----------



## werto (22 August 2004)

@all

In meiner Angelegenheit will ich weiter berichten:

Vor einigen Tagen baten (...) und Co. meine Frau, ihren MB-Widersruch per beigelegtem Formblatt bis Freitag zurück zu nehmen, da durch ein Prozessverfahren erhebliche Mehrkosten entstehen. Dies werden wir tunlichst unterlassen. Statt dessen beabsichtigen wir, den nachfolgenden Entwurf am Donnerstag an das AG Hünfeld zu schicken. Da unser Sachverhalt mit dem von RA Katzenhai fast identisch ist, haben wir seine MB-Widerspruchsbegründung fast wörtlich übernommen. Diesen stelle ich nun zur Diskussion und wäre für konstruktive Anmerkungen dankbar. Vielleicht könnte jemand eine Formulierung zu Punkt 12 vorschlagen, da diese für unseren Fall nicht passt. Vielen Dank im voraus.

@katzenhai

vielen Dank für die Erlaubnis Deine exellente Widerspruchsbegründung als Muster verwenden zu dürfen.


Amtsgericht Hünfeld 
Am Anger 4 
36088 Hünfeld 

Vorab per Telefax: 06652/600-222 

Az. 04-7602402-2-1 Abschriften anbei 

Widerspruchsbegründung: In Sachen 

Intrum Justititia Inkasso GmbH ./.  Eheleute H. und M. Werto 

haben wir gegen den am 24.07.2004 zugestellten Mahnbescheid über eine angeblich abgetretene, behauptete Forderung von € 55,00 am 26.07.2004 Widerspruch eingelegt. 

Wir beantragen, 

1. das Mahnverfahren in das streitige Verfahren vor dem Amtsgericht O. (AG am Wohnort der Ehel. Werto)  überzuleiten. 

Für das weitere Verfahren nach der Überleitung beantragen wir weiterhin, 

2. die Klage als unzulässig zurück zu weisen, hilfsweise als unbegründet abzuweisen; 

3. im Fall, dass die Klägerin nicht innerhalb der Frist des § 697 Abs. 1 ZPO den Anspruch schlüssig begründet, unverzüglich Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung zu bestimmen; 

4. das Urteil in Bezug auf die Kosten – notfalls gegen Sicherheitsleistung – für vorläufig vollstreckbar zu erklären; 

5. gem. § 330 ZPO gegen die Klägerseite das Versäumnisurteil zu erlassen, falls diese nicht in der mündlichen Verhandlung erscheint; 

6. für den Fall, dass das Urteil für die Beklagtenseite einen vollstreckungsfähigen Inhalt hat, Vollstreckungsklausel zu erteilen; 

7. gem. § 213 a ZPO den Zeitpunkt der Zustellung an die Klägerin zu bescheinigen. 


Begründung 

I. Zur Unzulässigkeit der Klage 

Die Klage ist unzulässig. Die Klägerin ist nicht Inhaberin der behaupteten Forderung. 

1. Wie dem Mahnbescheid zu entnehmen ist, behauptet die Klägerin, am 16.07.2004 durch Abtretung Inhaberin der Forderung geworden zu sein. Dies wird bestritten. Weder die Klägerin noch die bisherige (behauptete) Forderungsinhaberin, die Fa. Talkline GmbH & Co. KG, haben diese Abtretung dem Beklagten gegenüber angezeigt. Insbesondere ist die nach §§ 409, 410 BGB notwendige Vorlage einer Originalabtretungsurkunde als zwingende Voraussetzung der Aktivlegitimation (vgl. OLG Köln, Urt. v. 20.09.1999 – Az. 16 U 25/99) nicht erfolgt. Die Aktivlegitimation wird daher ausdrücklich bestritten. 

2. Dies gilt umso mehr, als dass die Abtretung (hilfsweise) nichtig wäre. Sie verstieße gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis (§ 85 TKG, §§ 3 Abs. 1, 7 Abs. 1 S. 3 TDSV, § 206 Abs. 1 StGB) und wäre somit nach § 134 BGB nichtig. 

§ 85 Abs. 3 TKG in Verbindung mit § 3 TDSV stellt die Weitergabe von Abrechnungsdaten durch die angebliche Zedentin (Talkline) unter ein grundsätzliches Verbot mit Erlaubnisvorbehalt, strafbewehrt nach § 206 Abs. 1 StGB. Die Weitergabe darf nur im Rahmen des § 7 Abs. 1 TDSV erfolgen, wenn 
• ein Abtretungsvertrag geschlossen wurde (bestritten), und 
• die Klägerin durch die angebliche Zedentin zur Wahrung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses vertraglich verpflichtet wurde (bestritten), und 
• die Datenübermittlung zum Einzug des Entgelts erforderlich war (bestritten). 

Die letzte Voraussetzung liegt nicht vor, da – wie jetziger Mahnantrag zeigt – die Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwaltsbüros zum Einzug der Forderung stattgefunden hat. Eines Inkassobüros hätte es also aus Sicht der angeblichen Zedentin (Talkline) nicht bedurft, da diese sich ohne Weiteres sofort rechtsanwaltlicher Hilfe hätte bedienen können. Nach der ernsthaften und endgültigen Verweigerung des Beklagten, der sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung dem Anspruch widersprach und hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung die Anfechtung erklärt hat (wird ausgeführt), musste die angebliche Zedentin (Talkline) kein Inkassobüro einschalten, zumal auch vor dem Hintergrund des Fernmeldegeheimnisses durch die eigene Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung eines Rechtsanwalts dieser Weg geboten war. 

Die Aktivlegitimation der Klägerin für die behauptete Gläubigerstellung wird daher bestritten. Auf die Kostenfolge des § 94 ZPO wird höflich hingewiesen. 


II. Hilfsvortrag im Fall des Beweises der Aktivlegitimation: Zur Unbegründetheit 

Hilfsweise wird zur behaupteten Forderung weiterhin ausgeführt: 

1. Hintergrund der behaupteten Forderung ist eine Telefonverbindung vom 08.03.2003. Diese Verbindung mit einer behaupteten Verbindungszeit von 13:20 Minuten kam angeblich mit der Rufnummer 0190/080806 um 12:32:38 Uhr zu Stande. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Telefonrechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG vom  26.03.2003.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt benutzte der Sohn der Beklagten, der nachbenannte Zeuge, den eigenen Computer unter Mitbenutzung des Telefonanschlusses der Beklagten. 

Beweis: 
Zeugnis des Herrn Ma. Werto, zu laden über die Beklagten 

2. Der Zeuge Herr Ma. Werto benutzt den Computer grundsätzlich nur, um im Internet dort vorhandene seriöse Seiten mit kostenfreiem und nicht-mehrwert-bezogenem Inhalt aufzurufen. Erst später wurde festgestellt, dass eine ihm unbekannte Internetverbindung bestanden haben soll. Diese Einwahl war weder auf einer der Internetseiten angegeben noch von dem Zeugen Herrn Ma. Werto gezielt bzw. gewollt aufgebaut worden. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis des Herrn Ma. Werto, b.b. 

Ob die Verbindung insgesamt über eine Dauer von 13:20 Minuten bestanden hat, kann nur mit Nichtwissen bestritten werden, da der Zeuge den Beginn der ungewollten Einwahl und damit deren Dauer nicht beobachtet hat. 

3. Eine nachträgliche Überprüfung des Computers ergab, dass sich ein Dialerprogramm installiert hatte, welches diese DFÜ-Verbindung zur streitgegenständlichen Telefonnummer unbemerkt und im Hintergrund hergestellt hatte. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis des Herrn Ma. Werto, b.b. 

4. Die Telefonverbindung ist somit ohne entsprechende Willenserklärung der Zeugin zu Stande gekommen; ein Vertragsschluss mit einem Diensteanbieter ist vor, während oder nach dieser Verbindung nicht erfolgt und wird bestritten. 

Es hat vor dem ungewollten Aufbau der DFÜ-Verbindung keine Auswahl (Pop-Up-Fenster, gewählter Link, erkennbares Applet etc.) hierüber statt gefunden, es wurde nicht auf den bevorstehenden Verbindungsaufbau hingewiesen, es wurden keine hierdurch vermeintlich entstehenden Kosten angezeigt. Bis heute kennt er nicht den angeblichen Inhalt dieser Verbindung.

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis des Herrn Ma. Werto, b.b. 

5. Wesentlicher Bestandteil von Willenserklärungen ist bekanntlich der Erklärungswille. Da vorliegend nach Aussage des Zeugen Herrn Ma. Werto ein Dialer tätig wurde, der selbsttätig den Standard-Zugang zum Internet veränderte und unbemerkt eine andere Internetverbindung aufbaute, ist eine willentliche Entscheidung zur Inanspruchnahme der streitgegenständlichen Telefonverbindung nicht erfolgt und wird bestritten. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis des Herrn Ma. Werto, b.b. 

6. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Beweislast für einen Vertragsschluss bei der Klägerin liegt. 

Es bestehen bekanntlich mannigfaltige Manipulationsmöglichkeiten in Bezug auf Dialerprogramme, die z.B. nach dem ersten Aufspielen auf einen PC programmatisch alle Schaltflächen mit der Funktion „OK“ belegen, auch wenn diese textlich mit „Nein“ oder „Abbrechen“ beschriftet sind. Auch kann die Anzeige eines Dialers manipuliert werden, so dass dieser z.B. ohne eine Anzeige von entstehenden Kosten im Hintergrund läuft. Auch können Dialer auf präparierten Webseiten verborgen sein und durch den Browser ohne Kenntnis und Zutun des Nutzers aus dem Internet geladen werden, um nachfolgend unbemerkt – ggf. mit zeitlicher Verzögerung – tätig zu werden. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Amtliche Auskunft des BSI Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik, Godesberger Allee 185-189, 53175 Bonn 

Es obliegt daher nicht dem Beklagten, einen Gegenbeweis zu führen, sondern vielmehr der Klägerin, den behaupteten Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. 

Dies ist der Klägerin im Übrigen bekannt, da sie selbst diesbezüglich verurteilt wurde: Das AG Berlin-Wedding hat in einem gleichgelagerten Fall eben die auch hier klagende Fa. Intrum Justitia GmbH mit der vollen Beweislast für die Umstände belegt, dass es dem Willen des Nutzers entsprach, den Mehrwertdienst einer 0190-Nummer über ein Dialerprogramm in Anspruch zu nehmen. Ohne diesen Beweis bestehe kein Grund zur Annahme eines Vertragsschlusses. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Hinzuziehung der Akte AG Berlin-Wedding, Urt. v. 01.09.2003, Az. 17 C 263/03 

7. Aus diesem Grund wurde  am 05.04.2003, u.a. gegenüber der angeblichen Zedentin (Talkline) ein Vertragsschluss bestritten und Widerspruch gegen die Berechnung erhoben. 

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 
Vorlage des Schreibens an die angebliche Zedentin vom 05.04.2003 

Die angebliche Zedentin muss sich zurechnen lassen, dass der zum Einsatz gekommene Dialer ohne Vertragsschluss und somit ohne rechtliches Schuldverhältnis eine (behauptet kostenpflichtige) Verbindung einrichten würde. Da sie somit in Kenntnis der Nichtschuld bzw. der Anfechtbarkeit ihre „Leistung“ erbrachte, ist auch eine Begründung der behaupteten Forderung der angeblichen Zedentin aus aufgedrängter Bereicherung nach §§ 814, 142 Abs. 2 BGB ausgeschlossen. Das Berufen auf die Forderung ist darüber hinaus rechtsmissbräuchlich. 

9. Weiterhin und äußerst hilfsweise wird bestritten, dass die Leistung der angeblichen Zedentin einen Mehrwert gehabt hätte, der eine Entgeltforderung in Höhe von € 55,00 rechtfertigen würde. 

Die technischen Verbindungen der streitgegenständlichen Art sind werkvertragliche Leistungen, bei denen ein Erfolg geschuldet wird. Besteht keine ausdrückliche Preisabsprache, ist nach § 632 Abs. 2 BGB in Ermangelung einer taxmäßigen Vergütung die übliche Vergütung als vereinbart anzusehen. Selbst im Fall der (diesseitig bestrittenen) Annahme eines Vertragsschlusses zwischen der Zeugin Frau KatzenHai und der angeblichen Zedentin betrüge die übliche Vergütung für die empfangene Werkleistung in einem Betrag im Bereich weniger Cent. 

Der Zeuge Herr Ma. Werto „erhielt“ durch den ungewollt einwählenden Dialer keinen Mehrwertdienst. Vielmehr wurde lediglich die vorhandene Internetverbindung, mittels derer er kostenfreie und nicht-mehrwert-bezogene Internetseiten besuchte, durch die streitgegenständliche Verbindung ersetzt. Die übliche Vergütung am 08.03.2003 für derartige Internetverbindungen für unter 14 Minuten kann diesseitig nicht beziffert werden, lag aber nicht oberhalb von max. 0,50 € brutto. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Sachverständigengutachten 

Da den Beklagten der Preis für die reine Internetverbindung nicht bekannt war und auch nicht mitgeteilt worden ist, konnten sie diese (empfangene) Leistung nicht unstreitig stellen, könnte aber (hilfsweise) in Höhe dieses Betrags die Hauptforderung unter ausdrücklichem Berufung auf § 92 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 ZPO anerkennen, wenn diese durch die Berechtigte belegt würde. 

10. Dieses (hilfsweise) Anerkenntnis stünde aber weiterhin unter der Voraussetzung, dass die zu Grunde liegende Leistung der angeblichen Zedentin abnahmefähig nach § 640 BGB gewesen wäre. Dies wird bestritten. 

Durch die ungewollte Verbindung und den nachträglich vorzunehmenden, zusätzlichen Aufwand des Aufspürens und Entfernens des ungewollten Dialer-Programms war die Leistung nicht mangelfrei i.S.d. § 633 BGB. 
Hiernach liegt (zumindest) ein Sachmangel vor, wenn das Werk nicht die Beschaffenheit aufweist, die bei Werken gleicher Art üblich ist und die der Besteller nach der Art des Werks erwarten kann. Eine DFÜ-Verbindung wird üblicherweise mit Kenntnis des Computernutzers eingerichtet und nachfolgend bewusst und gewollt genutzt; die hierfür notwendigen Programme und Routinen befinden sich an den vom Betriebssystem vorgegebenen Stellen und lassen sich dort einrichten, modifizieren und löschen. Der vorliegend ungewollt geladene Dialer war nicht im Bereich der „Systemsteuerung“ im Unterordner „Netzwerk- und DFÜ-Verbindungen“ angezeigt, sondern „schlummerte“ in den Tiefen des Systems unter namentlich verwirrender Bezeichnung. 

Beweis unter Protest gegen die Beweislast: 
Zeugnis des Herrn Ma. Werto, b.b. 

Die Einwahlverbindung war somit nicht einmal sachmangelfrei, so dass mangels Abnahmefähigkeit auch ein Anerkenntnis der reinen Verbindungsentgelte von max. 0,50 € rechtlich nicht geboten ist. 

11. Mangels Bestehens der Hauptforderung entfällt naturgemäß auch der Verzug der Beklagten. Selbst im Fall der Annahme einer (minimalen) Hauptforderung stünde den Beklagten in jedem Fall das Zurückbehaltungsrecht des § 274 BGB zur Seite, da die Abtretung der angeblichen Zedentin – ohnehin nichtig – nicht ordnungsgemäß angezeigt und belegt worden ist, so dass sich die Klägerin ihrerseits nach § 298 BGB im Gläubigerverzug befände, was bekanntlich den Verzug des Schuldners ausschließt. Daher entfallen die weiterhin im Mahnbescheid geltend gemachten Kostenforderungen bereits mangels Verzugseintritts. 

Hilfsweise wird weiterhin auf die anerkannte Rechtsprechung hingewiesen, nach der die vorgerichtlichen Kosten eines Inkassobüros nicht erstattungsfähig sind, wenn nachfolgend eine rechtsanwaltliche Vertretung im Prozess erfolgt, wie dies vorliegend der Fall ist. 

Die angesetzten Mahnkosten in Höhe von 5,00 € werden neben dem Bestreiten eines Rechtsgrunds auch der Höhe nach mit Nichtwissen bestritten, da diese in der Summe nicht erklärt sind. 

Dies gilt ebenso für die vollkommen unerklärlichen Auskunftskosten von 2,05 € (bestritten); da die Beklagten sofort schriftlich Stellung genommen haben, bedurfte es zur Ermittlung des Passivrubrums keiner Auskünfte. 
12. Der weitere Gerichtskostenvorschuss von € 62,50 ist hierneben freigestempelt. (???)

III. Zusammenfassung 

1. Die Klage ist unzulässig. 

Die Klägerin ist nicht Gläubigerin der behaupteten (und bestrittenen) Forderung. Die Aktivlegitimation fehlt. 

2. Die Klage ist hilfsweise unbegründet. 

Ein Vertragsschluss liegt nicht vor. Hilfsweise wurde jeder Vertragsschluss wegen arglistiger Täuschung angefochten. Ein Mehrwert wurde nicht geleistet. Die erfolgte Leistung war mangelhaft und nicht abnahmefähig. Ein Verzug des Beklagten liegt nicht vor. 

Die Klage ist daher als unzulässig zurück zu weisen, hilfsweise aus den genannten Gründen abzuweisen. 


Eheleute M. und H. Werto


----------



## drboe (23 August 2004)

werto schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst im Fall der (diesseitig bestrittenen) Annahme eines Vertragsschlusses zwischen der Zeugin *Frau KatzenHai* und der angeblichen Zedentin betrüge die übliche Vergütung für die empfangene Werkleistung in einem Betrag im Bereich weniger Cent.


An der von mir hervorgehobenen Stelle solltest Du den Text korrigieren. Der letzte Teil des Satzes "holpert" zudem reichlich. Besser: _... betrüge die übliche Vergütung für die Werkleistung wenige Cent._

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (23 August 2004)

Fast "gut geklaut" - neben DrBoes Anmerkung sollte auch der Satz mit den weiteren Gerichtskosten entfernt werden - einen gerichtlich anerkannten Freistempler hast du als Privatmensch wohl kaum.

Sofern du als Antragsgegner überleitest, kannst du beim örtlichen Amtsgericht Kostenmarken zum Aufkleben kaufen - oder Überweisen an das zuständige Mahngericht zum Mahngerichtsaktenzeichen. 

Dann würdest du genau diese Erledigungshandlung dort mitteilen.

Und: Dir ist schon bewusst, dass sich in dem Jahr seit Erst-Erstellung dieses Texts was verändert hat? Das Dialerurteil des BGH habe ich natürlich noch nicht verwursten können - vielleicht bekommst du es ja noch unter gebracht.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 August 2004)

Und Teleton hat natürlich weiterhin Recht: Mit eigenem Anwalt geht das alles einfacher, schneller und risikoärmer - dies gilt uneingeschränkt weiter.

Denn: Was tust du eigentlich, wenn die jetzt ganz anders als bisher hier mitgeteilt reagieren? Dein nächster Schriftsatz wird dann nicht mehr so glatt aussehen ...

Aber: Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 August 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Und Teleton hat natürlich weiterhin Recht: Mit eigenem Anwalt geht das alles einfacher, schneller und risikoärmer - dies gilt uneingeschränkt weiter.



Ich kann den Rat von KatzenHai und Teleton nur unterstreichen. Im übrigen würde sich ein RA über Deine Vorarbeit sicherlich freuen. Die Kosten tragen übrigens die Intrums und Talklines, wenn Du Erfolg hast.


----------



## werto (25 August 2004)

*Gleicher Sachverhalt*

@ drboe:

Herzlichen Dank für die kritische Durchsicht. Habe den Entwurfstext entsprechend abgeändert.

@ KatzenHai:

1. Danke für den Hinweis zu den Gerichtskosten.

2. Du meinst sicherlich das BGH-Urteil v. 04.03.2004 III ZR 96/03. Das    könnte in der Tat noch in den Text eingearbeitet werden.

3. Wenn (...) & Co anders reagieren, wäre immer noch Zeit, einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

@ Der Jurist:

Beim Beauftragen eines Anwalts schon für die MB-Widerspruchsbegründung wäre u.U. die Rechtsschutzversicherung nicht bereit, das Kostenrisiko zu übernehmen. Voraussichtlich würde man mir raten zuzuwarten, ob die (...) überhaupt Klage einreichen.

Letztendlich sehe ich keinen vernünftigen Grund, den obigen (modifizierten) Entwurf vorab an das AG Hünfeld zu schicken und dann die Reaktion von Intrum/(...) abzuwarten. Wo liegt denn da ein Risiko in meiner Angelegenheit? Ich vermag vorerst keines zu erkennen. Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.

Gruß werto


----------



## Der Jurist (26 August 2004)

Bereits jetzt schon einen RA einzuschalten, erhöht die Reaktionsbereitschaft, wenn die Gegenseite sich nicht  wie erwartet reagiert. Wenn das Verfahren läuft sind relativ kurze Fristen einzuhalten.

Jedenfalls solltest Du Dich bereits jetzt um einen RA kümmern, der dann auch das Mandat übernimmt.


----------



## Teleton (26 August 2004)

*Re: Gleicher Sachverhalt*



			
				werto schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Beauftragen eines Anwalts schon für die MB-Widerspruchsbegründung wäre u.U. die Rechtsschutzversicherung nicht bereit, das Kostenrisiko zu übernehmen. Voraussichtlich würde man mir raten zuzuwarten, ob die (...) überhaupt Klage einreichen.
> Gruß werto



Warum sollten die das anders sehen wenn Du die Sache selbst in das Klageverfahren überleitest?  Hast Du mit Deiner RSV mal drüber gesprochen ?

Teleton


----------



## werto (3 September 2004)

*gleicher Sachverhalt*

Hallo zusammen,

herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten. Den Ratschlägen folgend habe inzwischen eine Anwaltskanzlei in meiner Angelegenheit beauftragt. Meine RSV hat bereits (telefonisch) Deckung zugesagt. Werde weiter berichten.

Gruß werto


----------



## KatzenHai (18 August 2005)

In "meinem" Fall ist jetzt ein schönes Urteil des BGH ergangen.

Auf meinen Fall übertragen, lautet das Urteil etwa wie folgt:

*Beteiligte:* 
DTAG - mein Letzte-Meiler-Anbieter
Talkline - Mieter der 0190-er Nummer bei DTAG
Q1 Deutschland - Untermieter "meiner" Nummer, wohl Anbieter des "Contents" (den ich ja nie gesehen habe)
Irgendwer (Mainpean o.ä.) - Programmierer des Dialers, der die Verbindung herstellt.
IntrumIustitia - Inkassofirma, die aus (angeblich) abgetretenem Recht der Talkline eintreibt und klagt ...

*BGH-Urteil:*

*Tatbestand:*
IntrumIustitia klagt aus abgetretenem Recht der Talkline auf Verbindungskosten.

*Entscheidung:*
Ist nicht. Kein Vertragsverhältnis, weil

a) 1. Vertrag: KH mit Telekom - hier nicht betroffen

b) 2. Vertrag: KH mit Q1 Deutschland - deren Content wollte ich (um im Beispiel zu bleiben - war nicht so, hätte aber zumindest sein müssen) für knapp 30 € pro Einwahl beziehen.

Alle anderen: Nicht meine Vertragspartner, keine Willenerklärung von mir denen gegenüber.

U.a. ausgeschieden damit: Talkline.

Und wenn die nix zum Abtreten haben, kann IntrumIustitia nix zum Einklagen haben.

*Ergo:Klageabweisung.
*
War immer meine Meinung - und wurde von mir sogar so geltend gemacht (naja, fast jedenfalls )

*Kurzum: Danke, BGH - hätte ich von euch auch so erwartet, wenn Talkline weiter mitgespielt hätte!*


----------

